# 

## seler2

Witam,
Na forum samorobów zaglądam już z hakiem 3 lata ale nie miałem śmiałości coby się zalogować albo i udzielać.
Oglądając Wasze wątki mnóstwo ciekawych informacji udało mi się uzyskać, uniknąć błędów czy zastosować ciekawe rozwiązania.

Koniec końców pomyślałem że powinienem się podzielić i moimi doświadczeniami bo może ktoś skorzysta tak jak i my skorzystaliśmy.

W tej chwili jesteśmy już przed wykończeniówką, zajęło nam to trzy lata, długo ale właściwie poza murami, dachem i oknami wszystko robimy sami lub z pomocnikami.

Nasz domek docelowo ma wyglądać tak:

Front:



Widok od sadu



Widok od warzywniaka




Część mieszkalna 150m2, część gospodarcza 100m2 (garaż, kotłownia, kuchnia letnia). Zawsze chcieliśmy kupić gospodarstwo poniemieckie do remontu ale nic sensownego nie udało się znaleźć więc postanowiliśmy sobie takie wybudować  :smile: 

Jeśli bylibyście zainteresowani naszymi "przygodami" to coś możemy wrzucić bo wszystko dobrze udokumentowane, tylko nie wiem czy wrzucając chronologicznie nie zaspamujemy całego forum  :smile:

----------


## _arek_

Witamy  :smile:  
Niezłe "gospodarstwo" wyszło  :smile: 
Śmiało śmiało wrzucać, opisywać....

----------


## ufbufkruf

Co budowa to inne problemy, inne pomysły. Dziel się swoimi doświadczeniami. Dzięki temu kolejne pokolenia samorobów będą mogły czerpać z wiedzy poprzedników. Kawał domu o ciekawym kształcie. Na pewno będzie co czytać. Czekamy :yes:

----------


## ojtam17

Powodzenia przy budowie  :smile:

----------


## seler2

No więc nasze bagno w dniu zakupu wyglądało tak:



Ciężka gloniasta gleba z zastoinami wody które właściwie wogóle nie odparowywały ze względu na roślinność bagienną  :smile: 

Przed zakupem zrobiliśmy badania geotechniczne żeby uniknąc niespodzianek, do 1,1m glina zwięzła, poniżej wody gruntowe i piaski gliniaste, zwierciadło wód gruntowych napięte, po otworze podnosi sie do -0.6.

Po zakupie bagno wykosiliśmy i ogrodziliśmy:





oraz uzbroiliśmy w najważniejsze elementy placu budowy  :smile:

----------


## seler2

Na pierwszy ogień poszła rekultywacja terenu wszędzie gdzie się da i osuszanie w miarę możliwości:



Oraz warzywniak  :smile: 



Pierwsza lekcja, to ziemia nie uprawiana przez dwadzieścia lat i przerośnięta perzem do głębokości 30cm jest pozbawiona właściwie jakichkolwiek składników odżywczych dla roślin... więc jedyne skuteczne uprawy to skrzynki na początku  :smile:

----------


## seler2

Plan był również taki by wszędzie gdzie się tylko da rozpocząć już nasadzenia, które zawsze można przesadzić w miarę zmiany planów a po wprowadzce będą już podrośnięte rośliny zamiast pustego pola:

Pierwsze drzewka:



borówki



truskawki  :smile: 



oraz tymczasowy zbiornik wody 2m3 żeby było czym podlewać w czasie suszy potencjalnej:

----------


## seler2

Kolejnym elementem ważnym była droga. Musieliśmy wykonać ponad 100mb utwardzonej drogi bo na naszym bagnie topił się nawet traktor 4x4...



40cm gruzu i na wierzch kliniec niesort

----------


## seler2

Potem przyszła pora na porządne zdrenowanie działki, 125mb drenu dookoła, 10m3 żwiru i 5m3 piachu. Na dzisiaj sprawuje się rewelacyjnie. O bagnie zapomnieliśmy. Problem jedyny że nie mamy naturalnego otpływu i przy przekroczeniu zdolności retencyjnych trzeba pompować w pole ale to pójdzei na automatyce docelowo.



Do tej pory mnie plecy bolą jak na to patrzę  :smile: 

Przy okazji drenażu puściłem wodę do okoła działki z trzema punktami poboru, pod krany czy automatyczne nawadnianie:



i czwarta z kolei rekultywacja...

----------


## seler2

Najlepsza inwestycja na naszej budowie:



I wreszcie roślinnosć niebagienna  :smile: 





I pierwsze kąty proste i poziomy na naszych wądołach  :smile:  - warzywniaczek

----------


## seler2

Po pół roku, projekt się zaprojektował, przyszło pozwolenie i przyszedł czas na zdjęcie humusu i wytyczenie fundamentów:





wykopki w 35st w cieniu:



Ułożenie zbrojenia i zalanie:



zdążyliśmy tuż przed deszczem. Gdyby zalało nam te wykopy to pozamiatane co najmniej na rok, bo ani gruszka by nie wjechała ani nie dało by się po tym mokrym glińsku chodzić

----------


## walec7_7

Bardzo ciekawy projekt  :smile:  Będzie co czytać  :smile:  Dziel się doświadczeniami bo to jest najważniejsze. Zawsze się coś przyda  :big tongue:  Po początku relacji widać że będzie dobrze, czekamy na więcej  :cool:

----------


## seler2

Udało się zorganizować ekipę murarzy na ściany fundamentowe. Mi ochota na samodzielne murowanie przeszła jak podniosłem jeden bloczek i policzyłem ile ich mam do wymurowania. Szczerze podziwiam ale nie zazdroszczę tym co się sami podjęli.



oczywiście izolacje już robiłem sam:



koparkowy obsypał i przy okazji rozplantował część dowiezionej ziemi ogrodowej:

----------


## seler2

Późną jesienią udało się zasypać:




Przymiarka naszego little santa helper w garażu  :smile:

----------


## seler2

Pojawiło się również kilkanaście drzewek w sadzie  :smile: 



i żywopłot świerkowy



wkrótce potem zawitała pierwsza zima  :smile:

----------


## seler2

Na przedwiośniu przyszedł czas na podposadzkówkę i chudziak:





Kolejna lekcja, nauka obsługi łaty wibracyjnej na gorąco i zapadający zmrok nie pomagają w równym ułożeniu chudziaka... :/


Żeby zapewnić wjazd na bagno hdsów i gruszek musiałem wykonać utwardzony wjazd na geowłókninie. Kto by pomyślał że kawał szmaty może zdziałać cuda. Olbrzymia różnica między pracą podłoża bez włókniny i z włókniną.

----------


## seler2

Nadeszła nieśmiało wiosna i w oczekiwaniu na ekipę murarzy zacząłem kręcić podciągi





Panowie murarze byli szybcy i mega dokładni a ja szalowałem i zbroiłem trzpienie i słupy

----------


## seler2

Potem szalowanie i zalanie wieńca






I w oczekiwaniu na cieśli, zacząłem stawiać komin kotłowni

----------


## micbarpia

No pieknie, pieknie. Kawal domu, sam mialem ochote budowac bardzo podobny uklad ale potem jakos zmienila sie koncepcja... choc kto wie moze jeszcze kiedys... jaki etap obecnie? To co na ostatnich foto? Bede obserwowal I trzymal kciuki

----------


## Daniellos_

Seler - coming out - brawo  :smile: 

A na poważnie to fajny projekt choć mało eco-friendly z racji, że bryła taka "nie skupiona".
Zapowiada się ciekawy dziennik. Dobrze, że nie mieliście takiego parcia na budowę i prowadziliście "projekty poboczne" takie jak warzywniak czy inne nasadzenia. Później to procentuje. My np już mieszkamy to plus, ale dookoła jeszcze bałagan i pustynia :/

Jak już zaczynacie wykończeniówkę to wrzucaj to co tam udokumentowaliście do tej pory.

Na foto z wykopami pod ławę widać jak ta gliniasta skorupa jest spękana jakieś 30cm wgłąb. łał

Ile wyszło mb fundamentu? wydaje się sakramencko dużo!

----------


## seler2

Projekt rzeczywiście może się wydawać mało ekonomiczny, ale w porównaniu do budowy kolegi który w tym samym czasie buduje bardziej tradycyjnie to wychodzi właściwie identycznie. Fakt, dach np. jest olbrzymi (550m2 połaci) ale za to izolacji/elewacji jest tylko 280m2, równie mało jest tynków czy dociepleń gdyż w większości docieplamy stropy drewniane a nie skosy poddaszy. 
Także koniec końców różnica rozbija się o fanaberie typu zadaszony grill, ogród zimowy czy zdecydowanie ponadwymiarowy garaż (80m2). 
Ale skoro ma to być nasze miejsce do życia to ma nam zapewnić to czego oczekujemy i co nam się podoba, choćbyśmy mieli budować się i 10lat  :smile: 

Wieczorem dorzucę jakiś dalszy ciąg, w łikend wiadomo - budowa i nie ma na zabawy czasu.

----------


## seler2

To kontynuując.
Przyjechały chłopy z gór, przywiozły 40m3 drewna






i już w pierwszy dzień strop był pobelkowany  :ohmy: 





A do końca pierwszego tygodnia stała większość więźby

----------


## seler2

W międzyczasie wyciągnałem kominy do kalenicy





a to wakacje z Inwestorką  :smile: 



cieśle kontynuowli z robotą (komin obmurowany dobrą cegłą rozbiórkową wyszedł im idealnie  :smile: )



ja w międzyczasie zrobiłem prosty stół warsztatowy 



a Inwestorka czyniła orkę na ugorze

----------


## seler2

I 22 czerwca 2016 pojawiła się wiecha  :smile: 





w międzyczasie podłączyłem studnię kopaną na deszczówkę do hydroforka



I na całej działce pojawiła się woda do podlewania



Z czego korzystała nasza roślinność  :smile: 







i takie widoki wieczorami  :smile:

----------


## seler2

Potem zająłem się przygotowaniem szczytów pod elewację drewnianą:



Panowie szambiarze osadzili szambo




i ponieważ skończyły się wszystkie grube kopidoły nawieźliśmy klińca i zrobiliśmy sobie komfortowy wjazd żeby nie brnąć w błocie i to była bardzo dobra decyzja:





Na to docelowo pójdzie kostka

Zrobiliśmy od razu przygotowanie pod trawnik, przy czym większość z 30cm nasypu rozwiozłem taczką bo pod moją nieobecność pan koparkowy się nie popisał... sześć wywrotek...



a Pani Inwestor wysiała trawę

----------


## seler2

W czasie gdy ja zajmowałem się spawaniem stołu do spawania w ramach nauki spawania  :smile: 






Pani Inwestor zbierała owoce swojej ciężkiej pracy  :smile: 







Podstawa to zamienić to:



w to



i wszystko rośnie jak szalone  :smile:

----------


## seler2

Którejś jesiennej niedzieli, brzybłąkało się takie małe, wychudzone zabiedzone coś:



zjadło pół mojej kanapki i już z nami zostało bo jak to zostawić tak na pastwę lisów czy myszołowów na tych bagnach... 

pojawiła się też koza  :smile: 

ale ognista



pojawił się również trawnik  :smile: 



i październikowe truskawiki  :smile: 



i coraz więcej kompostu  :smile:  żaden chwast się nie zmarnuje  :smile:

----------


## seler2

W oczekiwaniu na montaż okien, postanowiłem że do garażu wyspawam sobie industrialne okna stalowe, bo nie mogłem nigdzie znaleźć jakichś fajnych oryginalnych poniemieckich żeby pasowały wymiarami i stylem...

jak na początki, i sprzęt z "średniej"  :wink:  półki - jestem zadowolony  :smile: 







Przymiarka



Łatwo poszło z małym to się wziąłem za podwójne  :smile:  też do garażu

----------


## seler2

W listopadzie Pan Marek przywiózł nasze piękne drewniane okna  :smile: 





i drzwi wejściowe wg kolorystyki Pani Inwestor  :smile:

----------


## seler2

A ja stwierdziłem że skoro poszło mi nienajgorzej ze spawaniem to spróbuję ze stolarką  :smile: 
Najpierw oczywiście stół do robót stolarskich  :smile: 



i żeby zacząć od czegoś łatwego, zacząłem od drzwi wejściowych do garażu  :smile: 





a ponieważ z efektu byłem zadowolony to poszedłem za ciosem i zrobiłem sobie bramy garażowe:



z których też jestem bardzo zadowolony  :smile: 



I tak nam zeszła zima....

----------


## dez

Śmiało można rzec, że jesteś niezły krejzol  :rotfl:  Bram i okien do garażu chyba jeszcze nikt sam nie rzeźbił.

----------


## seler2

Zimą dzieci się nudzą  :wink:  po za tym narzędzia muszą na siebie zarobić  :smile:

----------


## the_anonim

Witam się,
Szykuje się fajny dziennik, dom mocno rozbuchany to rzadkość u Samorobów :yes: . Fajnie że idziecie kilku torowo (budowa, ogródek, projekty DIY). Będę zaglądał zwłaszcza przez to ostatnie :wink: .

Pozdrawiam

Ps. Jak macie zakończone odprowadzenie drenażu bo widzę że dość płasko u was gdzie się podziewa woda?

----------


## seler2

Ja wiem czy rozbuchany... sam dom raczej nie taki wielki, brak jakichś technologii pasywnych i innych cudów, część gospodarcza wyszła z obliczeń  :smile:  mieszkając na wsi trzeba mieć miejsce na jakiś warsztacik, sprzęty, maszyny, dwa auta itd więc garaż 80m2 to takie minimum. Często widzę gdy standardowy garaż dwumiejscowy mieści pudła, kosiarkę rowery, taczkę - wszystko tylko nie samochody. A gdzie kawałek miejsca, stołu do pracy. Tak samo z kuchnią letnią, gotowanie weków, obróbka warzyw i jakieś inne "brudne" czynności kuchenne warto wyrzucić poza kuchnię w domu, blisko warzywniaka, łatwiej o zachowanie porządku.
Z "wynalazków" to jest tylko automatyka na PLC wago, bufor ciepła 2,1m3 spięty z dolniakiem na drewno i akumulacyjny piec tzw Kuzniecowa na środku salonu  :smile: 

Jeśli chodzi o DIY to właściwie wszystko planuję budować włącznie z meblami więc trochę tego będzie  :wink: 

Drenaż przede wszystkim ma dużą pojemność akumulacyjną, spokojnie przyjmuje kilkudniowy opad, po zapełnieniu wypompowuję ze studzienki w najniższym punkcie, na pole sąsiada za zgodą, docelowo będzie tym sterowała automatyka.

----------


## seler2

Po zimie przyszła kolejna wiosna



trawnik się elegancko zagęścił





a ja pomalowałem i oszkliłem okna





Z kitowania nie jestem zadowolony, brakło wiedzy na szczęście to się da poprawić jak znajdę kiedyś chwilkę

Zrobiłem również parapety do garażu



Ekipa posadzkarska zrobiła posadzki w części gospodarczej, założenie było takie by część gospodarczą doprowadzić do stanu deweloperski+ tak by mieć miejsce do pracy/składowania w trakcie pracy w domu i sprawdza się to rewelacyjnie

----------


## seler2

Kolejnym pobocznym projektem był taras przy kuchni letniej





fundament płotu z przodu i część płotu od strony warzywniaka





Na zdjęciu widać też naszą "eksperymentalną" uprawę dyni i ziemniaków w słomie która po paru tygodniach wyglądała tak:



Przyjechało docieplenie



A ja podłączyłem prąd na rozdzielnię garażową i główną

----------


## seler2

W końcu ruszyło docieplenie przy którym pomagał tata, bracia, kuzyni  :smile: 





ściany równiuteńkie więc klejone na piankę plus kołki, wiem że niby nie trzeba ale producent systemu przewiduje to kłócił się nie będę  :wink: 

klej zatarty w dwóch warstwach idealnie na gładko i zrobiliśmy bez tynku dodatkowego. Pomalowane dobrą farbą i ściany są idealnie białe i gładkie bez "baranka" którego nie chcieliśmy.



w międzyczasie udało się otynkować i zagospodarować garaż, otwarte koryta siatkowe to był rewelacyjny pomysł zarówno kosztowo jak i pod kątem swobody rozbudowy w etapach



i opłytkować kotłownię



i kuchnię letnią  :smile:

----------


## seler2

kolejny temat to ceglane parapety, wycinane z cegieł  w kształcie L, oczywiscie bez mostków cieplnych






A następnie drewniane elewacje na szczytach

----------


## seler2

ogród znów był łaskawy  :smile: 







Nawet brzoskwinie urosły  :smile: 



a borówki na bagnie rosną mutanty  :smile: 



przyrost masy zielonej tak duży że musiałem zwiększyć pojemność kompostownika  :smile:

----------


## seler2

zrobiliśmy meble do kuchni letniej (no prawie, jeszcze trochę zostało...) 





Od zachodniej strony wymyśliliśmy sobie płot w stylu "ranczo" by nie zasłaniał nam widoku, ale zostawiliśmy siatkę leśną by nic nie przełaziło. W rezultacie siatka jest praktycznie nie widoczna i efekt idealnie jaki chcieliśmy:







Wymurowania elewacji ceglanej się nie podjąłem, zrobił to Pan Murarz i efekt dla nas był rewelacyjny:

----------


## seler2

Piana nad otwartym salonem





i antresolą



Zrobiłem sobie stół do ukośnicy, składany, żeby nie zabierał miejsca w garażu  :smile: 





Ukośnica u mnie to jedno z najczęściej używanych narzędzi na budowie, warto mieć od samego początku, choćby najtańszą, błąd jaki zrobiłem to brak posuwu

Zrobiłem sobie też skrzynkę na ścinki drewniane które mogą sie przydać, oczywiście na kółkach, wszystko do garażu robię na kółkach  :smile: )



Posprzątałem garaż




I na tym w skrócie zamknęliśmy rok 2017...

----------


## e_gregor

Całość - budynek, Twoje samoróbstwo, działka, projekt, wykoannie rozwalają system. Jestem pod ogromnym wrażeniem.

----------


## pepik8

Witam, jestem pod wrażeniem, dom w klasycznym stylu. Może za mało przeglądam dzienniki, ale od dawna nie widziałem, żeby ktoś zakładał naturalną dachówkę.
Nie boisz się mchu i porostów? :big grin:  Macie tam takie wymagania co do dachu? Też się przymierzam w przyszłym roku do budowy i będzie naturalna glina w morzu czarnej angoby. Moja już twierdzi, że będą nas palcami wytykać jak odmieńców jakichś.

----------


## seler2

Dziękuję w imieniu naszym i Architekta  :smile:  
Co do dachówki, jest to naturalna i niepowlekana i nie możemy się już doczekać aż nam ładnie mchem porośnie i nabierze stosownej patyny  :smile: 
Dom jest w pobliżu starej poniemieckiej wsi, i świecący się kolorowy dach byłby delikatnie mówiąc nie na miejscu  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Dwa razy już pisałem i dwa razy skasowało mi posta. Kolejny raz napiszę krótko:
Szacunek! Kolejna osoba na forum, z którą miałbym o czym gadać przy piwku  :cool:

----------


## seler2

Przy piwku czemu nie  :smile:  zwłaszcza że sam warzę  :smile: ) tzn. warzyłem zanim zacząłem budowę...

Kontynuując wycieczkę, z Nowym Rokiem w nowy świat i zaczęliśmy od elektryki w domu



Ponieważ instalacja ma być trochę "ynteligentna" i oparta o sterownik PLC, do włączników poprowadzona jest skrętka w miejsce zwykłego kabla 



łączniki oprócz, wiadomo, włączania światła będą również podawać temperaturę i wilgotność otoczenia za pomocą czujników 1-wire

Okazuje się że moja 150polowa rozdzielnica będzie na to wszystko za mała, na szczęście jest miejsce żeby zrobić drugą pod spodem  :smile: 



Zaplanowałem w domu również instalację centralnego odkurzacza gdyż same rurki to groszowe sprawy a czy się ich użyje to inna rzecz. Wstępnie planuję jako jednostkę użyć karchera, zobaczymy czy się sprawdzi



Zrobiłem również podłączenie jak się należy hydroforka




stelaży

----------


## seler2

Potem przyszedł czas na izolację posadzek i układanie styropianów, podłogówka i wylewka jest tylko tam gdzie ceramika, pozostałe podłogi to będą dechy na legarach. Zwykłe dechy.

Dobry laser to podstawa, beleco za 250zł szkoda pieniędzy, na szczęście się zepsuło i mogłem oddać





mój autorski patent na doprowadzenie rur z kotłowni do rozdzielaczy  :smile: 





początki trochę krzywe bo używałem lutownicy z oczkiem z drutu ale potem zainwestowałem w wycinarkę do styropianu i zwróciła się spokojnie gdybym miał kupować izolację do rur (ponad 300m) nie wspominając o komforcie układania i braku sztukowania kawałków styropianu w podłodze:

----------


## Kamil_

Jaką wycinarkę kupiłeś?
Extra to wyszło  :smile: 

Napisz coś więcej o tej instalacji elektrycznej, ciekawi mnie to  :smile:

----------


## seler2

W międzyczasie pojawił się Pan Zdun i zaczął stawiać naszego kuzniecowa  :smile:  to też zbyt poważny temat bym się podjął i słusznie



wraz z Panem Zdunem pojawiła się piękna wiosna  :smile: 






A ja położyłem ogrzewanie ścienne w dużym pokoju





potem standardowo jak wszyscy  :smile:  rułki na podłogę







i posadzka  :smile:

----------


## seler2

wiosna w pełnej krasie 






a nasz Pan Zdun skończył piec... zajęło mu to półtora miesiąca ale robota - cymesik!






ponad 3tony cegieł i szamotu...

----------


## seler2

> Jaką wycinarkę kupiłeś?
> Extra to wyszło 
> 
> Napisz coś więcej o tej instalacji elektrycznej, ciekawi mnie to


Wycinarka taka "pistoletowa z przystawką i nożem który można wyginać kosztuje parę stów ale warta każdej złotówki i zarabia na siebie 

a instalacja inspirowana tym: https://www.edom-plc.pl

----------


## Regius

> Co do dachówki, jest to naturalna i niepowlekana i nie możemy się już doczekać aż nam ładnie mchem porośnie i nabierze stosownej patyny


Nie sposób się nie zgodzić z powyższym (mimo powszechnym opiniom, że mech i patyna na dachówce są nieestetyczne) - moim zdaniem taka stylistyka jest ponadczasowa.

Czy mógłbyś napisać coś więcej na temat parapetów zewnętrznych? Efekt super! Chciałbym zastosować podobne u siebie.

----------


## seler2

Parapety wycinane z cegły pełnej, przyklejane na klej do płytek mrozoodporny, fugowane zaprawą do klinkieru i impregnowane. Dodatkowo podczas montażu na styku okna z cegłą puściłem wąski pasek pianki. Część pozioma parapetu ma grubość 3cm czyli tyle ile ma podcięcie w oknie więc nie ma mostka.

----------


## seler2

Uzupełnień ciąg dalszy, w trakcie gdy posadzki schły zamieniliśmy to:



w to:



lato w tym roku również było bardzo łaskawe w owoce:





taką porcję zbieraliśmy co weekend  :smile: 



jabłek też sporo jak na trzyletnie drzewka:

----------


## seler2

Po wyschnięciu posadzek wziąłem się za gk na ścianach i sufitach:











długo zastanawiałem się czy robić płytowanie podwójne sufitów ale w końcu zrobiłem pojedyńcze na stelażu krzyżowym, jednopoziomowym plus tufftape plus śmig do łączeń. Ponieważ w takim rozwiązaniu wszystkie krawędzie są przykręcone do profila, wszystkie krawędzie fazowane (płyta 1,2x2m czterostronnie fazowana), wypełniona śmigiem i taśmą a więźba jest już dobrze podeschnięta to zakładam że może nie popęka  :smile:

----------


## seler2

W międzyczasie tato pomógł podszykować kotłownię:



zrobiłem schody tymczasowe na antresolę



skończyłem ostatnią elewację drewnianą która czekała na to rok, bo rok temu brakło desek gdyz tartak sprzedał mi takie g...no że pół kubika nadało się tylko do spalenia i dopiero teraz udało mi się zorganizować stosowną deskę:



 

mam nadzieję że kolor się wyrówna...

w międzyczasie uczyłem się okulizować jabłoń  :smile:  zobaczymy na wiosnę czy się udało  :smile: 



dojechał również bufor ciepła 2,1m3



I właściwie na ten moment to wszystko. Były ambitniejsze plany na ten rok ale chyba trochę przystopujemy, musimy  trochę podreperować zszargane finanse i nerwy  :smile:  poza tym mam milion niepodokańczanych drobnych tematów no i nie wspominając o gipsowaniu, szlifowaniu, gruntowaniu, poprawianiu... zejdzie do świąt jak nic, zresztą gmina przesunęła nam kolejny raz przyłączenie wody  więc i tak nie ma się co spieszyć...
Tak więc zaspamowałem trochę forum a teraz pewnie nie będzie za dużo updejtów bo każdy wie jak szlifowanie gipsów wygląda  :smile:  no może część podłóg drewnianych się uda położyć... ale nie ma co wybiegać. Nawet z podłączenia kotłowni zrezygnowałem, wydmucham wodę z rurek i powinno być ok, w kuźniecowie będzie się palić regularnie więc te plus 5 powinno się utrzymywać

dziękujemy za uwagę  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Szlifowanie gipsów przy użyciu żyrafy nie takie złe a i czasu tyle nie zajmuje.

----------


## seler2

zastanawiam się nad tym ale sufity, szpachlował brat i jego q3 jest już tak eleganckie że praktycznie nie wymaga szlifowania  :smile:  przeciągnie się packą z papierem na kiju (to się jakoś nazywa nie pamiętam) i powinno być cacy. Najwięcej roboty to wokół okien, narożników itd a tego i tak żyrafą nie wyrobię... Zobaczymy na razie zostało mi jeszcze obkleić komin i wyrobić detale na antresoli i zobaczę jak będzie mi szło. Może się uda pożyczyć gdzieś tak jak pożyczyłem podnośnik do płyt - zaj...ista sprawa.

----------


## aiki

Komin jeśli dymowy musi być tynkowany.

----------


## seler2

Systemowy również? Przecież kształtki są klejone, izolacja, pustaki też na zaprawie... no i gk klejone na grzebień niczym nie różni się od tynku rzucanego chyba?

----------


## aiki

Też dla mnie to bez sensu tym bardziej, że mam po bokach wentylacje. Być może coś się pozmieniało.

----------


## seler2

W przepisach nic nie znalazłem, kierbud sprawdzi u strażaka i będziemy wiedzić  :wink:

----------


## seler2

kurde, dziwny teraz taki etap... jak były "metry" to szło szybko i aż się człowiek cieszył z postępów, teraz zosstało podokańczać i idzie jak krew z nosa...
Dwa takie kawałki łącznie 6m2 całą sobotę...





za to udało się wywieźć kontener 7m3 śmieci zalegających na placu i okazuje się że przed dom da się wjechać  :wink: 



Jesień idzie bo po skończonej robocie już ciemno, trzeba pomyśleć o jakimś tymczasowym oświetleniu na czujce ruchu bo można nogi połamać po ciemku...

----------


## seler2

Odnośnie oklejenia płytami gk komina, Kierbud po rozmowie ze strażakiem, stwierdził że nie ma podstaw do zanegowania takiego rozwiązania. Dla świętego spokoju można ewentualnie kleić płyty czerwone, ale przy temp spalin na czopuchu max 200st jak u mnie to jest właściwie bez znaczenia bo pustak komina będzie ledwie ciepły. Dodatkowo nie ma szans na jakąkolwiek nieszczelność i ucieczkę dymu do pomieszczenia przy takim rozwiązaniu, ważne by kleić płyty bądź na grzebień, bądź na placki plus obwodowo. Także problem rozwiązany, chociaż Zdun namawia mnie jeszcze na tynk gliniany ale to do mnie nie przemawia za bardzo...

----------


## aiki

Tynk gliniany i gładź wapienną  :smile: 
Ostatnio u mnie spawali inst. gazu (w garażu nie może być z miedzi) i jako zabezpieczenie ściany ze styropianu brali kawałki płyt KG.
Palnik acetylenowy więc temp. dosyć spora (topi metal) z płyty wypalał się tylko karton od strony palnika.
A kominy już mam odebrane a też w salonie mam płytę klejone

----------


## seler2

Korzystając z ostatnich pewnie chwil jako takiej pogody przerywam roboty w środku i ogarniam podwórko żeby przygotować się na zimę.

A więc odchwaszczanie i koszenie



Jesienna porcja zrębki do sadu:



Swoją drogą a'propos zrębki to inspirowaliśmy się tym:

http://youtu.be/Sx7LOLTlJGY

Póki co sprawdza sie rewelacynie, ogranicza chwasty, utrzymuje wilgotność gleby nawet w trakcie długotrwałych upałów, tworzy próchnicę, opóźnia start drzew na wiosnę co chroni je przed przymrozkami i tworzy całkiem atrakcyjne tło dla roślin na rabatach.

zostało jeszcze przesadzić dwa drzewa i parę krzewów bo się zmieniła koncepcja, dokończyć  cięcie gałęzi, odchwaszczanie, czyli jeszcze jeden weekend zejdzie minimum...

----------


## ufbufkruf

Zdjęcia nie działają.

----------


## seler2

Kurde, ja widzę normalnie.... Wszystkie nie działają czy tylko dzisiejsze?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Hmmm. Już widzę normalnie. Może coś u mnie szwankowało.

----------


## seler2

Piekna pogoda więc kolejny weekend na ogrodzie więc nic specjalnego.
Tym razem miałem trochę przesadzeń porzeczek, truskawek i dwa drzewka.
Glina na naszym bagnie wyschła na kamień więc umordowałem się nieziemsko przy kopaniu dołów.



Z każdego dołu glina wywieziona a w to miejsce dana luźna ziemia mieszana ze starym obornikiem końskim i kompostem:



Miałem też do przesadzenia taką morelę:



Drzewko w pierwszym roku po posadzeniu rosło pięknie i miało duże przyrosty, w drugim roku trochę jakby przystopowało - myślałem że może mało odrzywcza gleba, w tym roku w ogóle wyglądało jakby miało zaraz uschnąć więc doszedłem do wniosku że to ta nasza gliniasta twarda ziemia nie daje mu żyć stąd decyzja o przesadzeniu. Spodziewałem się wielkiej bryły korzeniowej i problemów logistycznych a tymczasem po odkopaniu ukazało się coś takiego:




Korzonki jak u dwuletniego drzewka, szybko znalazłem co było przyczyną:



To jest tak zwany ballot, siatka którą owijane są korzenie drzewek na sprzedaż a którego sprzedawca nie kazał zdejmować bo się szybko rozłoży w glebie. Jak widać się nie rozłożył, nawet i po ponad trzech latach i wręcz nie szło go rękami rozerwać. Efekt był taki że na początku pnia, ballot komletnie wrósł w pień tworząc silne przewężenie blokujące przepływ soków w drzewie.
Udało mi się to jakimś cudem wydłubać nożem, niestety kalecząc przy tym korę:



Ranę zabezpieczyłem pastą ogrodniczą, wsadziłem drzewko tak by była ponad glebą, bardzo mocno usztywniłem całe drzewo żeby wiatr ni chwiał drzewem i nie wyrywał tych lichych korzonków, ale daję jej 30% szansy że się przyjmie...



To już drugie drzewko które tak mi załatwiły te siatki, jabłonka poiodchorowaniu jednego roku odżyła więc cień szansy daję moreli ale zobaczymy. Tak czy inaczej usuwajcie to dziadostwo jeśli kopicie rośliny z korzeniem w ballocie.

----------


## seler2

Pięć nasadzeń zajęło mi ponad pół dnia a urobiłem się przy tym jak bym pociąg węgla rozładował...



Na koniec oczywiście zrębka:



A że jesień to już trzeba w piecu podpalać  :smile: 



Zrobiłem sobie też tymczasowy stojak na drewno żeby nie musieć latać co chwila



Muszę sobie jakąś porządniejszą siekierę zorganizowac bo mam jakąś starą od teścia pospawaną, chociaż daje radę. Coś polecicie ciekawego z trzonkiem drewnianym , uniwersalną obuch tak do 1,5kg?



No i jak jesień to czyścimy warzywniaki ze zbiorów  :smile:

----------


## seler2

Nuda, nic się nie dzieje jak w polskim filmie... Niby człowiek robi całą sobotę ale jakby nic nie widać bo tu duperele tam duperele zrobic, czas ucieka a postępu nie ma. Żebym jeszcze chociaż w tygodniu mógł podjechać parę godzin podłubać a tu tylko w soboty mogę.

Założyłem kolejne dwie rury spustowe, jeszcze dwie zostały:



Połączyłem kanały powietrza pierwotnego i wtórnego do pieca:



I kratki na zewnątrz:



Podłączyłem w werandzie i przy kotłowni światło na czujki więc wreszcie po ciemku się nóg nie połamie, powalczyłem jeszcze z zabudową poddasza w tych pokręconych skosach, zostało jeszcze ze 4m2 plus jeszcze z 10m2 do przyklejenia płyt na ścianach i gipsy będą skończone. Potem dokończenie szpachlowania, szlifowanie, gruntowanie... Do świąt zejdzie.

----------


## Regius

> Parapety wycinane z cegły pełnej, przyklejane na klej do płytek mrozoodporny, fugowane zaprawą do klinkieru i impregnowane. Dodatkowo podczas montażu na styku okna z cegłą puściłem wąski pasek pianki. Część pozioma parapetu ma grubość 3cm czyli tyle ile ma podcięcie w oknie więc nie ma mostka.


Stosowałeś "ciepłe parapety", czy kleiłeś cegły do styro elewacyjnego? Cegły wycinałeś sam, u kamieniarza, czy może da się kupić już wycięte?

----------


## seler2

Ciepłych parapetów nie stosowałem, styropian pod oknem wyprowadzony do dolnej krawędzi okna, parapety kleiłem na klej elastyczny mrozoodporny do płytek, trzyma perfekt. Cegły i kształtki w komplecie zamówiłem w cegielni Łukowa ale da się takie kształtki wyciąć gumówką lub maszynką do ceramiki, tyle że przy większej ilości to dużo robotyi w zależności od ceny gotowych może się nie opłacać.
Myślę że takie kształtki da się również zamówić w firmach które handlują płytką ceglaną ciętą z lica, zwykle mają również w ofercie narożniki L wycinane z tej samej cegły i nie powinno być problemu by wycięli kształtkę o różnych proporcjach boków.
Jeśli zamawiane gotowe to polecam zamówić w pełnych wymiarach i długość docinać na miejscu bo nigdy te cięcia nie są perfekcyjne i jak braknie nawet 1mm to już się cegła nie schowa pod wycięcie w oknie i jest narażona na jakąś penetrację wody.

----------


## seler2

Nic się nie dzieje, utknąłem na drobiazgach. Trzy soboty zajęło żeby zabudować przejście na strych (docelowo biblioteczka)





A ponieważ w kuźniecowie palę już na pełny gwizdek:

https://photos.app.goo.gl/uEqoBmj6cVKkUwvL6

To trzeba było podoszczelniać tymczasowe drzwi na strych by ciepło nie ulatywało:




Dokonało sie również ostatnie koszenie trawnika, skompostowanie chwastów i rozwiezienie zrębki.  Zacząłem też posezonowe sprzątanie garażu. Duży garaż ma tą zaletę że jest duży, niestety jest to również wada, przez pół soboty uprzątnąłem może 30proc...  tak to jest jak się nie ma czasu sprzątać na bieżąco.

----------


## zolw82

Witam, za każdym razem jak oglądam zdjęcia twojego domu to zazdroszę ci tego gospodarstwa, jest piękne ! 
Przyznam że wraz z wiekiem coraz bardzie ciągnie mnie do takiego wiejskiego gospodarstwa. 
Możesz powiedzieć gdzie dokładnie się budujesz ? Może być na priv bo chętnie bym cię odwiedził bo jestem z Wroclawia.

----------


## seler2

Serdecznie zapraszam na kawę w którąś sobotę, daj znać na pw. Nie wiem tylko czy się nie zawiedziesz, nie ma za bardzo co oglądać ot zwykła chałupa bez nowoczesynych technologii... Jedyna różnica to przestrzeń do uprawiania różnych naszych hobby np takich:



Obróbka stali i drewna przy biurku w mieszkaniu w bloku stała się "odrobinę" uciążliwa dla mnie i chyba dla sąsiadów więc garażo-warsztat musi być "po grubości"  :smile:

----------


## zolw82

:ohmy:  po zamieszczeniu ostatnich zdjęć to chyba już nie przyjadę z obawy o swoje życie  :big lol: 

piękne toporki, jak kiedyś zbuduję altanę z porządną grilo-wędzarnią to zamówię sobie komplecik u ciebie.

----------


## seler2

Ale ja tym nie handluję, zrobiłem kilka sztuk dla siebie, trochę po rodzinie rozdałem... Zrobienie jednej sztuki mając do dyspozycji biurko, pilnik, brzeszczot i papier ścierny zajmowało mi sporo ponad miesiąc  :smile:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Bardzo ładne noże, pochwy są z jakiego drewna?
Pozdrawiam sąsiada gdzieś z okolic  :wink:

----------


## seler2

akurat te saye zrobione są ze świerka  :smile:  potrzebowałem jasnego drewna żeby ładnie kontrastowało  z hebanem i rogiem bawolim na rękojeści a nie miałem gdzie dorwać  takich kawałków jaworu albo magnolii

----------


## seler2

W tą sobotę udało się wykonać w miarę konkretną robotę, głównym zadaniem było wprowadzenie bufora do kotłowni. Przmi prosto ale baniak waży 350kg ponad i ma średnicę 1,1m a otwór drzwiowy 90cm...

Więc najpierw drobna modyfikacja otworu drzwiowego:



Potem wypełnienie dna zbiornika 10cm styroduru. wystaje poza krawędź zbiornika o 1,5cm co daje gwarancję że zbiornik będzie stał na styrodurze całą powierzchnią dna ergo ciężar rozłaży się na odpowiednio dużej powierzchni:



Dorobiłem równiez i dospawałem na dole trzy nóżki które mają ewentualnie pomóc przy drobnych korektach gdyby uciekał od pionu:



Przejazd przez dziurę na milimetry:



System podnoszenia:



Obawiałem się czy moje wyliczenia są właściwe i czy się zmieści pod sufitem ale się udało:



I baniaczek na miejscu:



Buforek będzie owinięty wełną min 20cm i zabudowany skrzynią z osb, co prawda zabierze to więcej miejsca ale ściany z osb są dość praktyczne i da się  z nich skorzystać.
Niestety coś nie przemyślałem i chyba po ostatecznym ustawieniu i dociepleniu kratka odpływu się schowa a że nie chce raczej pruć posadzki to chyba muszę z tym żyć.. Po prawej musi się zmieścić MPM DS2 plus podłączenie i grubość izolacji więc min metr więc o 30cm muszę bufor w lewo dać i trochę do ściany. Może ewentualnie uda się zrobić podcięcie w obudowie jeżeli sam bufor nie będzie stał na kratce.

Poza tym jeszcze parę drobiazgów z listy udało się odhaczyć więc można uznać weekend za produktywny  :smile:

----------


## annatulipanna

Witaj *seler2* :bye: 
Wpadłam na Twój dziennik, przez forumowych znajomych i nie mogłam się oderwać. Jeszcze zbieram szczękę z podłogi. 
Nie wiem, od czego zacząć... ale chyba wypadałoby od gratulacji  :big grin:  Dom - marzenie!!! Przepiękny, będzie mi się śnił po nocach. Całe obejście, warzywnik, drzewa, letnia kuchnia, cegła, piec... no można wymieniać bez końca! To wszystko wzbudza mój zachwyt. Miło patrzeć, jak spełniacie swoje marzenia. 
Ja cieszę się swoim prostym domkiem (trzeba marzenia dostosować do możliwości  :wink: ) i z ogromną radością oglądam takie realizacje, jak Wasz dom.
Gratuluję i podziwiam  :wink: 

Ps. Mój mąż robi noże zawodowo i nie wyobrażam sobie, żeby warsztat był połączony z domem  :ohmy: 
Toż to tyle brudu generuje, że już myślę, czym w przyszłości odgrodzić się na działce od warsztatu  :big grin:  A ty mówisz, że w bloku, przy biurku?? No ale jak jeden nóż w miesiącu, to tyle bym zniosła  :wink:  Ja trochę dłubię w skórze (pochewki na noże męża) i też póki co mam tylko mały blacik przy kominku. W nowym domu wygospodarowałam sobie mini pokoik rzemieślniczy i już się nie mogę doczekać pracy, w miejscu do tego przeznaczonym. Także rozumiem potrzebę garażo-warsztatu i radość z dużej powierzchni tego pomieszczenia.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## seler2

Dziękujemy pięknie  :smile: 
Przy samorobieniu ta dodatkowa powierzchnia garażu nie wyszła jakoś strasznie dużo (przy typowych kosztach postawienia domu), w końcu inny standard wykończenia  :smile:  a walory użytkowe nie do przecenienia, co więcej, ta powierzchnia na siebie zarobi bo dużo więcej i bardziej komfortowo można zrobić. Biorąc pod uwagę że do zrobienia mam komplet mebli, tarasy, ogród zimowy, zabudowa werandy to na samych tych lementach zaoszczędzę na ten garaż  :smile: 

A w łikend, gipsowanie ciągle w trakcie - never ending story...
Brat pomógł przy zaciągnięciu klejem cokołu wokół domu, była to już najwyższa pora bo słońce już powoli się brało za ten biedny xps, jak pogoda pozwoli to i może jeszcze się uda w tym roku przykleić część płytki ceglanej.

Poza tym trochę ogarnąłem rozdzielnię garażową na topjobsach:



to jest super sprawa dla samoroba-nie-elektryka, wszystko proste, czytelne, rekonfigurowalne, dołożyć, przełożyć czy zmostkować obwód - pięć sekund roboty, zmienić układ zabezpieczeń bez dotykania obwodów - żaden problem. Po prostu bajka. Wiem że kabelki jeszcze krzywo i nierówno ale obiecuję że się poprawię jak już powpinam większość docelowych obwodów  :smile: 

Nie dawał mi spać ten bufor i kratka i brak wolnego miejsca, na szczęście brat mnie oświecił żeby przesunąć bufor całkiem w lewo kosztem bardziej skomplikowanego układu rur. A ponieważ nie potrafiłem sobie tego zwizualizować bo wszystko mi się plątało w głowie to sobie wziąłem i narysowałem:



a tu sam układ ogrzewania:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Coś zdjęć nie widać  :wink:

----------


## seler2

a teraz?  :smile:

----------


## aiki

widać  :smile:

----------


## seler2

Przepiękny widok, prawda? dookoła lasy, parki, zamki, ścieżki rowerowe, gniazduje pięć par żurawi, czaple i inne ptactwo wodne, drapieżne... bażanty chodzą po podwórku, praktycznie się nie boją, po polach biegają jelenie, sarny, całe watahy dzików, cisza aż w uszach dzwięczy... to nas urzekło w naszym bagnie, tereny przeznaczone pod rekreację, żadnej obawy że ktoś by chciał ten widok zepsuć.

Dzisiaj gmina wyłożyła nowe studium:


"5) dopuszcza się lokalizację zabudowy mieszkaniowej jednorodzinnej w formie wolno stojącej;
6) powierzchnia działki przeznaczonej pod budowę jednego budynku jednorodzinnego – minimum 800 m²;
7) dla zabudowy mieszkaniowej jednorodzinnej co najmniej 50 % powierzchni działki budowlanej należy przeznaczyć na
powierzchnię biologicznie czynną;
 :cool:  dla zabudowy mieszkaniowej jednorodzinnej maksymalna dopuszczalna powierzchnia zabudowy na działkach
budowlanych: 30%;
9) na terenie US1 dopuszcza się wyłącznie budynki wolno stojące z dachyami stromeymi o symetrycznym nachyleniu połaci
pod kątem w granicach 35-45º i pokryciu dachówką ceramiczną w kolorze ceglastym, z zastrzeżeniem pkt 10;
10) na terenach* US2* dla budynków jednokondygnacyjnych dopuszcza się dachy płaskie dopuszcza się dowolne formy dachów
i rodzaje pokrycia;
11) wysokość nowej zabudowy od poziomu terenu do najwyższej krawędzi dachu nie może przekraczać:
a) 9 m na terenie US1;
*b) 12 m na terenach US2;*
12) maksymalna ilość budynków "

Ponadto drogi, boiska, żłobki, usługi... Na całych 160ha.

Oznacza to że za płotem będę miał osiedle bloków z pełną infrastrukturą. Właścicielem terenu jest deweloper który już takie gigantyczne osiedla stawiał, o wątpliwej zresztą urodzie urbanistycznej i jeszcze wątpliwszej architektonicznej.
Teren ten zakupił kilka lat temu od Agencji po 5zł/m2. Tym jednym zapisem gmina zwiększyła wartosc tego terenu do 100zł/m2... oczywiście nic tu nie śmierdzi...

Straciłem zapał do tej budowy. Oczywiście dokończę ale jeśli spełni się to co tam napisałem to za parę lat dom pójdzie na sprzedaż a my będziemy szukać spokoju gdzie indziej...

Chyba sobie kupię coś mocniejszego na dzisiaj... rrwa mać!

----------


## annatulipanna

To ja chyba też się napiję dla towarzystwa  :wink: 
Brak słów na to, co piszesz. Ale, od nowego studium do osiedla, daleka droga  :wink:  Teren wokół mojej działki, też kiedyś wykupił deweloper i nawet rozpoczął prace (uzbrojono działki w gaz i przygotowano słupy do latarni ulicznych). I na tym prace stanęły. Coś poszło nie tak, działki sprzedane prywatnym inwestorom i po hałasie  :wink: 
Patrząc na zapisy nowego studium, raczej blokami nie ma co się martwić, co najwyżej osiedle domków jednorodzinnych  :wink:  Swoją drogą, przychylne warunki wydają na waszych bagnach. 30% powierzchni pod zabudowę? U mnie warunki zabudowy dopuszczają 15%, przy czym sąsiedzi dziwili się, że dostaliśmy takie dobre warunki, bo wcześniej było dopuszczalne tylko 10%. 
Nasza działka graniczy z obszarem Natura 2000, przez co mamy zaostrzone wymogi, co do warunków zabudowy. No i niby lasy nie do ruszenia wokół. Ale już mnie nic nie zdziwi...

----------


## seler2

W naszej gminie są cztery rejony Natura2000 w tym Łęgi Odrzańskie... rzut beretem od nas.

----------


## Slawskip

Wyłożyła to jeszcze nie uchwaliła i jeśli to świeża  sprawa, to zawsze możesz złożyć swoje uwagi do tegoż studium (najlepiej razem z sąsiadami). Wiem, że walka z deweloperami i urzędami nie jest łatwa, ale dla takiej sielanki chyba warto.

----------


## seler2

Na pewno łatwo skóry z nas nie zdejmą, ale szanse powodzenia raczej wielkie nie są...

----------


## seler2

Tak czy inaczej powoli się dłubie dalej,

Udało się w końcu dokończyć zaciąganie klejem cokołu, wreszcie mogłem ogarnąć jako tako teren wzdłuż garażu i będę mógł zrobić stojaki na drewno pod ścianą bo nie mam gdzie składować:



Nie mogąc się doczekać na obiecanych tynkarzy do obrzucenia ścian z ogrzewaniem ściennym, naoglądałem się filmów instruktażowych i podjąłem wyzwanie:

dwa takie "grzejniki":



Obrzutka:



Siatka:



Efekt końcowy:





Płaszczyzny wyszły perfekt, jednak nie zacierałem idealnie na gładko bo 4cm tynku długo jednak schnie i nie dało sie zmieścić w interwałach czasowych przewidzianych przez producenta, zresztą gładzią się to wyprowadzi perfekt max 1-2mm potrzeba. Tynk póki co nie odpadł więc jest nadzieja  :wink:  Poszło 15 worków po 30kg, trzeba było się fest uwijać, pomocnik do mieszania niezbędny.

Sufity i skosy już gotowe do gruntowania:






Można się zabierać powoli za szlifowanie ścian.

Piec sprawuje się doskonale, na dworze -2 a w domu pracuje się w podkoszulku, piec po 24h od napalenia jest ciągle ciepły, zresztą teraz podpalany codziennie ze względu na świeże tynki.

----------


## DrKubus

Super robota, gratuluję postępów  :smile: 

PS. Cóż za znajoma nazwa wątku  :wink:

----------


## seler2

Upsss... przepraszam, plagiat nieintencjonalny...  :smile:  

Swoją drogą Twój dziennik był jednym z pierwszy które mnie wciągnęły  :smile:   tylko potem zaginął gdzieś w odmętach  :smile:

----------


## abasan

:no:  :no:

----------


## walec7_7

Tynkowanie ściany wyszło Ci świetnie! Zabudowa na ukończeniu dużo zmieniła. Fajnie Ci to idzie  :big tongue:

----------


## seler2

No już nie moge się doczekać aż wyjdę z brudnej budowlanki i wziąść się za wykończenia...

Tak na marginesie zastanawiam się jak zaizolować podłogi z desek na legarach na chudziaku, będzie tego 80m2. Wiadomo podwójna folia ale jakie docieplenie (20cm do spodu deski)?
1. Wełna np. superrock, dobra lambda znośna cena ale rozstaw legarów na szerokość płyty, upierdliwe układanie i ryzyko zagnieżdżenia się myszy/owadów no i słabo znosi wilgoć.
2. Perlit, bajka w układaniu, gorsza lambda, wyższa cena, kurz (?),  nie ma problemu z wilgocią i gryzoniem.
3. Granulat styropianowy najtańszy, najgorsza lambda, nie wiem czy nie będzie się jakoś przemieszczał pod deskami

Może jakiś inny pomysł?

----------


## seler2

Jeszcze jedno pytanie mam.
Rozdzielnia elektryczna jest w zabudowie gk. Pod spodem chcę zrobić wnękę/szafkę na niskie prądy, krosówki, router itp. wnękę mogę zrobić z ładnej sklejki a z czego drzwiczki 600x600? Pochylam się nad typową rewizją do GK z wypełnieniem płytą w tym rozmiarze ale nie wiem czy to się sprawdzi w kontekście dość częstego otwierania i zamykania. Może jakiś inny pomysł? Idealnie to byłyby drzwi z ramą do takiej rozdzielnicy jak mam ale 5 stów to trochę za duży wydatek na taką fanaberię.
A może jakiś inny pomysł?

----------


## seler2

Nadal nic się nie dzieje, tzn gipsowanie, szlifowanie, poprawianie i tak w nieskończoność.

Udało mi sie trochę oderwać i wziąć się za uczesanie tej potarganej panny  :smile: 



Więc najpierw mycie i strzyżenie  :smile: 






potem modelowanie  :smile: 




I (prawie) finito



Na razie wpiąłem tylko kilka obwodów oświetleniowych i to na sztywno, z pominięciem przekaźników, topjobsy pozwalają na to by w dowolny sposób w dowolnym momencie krosować sobie obwody więc będę wszystko spinał po kolei w trakcie zamykania poszczególnych rozwiązań.
Dwie dolne szyny przeznaczone są na sterownik, zasilacze, ściemniacze czy inne dodatkowe wyposażenie. Instalacje niskoprądowe rozszyte będą w drugiej szawce pod rozdzielnią.

Mała rzecz a cieszy:




Jak już światło na suficie to już bardziej dom niż budowa  :smile:

----------


## Tec99

Witam.
Bardzo podoba mi się Twój domek i gratuluje postępów.
Mam podobną koncepcje do Twojej na instalacje elektryczną i szukam rozdzielnicy o takim rozmiarze.
Mogę prosić o jej namiary?

----------


## seler2

To jest eaton 600/6 ale następnym razem brałbym 600/10 nie musałbym drugiej szafki dostawiać...

----------


## Tec99

Mam o połowę mniejszy dom, powinna mi taka wystarczyć.  :smile: 
Masz może więcej zdjęć w temacie elektryki i rozdzielnicy?

----------


## seler2

znaczy co, masz 80m2?  :smile:  Wielkość domu nie ma tu większego znaczenia a ilosć obwodów. Przy tym układzie każdy obwód oświetleniowy schodzi się do rozdzielnicy, oczywiście każdy gniazdowy, wentylator i każde inne urządzenie  również. W efekcie mam 27 złączek dla obwodów oświetleniowych, 10 obwodów gniazdowaych 5 urządzeń i 6 złączek rezerwy. jak policzysz sobie punkty świetlne i obwody gnizad  to obstawiam że będziesz miał podobnie.  Jedna szyna na złączki, jedna na przekaźniki dwie na bezpieczniki, jedna na urządzenia dodatowe, jedna na PLC i powinno być jeszcze miejsce na krosówki, ruter, patchpanel raspberry i rezerwa.
10 rzędów to by było na styk.

----------


## Tec99

Masz rację  :yes: 
Dla spokoju zamówię Hagera 7x36.
Na multimedia będę robił osobną rozdzielnicę pod schodami, alarm też w osobnej rozdzielnicy w bardziej ustronnym miejscu, ale zastanawiam się jeszcze czy w ogóle będę go montował.  :big grin:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Zamontowany alarm może być wymagany w przypadku ubezpieczenia domu lub może obniżyć koszt ubezpieczenia.

----------


## Tec99

> Zamontowany alarm może być wymagany w przypadku ubezpieczenia domu lub może obniżyć koszt ubezpieczenia.


O tym nie pomyślałem...
Muszę jutro uśmiechnąć się do kolegi co prowadzi hurtownie z alarmami  :big grin:

----------


## Kamil_

Ja biorę Hagera 6x24 (FW624FT) bo niestety nie ma 7x24 tylko już 7x36 - a ten już za szeroki będzie  :sad: 

I boje się, że braknie miejsca...
Nie będę robił na „zugach” więc powinno starczyć  :smile:

----------


## seler2

> Nie będę robił na „zugach” więc powinno starczyć


Ja po zrobieniu na złączkach wago nigdy już nie zrobiłbym inaczej. to jest po prostu za...iste. Nie żałuję ani złotówki wydanej, zanim rozszyję rozdzielnicę na gotowo to jeszcze ze trzy razy będę zmieniał bo najpierw dojdą przekaźniki, potem jeszcze sterownik. Po za tym dołożenie obwodu, przepięcie na inne zabezpieczenie, dołożenie czy wypięcie przekaźnika to wszystko 5min roboty przy takim układzie.

----------


## walec7_7

Rozdzielnica kosmos, wielkie to  :big tongue:  Całkiem fajnie wygląda na tych złączkach  :smile:  No i ten porządek na duży plus  :big tongue:

----------


## seler2

Finalnie znalazłem firmę która robi na wymiar i pod kolor drzwiczki rewizyjne, z porządnej, grubej blachy w rozsądnych pieniądzach i tak wygląda moje centrum dowodzenia  :smile: 



Zacząłem też obudowę komina i tym sposobem nikną ostatnie resztki nieotynkowanych elementów i z nowym rokiem będę mógł oficjalnie przejść z etapu budowania do wykańczania  :smile: 



Ambitny plan jest taki żeby po nowym roku zostało tylko gruntowanie, akrylowanie, malowanie etc.. a to oznacza że urlop świąteczny spędzę zaś na budowie... :roll eyes:

----------


## walec7_7

Foto się nie wyświetla  :big tongue:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

U mnie działa  :wink:

----------


## seler2

Czasami jest chyba jakiś problem z google photos...

----------


## _vviktor_

Dom z charakterem nie ma co. Mało tu takich. 
Jeszcze tutaj nie widziałem aby ktoś sobie samodzielnie robił okna, drzwi i bramy jakiekolwiek. A tu nie dość że samodzielnie je wykonałeś to jeszcze z naprawdę z niezłym wynikiem. Jak wpadłem na ten wątek wciągnął mnie od razu i musiałem prześledzić do samego końca.

Czy w tym zamiłowaniu do tradycji planujecie w któreś z kuchni kuchnię kaflową?
Jakie źródła ciepła mają zasilać ten bufor?

Macie gdzieś rozrysowany rozkład pomieszczeń - bardzo mnie intryguje jako sobie to wszystko zaplanowaliście w środku.

Trzymam kciuki. Zdrowia i niestygnącego zapału.

----------


## Terreda

Bardzo ładnie prezentuje się Twój domek, gratuluje.

----------


## seler2

Dzięki za miłe słowa, o kuchni kaflowej myśleliśmy w róznych wersjach, miał być też piec kaflowy z białych kafli ale koniec końców stanęło na kuzniecowie.

Jeśli chodzi o bufor to przewidziana jest dwie grzałki 3faz 6kW, kocioł MPM DSII lub jakiś holzgaz, wężownica do podpięcia solarów lub PC, można też i piec gazowy... generalnie wpiąć można wszystko co podgrzeje wodę  :smile:   Planowałem grzałki MPM i solary ale nie wiem czy solarów nie zastąpię fotowoltaiką. Marzy mi się 10kW offgrid  :smile:  ale to pieśń przyszłości natomiast przy takim buforze nie muszę obawiać się przewymiarowania  :smile: 

Faktycznie nigdy nie pokazałem rozkładu pomieszczeń, jakoś uciekło, przerobiłem trochę z projektu tak żeby było cokolwiek widać:

----------


## _arek_

Panie teraz to Nic nie widać  :tongue: 

*Seler* wrócę na chwilę do twoich rurek na podłodze.  

Widzę, ze robiłeś chyba na pexach, zaciskane czy skręcane ? Ja u siebie też chciałbym pójść w ten system niż  grzanie pp.  Na jakich rurkach robiłeś, dawałeś jakieś mocniejsze? 

Na jakich przekrojach robiłeś podejścia a jakie masz zasilanie do rozdzielaczy jakich rozdzielaczy używałeś u siebie ? 

Próba ciśnieniowa była pomyślna za pierwszym razem  :yes:  dużo gdzieś tam opinii czytałem że pp najlepsze a pexy nieszczelności łapią.

----------


## seler2

Może teraz zadziała :
https://photos.app.goo.gl/prraUNj6rahtR14V7 nie wiem czemu czasem tak dziwnie...

----------


## seler2

Woda system rozdzielaczowy na pex, zaciskany przy bateriach skręcany na rozdzielaczach, do rozdzielaczy pex 25mm z rozdzielaczy do baterii wannowych i prysznicowych 20mm, do umywalek i innych 16mm, cyrkulacja 14mm. Nie miałem żadnych nieszczelności na pexach dwie małe na śrubunkach.

----------


## _arek_

Fotka działa, nieźle "zakręcony"  bryłowo ten twój domek, a ja podczas murowania mówiłem że u nas dużo narożników  :big lol: 

Mógłbyś przybliżyć jeszcze jakie modele rozdzielaczy u siebie zastosowałeś ( jakieś linki ?) i jakiej zaciskarki używałeś  ? 
Zakupy lokalnie czy może gdzieś przez neta ??

----------


## grzesio1712

Na wstępie witam się w Twoim dzienniku Seler  :smile:  
Kopara mi opadła z powodu skali samoróbstwa... aż postanowiłem napisać tego posta (do tej pory tylko obserwator dzienników). Dobrze, że jeszcze sam dachówek nie robiłeś ;D 
Pozwolę się wtrącić w temat rzucony przez Arka bo mam z tym styczność. 
Zgrzewane PP mają większą skłonność do przecieków (tutaj akurat mówię o średnicach 50-110mm, bo z tymi mam złe wspomnienia), a osoba która to robi musi być naprawdę sumienna i porządna w swoim fachu. Łatwo jest przegrzać plastik i zmniejszyć średnicę wypływem.
Jeśli chodzi o pexy to polecałbym jednorodne zaciskane na pierścienie mosiężne (np. Kan Push, TECEflex itp). Są za przeproszeniem idiotoodporne. Skręcane złączki tylko na widoku. 
Alupexy i złączki zaprasowywane również są dobre. Łatwiejsze dla samorobów. Tylko tutaj systemów jest wiele. Ja miałem do czynienia tylko z KANem. Trzymać się z dala od Tweetop'a.

----------


## seler2

> Trzymać się z dala od Tweetop'a.


Ale ja właśnie na Tweetopie zrobiłem  :smile:  mam się czego bać?

----------


## grzesio1712

Rury Tweetopa jeszcze 5 lat temu były produkowane w Szczecinie, teraz nie wiem, ale pewnie dalej w PL. Kształtki zaprasowywane to chińszczyzna. Mam rozumieć, że nie masz złączek w posadzce? 
Moje złe doświadczenia polegają na kształtkach zaprasowywanych oraz podwykonawcach (głównie podwykonawcach). Trzeba bardzo uważać przy kalibrowaniu rur przed wsunięciem w kształtkę, bo wszelkie zadry aluminium czy tworzywa sztucznego ściągały oringi, które i tak były luźne, a przez to po pewnym czasie następowały nieszczelności. Kolega z firmy już ponad 10 rodzin przeprowadzał do tymczasowych mieszkań, aby naprawiać usterki pod posadzką. 
Podsumowując: jak ktoś jest ostrożny i nie robi tego na ilość tylko jakość to można być spokojnym. 
Tweetop obsłużył wiele inwestycji i nie wszędzie były takie kłopoty. Akurat tam gdzie miałem bezpośrednią styczność z tym systemem jest spokój i powoli dobiega koniec okresu gwarancji. 

Dodam, że jest to tylko moje subiektywne zdanie.

----------


## seler2

Oczywiście żadnych złączek pod posadzką. Nie zaryzykowałbym nawet na topowym systemie.

----------


## grzesio1712

Dla mnie trójniki w posadzce to coś normalnego. Aczkolwiek planuje budowę domu i poważnie rozważam instalacje c.o. i wodną na rozdzielaczach. W budownictwie mieszkaniowym niestety dużo trojnikow w posadzce. Mało deweloperów czy też spółdzielni decyduje się na instalacje c.o na rozdzielaczach bo koszt wzrasta i ciężko o miejsce na szafkę rozdzielaczowa.

----------


## seler2

Wszystkiego Najlepszego w Nowym Roku!

Nie udało się zrobić wszystkiego co planowane na 2018, ale przerwa świąteczna pozwoliła podgonić co nieco:

Gk na kominie:



Mimo nieregularnego dość popalania w kuzniecowie, nawet w najdalszych zakątkach domu, temperatura znośna do pracy:



Udało się skończyć zabudowy ścian instalacyjnych łazienek z wnękami na zabudowy drewniane, łazienka nasza:



łazienka "ogólna"  :smile: 



Skończone gipsowanie finiszowe i szlifowanie salonu i jadalni:








Zamontowałem wentylację w kibelku o której zaponmniałem:



Ponieważ z "twardej" budowlanki zostały mi jeszcze tylko powiesić sufity w łazienkach, powoli zaczynamy przechodzić do etapu "wykończenia".

Próba gruntowania w pokoikach:






Zakupiony okazyjnie od kolegi z Niemiec, jakiś czas temu Wagner Flexi 950 sprawuje się wyśmienicie. Samo malowanie takiego pokoiku to 20min plus oklejanie i ok 15min na wyczyszczenie maszyny po malowaniu.

Jest więc szansa że z max miesięcznym opóźnieniem przejdziemy do etapów gruntowania, akrylowania i malowania. Polecicie jakieś dobre akryle?

----------


## dez

Soudalowy akryl mam u siebie i od 9 lat prawie w ogóle nie ma pęknięć (stara chałupa i drewniane stropy jednak pracują). Nie mam porównania, ale malarz który to robił o innym nie chciał słyszeć  :wink:

----------


## seler2

Ten łikend mi się trochę rozjechał ale udało się zacząć z parapetami:











Parapety będą polakierowane w tym samym systemie co okna więc mam nadzieję że kolor się zgra, oczywiście na razie są tylko przymierzone, teraz czekają tylko na ostateczne przeszlifowanie i malowanie



Jako że budowa postępuje i czas pomyśleć nad meblami kuchennymi to ze standardowym "ja nie dam rady? Potrzymaj mi piwo Kobieto" przystąpiłem do projektowania kuchni z myślą o samoróbstwie.

Ponieważ zdarzyło mi się juz popełnić taki mebelek przy braku prawie jakichkolwiek narzędzi:



to przynajmniej jeśli chodzi o korpusy to myślę że dam radę. Trochę więcej niepewności mam jeśli chodzi o resztę bo będzie to odrobinę nietypowa kuchnia.
Chcąc spenić pragnienia mojej ukochanej Małżonki będzie to kuchnia w stylu wiejskim z tzw "face frame".  

Tak więc pod czujnym okiem Małżonki wymalowałem coś takiego:





Nawet taki trochę belejaki render się udało:



Zakres roboty jest spory i jako miejsce reprezentacyjne nie pozwoli na błędy ale mam nadzieję że dam radę  :smile:

----------


## seler2

Panie i Panowie, hydraulika poszukuję coby mi spiął kotłownię. Ale takiego co nie powie "panie na co panu taki wielki boiler" na widok bufora tylko co ma jakieś pojęcie i potrafi zrobić estetyczną robotę. Większość "dzieł" fachowców powoduje u mnie ból oczu...

Miałem robić sam ale już nie wyrabiam na zakrętach... No chyba że nie znajdę to się będę doktoryzował...

----------


## _arek_

Mam do Ciebie  jeszcze pytanko odnośnie  rozdzielaczy do wody użytkowej.  Widzię że masz u siebie mosiężne  ??  Brałeś jakieś lapsiejsze z atestem czy normalnie pierwsze lepsze, które w łapki wpadły, gdzie je kupowałeś ?  Naczytałem się że do wody pitnej muszą być jakieś specjalistyczne bo te mosiężne to nie wiadomo z czego robione i jak jakieś chińskie to mogą świecić w nocy  :big grin: 

Miałbym jeszcze prośbę, czy mógłbyś opisać lub  masz może jakiś schemacik jak u siebie rozprowadziłeś wodę, robiłeś kilka rozdzielaczy czy tylko jeden i od niego do wszystkich punktów ciągnąłeś?  

Teraz właśnie u siebie chcę robić i zastanawiam się jak to porządnie rozwiązać.  U mnie wychodziło by na to że potrzebuje  minimum 2szt. Po jednym w łazience i z jednej z łazienek zrobiłbym odejście na kuchnię....  Na zdjęciu widzę, że cyrkulacje też masz zrobioną....

----------


## seler2

Hej, mam zwykłe rozdzielacze z cosmofloor, nie będę żył wystarczająco długo by ewentualna róznica w stopach mosiądzu dla rozdzielaczy atestowanych bądź nie miala wpływ ns zdrowie moje czy rodziny  :wink:  zresztą trzeba by wtedy zapewnić ze kazdy zawór, nypel czy rura mają stosowny atest i dopuszczenie... Myślę ze stosowny filtr w kuchni wystarczy.
Układ mam taki ze z kotlowni pexem 25 idzie woda ciepła a z garażu niebieska 25 z sieci do pierwszgo rozdzielacza w pralni z tego rozdzielacza obsługuje pralnię, kuchnie, wc, i rozdzielacz łazienkowy (pex 20mm). Rozdzielacz łazienkowy obsługuje dwie lazienki, ogród zimowy i cyrkulację. 
Na rozdxielaczach nie robiłem zaworów bo i tsk będą pod bateriami. 

I tyle, maxymalna prostota.

----------


## grzesio1712

> Na rozdxielaczach nie robiłem zaworów bo i tsk będą pod bateriami. 
> 
> I tyle, maxymalna prostota.


Zawory pod bateriami lubią się psuć/zarastać. Chyba że masz w 100% mosiądz (włącznie z kulką), a nie plastikowe badziewie z marketów.

----------


## _arek_

Dzięki za info, czyli podobnie jak sobie kombinowałem. Czyli pierwszy rozdzielacz przelotowy obsługuje następny.  Można w takim razie zmawiać graty i powoli składać.  Pamiętasz ile może dawałeś $$ za te rozdzielacze ??  Jak patrzylem to np valvex ma z nierdzewki  taki 5obw za 170zł

----------


## seler2

za 4 obwody 96zł za 5obw 129zł

----------


## seler2

> Zawory pod bateriami lubią się psuć/zarastać. Chyba że masz w 100% mosiądz (włącznie z kulką), a nie plastikowe badziewie z marketów.


zawory bateryjne będą mega porządne, już parę szt wyrzuciłem w życiu  :wink:

----------


## _arek_

Możesz podać jeszcze jakieś namiary na sklepik gdzie się zaopatrywałeś czy to gdzieś lokalnie u siebie ?? 

Jak zaworki do baterii będziesz instalował ??

----------


## seler2

Lokalnie w hurtowni o zaworkach jeszcze nie myślałem....

----------


## seler2

Parapety  zagruntowane:



potem pierwsza warstwa lakieru, szlifowanie, druga warstwa i trzecia finiszowa, niestety przy tych temperaturach to dobrze tydzień między warstwami odczekać. System Gori.

Sufity w łazienkach powieszone:





I tym akcentem ogłaszam zakończenie robót budowlanych wewnątrz domu i przejście stricte do wykończeń, także po kolei gruntujemy pomieszczenia:



I sprzątneliśmy wszystkie śmieci, gruzy resztki płyt i odkurzyliśmy całość:



Ponieważ idzie wiosna  :smile:  to należy pobielić drzewa w sadzie:



W zeszłym roku jabłonie popękały od mrozu więc mądry po szkodzie w tym roku nie dam się zaskoczyć.

Przy okazji robiłem inspekcję drzew i jedna brzoskwinia okazała się mieć poważnego raka kory wskutek nieprawidłowego wycięcia gałezi. Odczyściłem do zdrowego, zabezpieczyłem pastą i zobaczymy na wiosnę czy przeżyje bo pień zdrewniały do połowy więc juz słabo...



Ale trzymamy kciuki. No i ciekawe co z morelą, przez zimę nie uschła więc jest nadzieja  :smile:

----------


## seler2

Ciag dalszy gruntowania:







I malowanie na gotowo skosów:







Podsumowując, gruntowanie zakończone, pomalowane na gotowo skosy, czyli najtrudniejsza część. Szczerze mówiąc nie wyobrażam sobie tego wszystkiego bez agregatu wagnera.... zajechałbym się wałkiem i pędzlem. Pomalowanie 300m2 z oklejaniem w całą sobotę to nie problem.
Taki cudaczek:
https://youtu.be/zOReW476Pcc

także powoli rozkręcamy się z wykończeniami, swoją drogą po podliczeniu budżetu na wykończenie i wyposażenie, przybyło kolejnych siwych włosów  :smile: 

Skosy malowałem tikurillą antireflex2 i muszę przyznać że rewelacyjnie kryje, po dwukrontym przemalowaniu jest absolutnie perfekt a jeśli ktoś gruntuje w sposób kryjący i maluje wałkiem to pewnie i na raz wystarczy.

----------


## _arek_

Ciekawy ten wagnerek nie powiem.... a jak to  wygląda w praktyce łatwo tym się maluje... w sensie trzeba jakoś bardzo mocno się przykładać ??  Nie wychodzą żadne chmurki, obłoczki, zaprószenia niedomalowania ??

----------


## seler2

Jest bardzo lekki, bardzo łatwy w czyszczeniu, długa lanca pozwala na daleki zasięg, zwykły pokój maluje się bez żadnej drabiny. Trzeba się z nim na początku "dogadać" wyczuć jakie nastawy i jakie tempo pracy oraz jaka konsystencja farby dla optymalnego wyniku, ale generalnie jestem mega zadowolony.
Wadą jest to że niedostępny w PL...

----------


## sebcioc55

> Wadą jest to że niedostępny w PL...


u nich zostało jeszcze 13 sztuk  :yes: 
BTW: kiedyś się nad takim zastanawiałem, ale musiął bym najpierw go przetestować i zobaczyć czy jak to mówisz się "dogadamy"  :wink:

----------


## _arek_

Kurcze fajne to to, ciekawe jak właśnie z dogadaniem się  :smile:  Czy trzeba to jakoś bardzo dokładnie prowadzić,, żeby nie nakładać farby na zakładkę ?? Nie zostają wtedy np jakieś ciemniejsze smugi ? Jaimi kolorami malowałeś u siebie, tylko biały czy coś ciemniejszego też było ??

----------


## seler2

Pewnie najbardziej to zależy od farby. Ja malowałem kuchnię letnią na jasny fiolet (żona mówi że lawendowy ale lawenda to przecież roślina  :wink: ) I na biało skosy.
Żadnych przebić I nieróności koloru nie odnotowałem.

Natomiast farby należy rozcieńczać do użycia. Niby pociągnie takie gęste jak pod wałek ale maszyna się męczy I nie pracuje równomiernie. Tikkurillę wystarczyło rozcieńczyć 5-10% I dobrze rozmieszać.

----------


## _arek_

Fajne rozwiązanie nie powiem....  jak z Ania rozmawialiśmy to sobie myśleliśmy własne nad malowaniem natryskowym w sensie wypożyczenia  agregatu. 

Mówisz, że mazałeś  siebie 2x, czy ten drugi raz  było w tę sama stronę czy np lepiej jest przemalować powiedzmy 1x pionowo a 2x poziomo ?

----------


## seler2

Druga warstwa prostopadle do pierwszej.

Jeżeli będziecie coś wypożyczać to najlepiej z długą lancą, niesamowicie to ułatwia I przyspiesza

----------


## seler2

Wiosna!




czas na plażę  :wink:

----------


## micbarpia

Jaka masz dachowke?

----------


## seler2

Roben bornholm

----------


## micbarpia

Dziekuje za info, bardzo ladna. To jest ta czerwien naturalna bez polysku? Jesli mozesz sie podzielic jakimis namiarami na sprzedawce tu czy na priv jesli oczywiscie polecasz to chetnie przygarne...

----------


## seler2

Zwykła niepowlekana z nadzieją na szybkie pokrycie mchem i patyną  :smile: 
Kupowałem przez extradach z Wrocławia a fabryka Robena jest 20km ode mnie  :smile:

----------


## seler2

Moje drogie dzieci w tym roku borówek nie będzie...

No może nie całkiem ale więcej jak 10L to się nie zbierze, bardzo mało młodych pędów z kwiatami, dużo uschniętych i przemarzniętych gałęzi więc cięte było na ostro i ten sezon trzeba przeznaczyć na odbudowę krzewów a nie na owoce...





Pierwsza przymiarka oświetlenia salonu  :smile: 





Mamy dziewięć sztuk takich lamp i zastanawiamy się nad najróżniejszymi konfiguracjami....

----------


## micbarpia

Przy tak wysokiej przestrzeni jaka tam macie probuj cos dluzszego powiesic bo inaczej proporcja bedzie zaburzona...

----------


## Regius

@Seler, gdzie wyrwałeś takie lampy? Jakiś targ staroci? U mnie jeszcze daleko, ale powoli rozglądamy się z Żoną za klimatycznymi, niebanalnymi lampami, a muszę przyznać, że Twoje wyglądają super.

----------


## seler2

Dostaliśmy je "w spadku" od teścia, ale wymagają dużo pracy, czyszczenie, sodowanie i generalna renowacja.
Na portalach ogłoszeniowych jest spory wybór industrialnych lamp w różnym stanie i cenach warto się rozglądać

----------


## seler2

Parapety osadzone:







wyszły mi po 100zł za szt  :smile: 

Przyjechała też pompa ciepła  :wink: 



Najnowszej generacji, pompuje ciepło słoneczne zmagazynowane w drewnie, bezpośrednio do zasobnika wody bez użycia prądu!  :roll eyes:

----------


## _vviktor_

To oznacza bufor ładowany grawitacyjne? 
A co z resztą instalacji?
To jest piec do zgazowywania czy zwykły śmieciuch? Takiego całkiem zwykłego to już chyba nie można montować.

----------


## seler2

Ładnowanie mieszane, nominalnie z pompką ale i na grawitacji pójdzie.
Reszta instalacji standard, zawory 3d i pompki.
MPM DSII dużo czyli dolniak duzo dobrych opinii, w przypadku dużego bufor nie ma sensu ładować w skomplikowany piec bo i tak tryb pracy jest jeden - pełen cug i ogień  :wink:  Ma palnik ceramiczny więc zasada zblizona do holzgazu, chwalą się ponad 80% sprawności - zobaczymy. Oczywiście klasa 5 więc montować wolno.

----------


## seler2

Wiosna w rozkwicie:



Więc czas pokmyśleć o zimie  :smile: 



Zaprojektowałem sobie szklenie werandy:



Ale wygląda że wykonastwo będzie samodzielne bo nikt się nie chce podją a jak już to kwota zwala z nóg...

Wreszcie mamy wodę z sieci  :smile: 




rzodkiewka, sałata jakieś pietruszki  :smile: 



Zaczyna się robić coraz bardziej kolorowo



Uczymy się szczepić:




Przesadzona morela chyba będzie żyć, musiałem uciąć jeden konar i sporo uschniętych gałęzi ale jest nadzieja:





zaczynamy walczyć w łazienkach:



i ogarniać kotłownię:



część pomieszczeń już pomalowana na gotowo:



Z nadzieją w kolejny sezon  :smile:

----------


## walec7_7

Coraz fajniej to wygląda! Podoba mi się  :cool:

----------


## seler2

Wiosnę mamy w pełnym rozkwicie  :smile: 




Brzoskwiń będzie dużo, jeśli tylko nie przemarzną:





Żółto zielono wszędzie



Jedzonko rośnie  :smile:

----------


## seler2

Potrzebowałem kolanko do pieca, więc zamiast jak normalny człowiek kupić w sklepie to sobie wyspawałem  :smile: 





"może i nie jest ładnie ale za to jako tako"  :smile: 

Powoli docieplamy bufor:



I przygotowujemy do uzbrojenia kotłowni

----------


## seler2

Czasami nie da się inaczej i trzeba pójść drogą starożytnych.
400kg do przetransportowania dookoła domu w dwie osoby  :smile: 



a wszystko po to żeby było stylowo  :smile: 



Nawet zeszłoroczna marchew w garażu odżyła  :smile: 




Pojawiają się już pierwsze płytki  :smile:  nie moje dzieło, niestety żeby coś przyspieszyć część robót muszę podzlecić. Bardziej mi się opłaca samodzielnie zrobić meble i zabudowę werandy niż płytki.







Jeszcze silikonowanie, gładź i malowanie i można wyposażać łazienki  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

ale macie ładny ogród jak na ten etap budowy  :jaw drop: 
podziwiam od dłuższego czasu ogrom twojej pracy i zastanawiam się skąd bierzesz czas na ogarynanie budowy i ogrodu..

a ile u was liczą za m2 płytek w łazience, że taniej ci wyjdzie niż zabudowa werandy? pytam, bo też zastanawiam się, do czego wziąć fachowców, bo mąż się zajedzie, jak będzie wszystko sam robił, ale właśnie płytki w łazience mega drogo wychodzą
jak możesz, to podaj nazwy tych plytek podłogowych, łazienki już mi sie podobają  :smile: 
jeszcze pytanie - ile kosztował twój bufor? 
te pompy to jakieś sprawdzone pewnie? też czegoś szukam, ale na razie czytałam tylko na temat grundfosa

----------


## seler2

Dla nas było priorytetem że wprowadzamy się do domu z ogrodem a nie na puste pole  :smile: 

Zdawaliśmy sobie sprawę że po skończeniu samego domu człowiek jest tak wycieńczony fizycznie, psychicznie I finansowo że nie ma nawet siły myśleć o ogrodzie.
Co często obserwujemy że w pobliskich domach ludzie mieszkają po kilka lat już a dookoła ledwie jakaś trawa, czasami krzak a często jeszcze gruz pobudowlany... A my chcieliśmy od razu odpoczywać w cieniu drzew  :smile:  stąd w pierwszej kolejności żywopłoty i główne nasadzenia wszędzie tam gdzie nie kolidowało to z budową i oczywiście trawnik dzięki czemu już w zeszłym roku zebraliśmy duży kosz owoców, nie wspominając o truskawkach, borówkach i innych.

Czas się bierze podziału obowiązków - ogród i wykończenia to dzieło Żony, oraz z... czasu. Budujemy się już 3,5 roku nie jak inni 2  :smile: 

Co do cen płytek, ciężko powiedzieć bo mamy policzone całość ale ponad 100/m2 wychodzi. Drogo ale biorąc pod uwagę że na meble kuchenne oferty w okolicach 35tys (bez wyposażenia), zabudowa werandy 25tys, zabudowy łazienek, gabinetu, garderoby.... lekko licząc podstawowe meble z werandą wyszły by 70tys a materiał na to wszystko mniej n iż 1/3 to bardziej opłaca się zrobić samemy meble i werandę. Niestety tak to jest jak się wymyśla cuda-niewidy zamiast kupować ikeastandard  :smile: 

Płytki podłogowe w łazience z wanną to vives calvet gris a w naszej łazience to bodajże vives kerala negro ale trzeba dobrze poszukać żeby znaleźć w normalnych cenach i polować na okazje.

Bufor z firmy p2ar  ponad 2tys l daliśmy troche ponad 6tys PLN, dużo zależy od konfiguracji i wymiaru.
Pompy nie mam pojęcia czy dobre - obiecali że będą, brane w hurtowni w której wszystko biorę, jak się będą psuć to będziemy wymieniać na gwarancji  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

owoce (truskawki, borówka, agrest, porzeczka) i warzywa akurat mamy pod dostatkiem, ale drzewa nam jeszcze nie owocują, jednak w porównaniu z twoim ogrodem to my mamy pobojowisko  :roll eyes: 
u ciebie w ogóle ten trawnik jest niesamowity
dzięki za wszyzstkie namiary  :smile: 
będę śledzić dziennik, zwłaszcza tę zabudowę kuchni i werandy, bo to już niemałe kwoty i coś fajnego na pewno można zrobić  :smile:

----------


## seler2

Bierzemy się za ogarnianie wjazdu  :smile:  to też zleciliśmy panu brukarzowi samemu chyba z rok bym to musiał układać  :smile: 



Żywopłot z cisów dostał wreszcie gęsto przyrostów, trzymamy kciuki żeby w tym roku w końcu wystrzelił  :smile: 



Przyjęło się pierwsze szczepienie  :smile:  sukces!



Niestety coś się rodzi, coś umiera, morela miała siłę zakwitnąć jeszcze na wiosnę ale niestety potem uschnęła. Szkoda bo to już było fajne podrośnięte drzewo.



Na szczęście gruszek w tym roku będzie dużo, choć trzeba będzie przerwać zawiązki żeby bardziej rosło drzewo niż owoce. Jeszcze za młode.



Brzoskwiń będzie mało bo kwiaty poprzemarzały ale ku zaskoczeniu, mimo mocnego wycięcia krzewów, borówek parę będzie:



Warzywniaki ogarnięte i posiane:



No i przyjechały modrzewiowe "deseczki" i legary na podłogi  :smile: 





Ponad 6m długie  :smile:  olejowane olejowoskiem, solidne, tradycyjne dechy.

----------


## seler2

Rozpoczęliśmy prace na wjeździe, rustykalne krawęzniki na wejściu do werandy  :smile: 



Niestety nigdy nie jest na tyle dobrze żeby nie mogło być gorzej. Okazało się że podbudowa na wjeździe jest za wysoko i musimy całośc zdjąc, przegłębic o 20cm i położyć ponownie geowłókninę, kliniec i zagęścić całość:



Taka ciekawostka, gdy zaczynaliśmy budowę kupiliśmy sobie malutkie drzewko oliwkę które będzie sobie stało na tarasie latem a zimą w ogrodzie zimowym:



A ponieważ nie mieliśmy gdzie trzymać przez zimę to daliśmy mojej mamie-ogrodniczce na przechowanie, a to dostaliśmy po trzech latach z powrotem  :smile: 



Panowie od podłóg skończyli, dla nas efekt jest absolutnie zachwycający. Swoją drogą zastanawiałem się czemu to obecnie niepopularne rozwiązanie... taniej, cieplej, naturalnie...









Prawdziwa wiejska podłoga, jak u babci  :smile:  tylko nie umyta jeszcze

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Po prostu cudnie, na zewnątrz i wewnątrz. Podłoga cud miód malina. Czy to jakiś lokalny spec czy większy gracz? No i koszt w stosunku do popularniejszych rozwiązań bardziej opłacalny czy wychodzi na to samo (swoją drogą jeszcze nie drążyłam tematu i nawet nie wiem co to normalna cena  :smile: ). Ja też mam parę metrów parteru do ogarnięcia, a że chata w szczerym polu to parkiet może się okazać kłopotliwy w utrzymaniu (a kafli za żadne skarby nie chcę w salonie). No i taki rustykalny styl też bardzo lubię - tak, że może to byłby jakiś kierunek i dla mnie... A co do cisów to ostatnio było w Mai w ogrodzie, że nie lubią ciężkiej gleby i przy takowej konieczny drenaż - a skoro u Was bagno to może to było powodem chwilowego zastoju roślinek? Tegoroczna zima była raczej symboliczna w opady więc pomogła ale jak będą mokrzejsze lata to żywopłot może mieć pod górkę.

----------


## seler2

Podłoga to dzieło lokalnego stolarza, nie wiem czy fabrycznie jakaś firma oferuje 6,5m dechy na legary, większość przeznaczona do klejenia. Taniej wychodzi o jastrych no I m2 modrzewia, nawet zaolejowanego to ciągle dużo taniej niż m2 przyzwoitej warstwowej, ponadto dla samoroba dobra rzecz bo można samemu, zwłaszcza mniejsze pokoje. Ja niestety mam teraz ograniczone możliwości działania więc muszę troche zlecać.
Nam zależało na efekcie wiejskiej podłogi, takiej co to ryska czy przetarcie dodaje tylko uroku a nie przyprawia o ból głowy, żeby się pięknie starzała  :smile: 

Co do cisów to fakt, u nas glińsko masakryczne ale działka jest cała dookoła zdrenowana I od samego początku intensywnie mulczujemy, zrębkujemy I obornikujemy coby gleba dostała próchnicy i zrobiła się lżejsza. i poprawę widać już naprawdę znaczną. Zrębka rules!  :smile:

----------


## Jolka Bobek

U mnie podobne warunki glebowe, też czeka mnie walka. Na razie zgromadziłam kilka ramiaków drewnianych tzw. nadstawek do palet (odrzut z magazynu po dostawach wszelakich), które wykorzystam do zrobienia podwyższonych grządek. W rębak też mam zamiar zainwestować bo mam sporo zagajników i zakrzaczeń, które po wykarczowaniu w sam raz nadadzą się na zrębki. Podpatrzę też u Was sposób wykonania podjazdu tyle, że bez kostki - nie stać mnie :sad:  Ja chcę wykonczyć żwirem. A co do podłogi bo o to nie zapytałam - jak zgraliście jej poziom z innymi pomieszczeniami gdzie są np. kafle? I w jakim sensie jest oszczędność na jastrychu? Nie trzeba go lać tam gdzie dechy czy po prostu cieńsza warstwa? W każdym razie jeśli to lokalny stolarz to nie powinno być problemu, żeby znaleźć takowego na Mazurach. I przy OP to też bardzo fajna opcja bo nie będę się martwić czy mi się parkiet nie porozsycha czy poodpada. Póki jestem przed robieniem wylewek to mam jeszcze czas, żeby wszystko przemyśleć i zaplanować.

----------


## seler2

Pod dechami nie mamy podłogówki, jest ogrzewanie ściennne i grzejniki w malych pokojach.
Legary leżą na chudziaku który jest na - 0.2, nie ma jastrychu pod deskami tylko legary i wełna. 
Jastrych mamy tam gdzie ceramika i podłogówka. 

Grządki podniesione też mamy a w zeszłym sezonie mieliśmy grządki w kostkach słomy - super patent. 

Też chcieliśmy wjazd w kamyczku ale po przemyśleniu zrezygnowalismy, kostka granitowa wychodzi nam podobnie jak betonowa więc nie było co się zastanawiać  :smile:

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Dzięki za odpowiedź. Czyli niestety u mnie chyba obejdę się smakiem bo wszędzie podłogówka i relatywnie mało ścian na zabudowanie w nich ogrzewania (przynajmniej na parterze czyli tam gdzie chcę drewno). A jak to grządka w kostce słomy - po prostu bierzesz kostke wydrążasz środek i ładujesz tam ziemię? Jeszcze nigdy się z czymś takim nie spotkałam. U mnie niestety brak słomy za to dostępne bele lub kostki siana - ale one chyba się nie nadadzą zbyt "gnilne".

----------


## seler2

Siano też się nada  :smile:  to ma się kompostować i żadnej ziemi  :smile:  w necie jest mnóstwo tutoriali co i jak 

w skrócie:
http://objechacswiat.yum.pl/hodowani...a-w-australii/

u nas tak wyglądały ziemniaki i dynie po niecałym miesiącu od wsadzenia  :smile:

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Czego to ludzie nie wymyślą! Zaraz sobie obejrzę bo wygląda, że nie trzeba się wiele narobić aby zebrać a to mi bardzo pasuje :smile:

----------


## aiki

podlewasz z umiarem czy raczej bierzesz pod uwagę, że część przeleci?

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Facet na zdjęciu polewał dość obficie ale to Australia więc może kwestia klimatu...

----------


## seler2

Ja podpiąłem krótką lnię kroplującą i sobie sączyło.

----------


## seler2

Good news jest taki że na śliwce szczepienie również się ładnie przyjęło:



Bad news jest że zimna zośka przemroziła sporo młodych pędów w tym piękne przyrosty żywopłotu z cisu



Wnioski: nie chwal dnia przed zimną zośką...

zaczęliśmy działać w kotłowni, co nie jest banalne bo plątanina rur okrutna a jeszcze się uparłem że ma mi się zmieścić zlew gospodarczy:



robimy płytki korytarz-hol-kuchnia, to jest jakby jedna przestrzeń więc była duża obawa czy wszystko się zgra, naszczęście zgrało się doskonale:







Oczywiście coś źle wyliczyłem i trzeba dokupić dwie paczki....

Brukarz też zaczął działać, wpierw położyłem kable do sterowania bramą, domofon, zapasowy peszel na światłowód gdyby kiedyś taka technologia trafiła do naszej wsi i kabel do czujnika poziomu szamba. Zaczyna to wyglądać:

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Ale super Wam weszły 2 płytki na całą szerokość korytarza bez docinania - to tak przypadkiem czy zaplanowane?

----------


## seler2

Ale one są docięte  :smile:  tak po ok 1-1.5cm. Korytarz przed tynkiem miał 120cm.

----------


## Kamil_

Czujnik położenia szamba masz już jakoś w planie?

----------


## seler2

jeszcze się zastanawiam, ale na początek to pewnie będą tylko cztery sondy i w zależności od poziomu ich obwody będą się zamykać, w sumie "pusto", "3/4" i "dzwoń k..a po szambiarkę!!" wystarczą do komfortowej obsługi, ale może kiedyś zamontuję ultradźwiękowe co pozwoli na płynny monitoring i np logowanie  jak i kiedy się zapełnia. Zobaczymy, kabel czteroparowy obsłuży i takie i takie rozwiązanie.

----------


## seler2

Taka retrospekcja:

Nasz sad w czerwcu 2016r:



i W czerwcu 2019  :smile: 




żeby nie tylko wspomnień czar, płytki w korytarzach i kuchni już są, zostały docinki które wymagają cięcia wodą:







Powoli równiż układamy kamyczki:



A ostatnio zaopatrzyłem się u majfriendów z azji w taki palniczek do mojej spawarki  :smile: 



Tyle że nie mam czasu na spawanie, ale przyda się jak będę robił bramę i furtkę.

----------


## Kamil_

Uuuuu....
TIG piękna sprawa  :smile:

----------


## seler2

Ano  :smile:  mam szerokie plany co do wykorzystania tych 80m2 garażu  :smile:

----------


## sebus243

Drzewka fajnie rosną aż miło.
Jak się sprawuje zestaw do poziomowania płytek. Polecasz czy już samemu robisz bez pomocy ?

----------


## seler2

Taki system jes super, płytki są doskonale wyrównane. 
Ale tak czy inaczej kładzie płytkarz choć do systemu musiałem go namawiać  :smile:

----------


## seler2

Tig to super sprawa, ostatnio brat przyniósł taki nóż złamany:



Szkoda było wyrzucić więc go pospawałem



Przeszlifowałem i gotowe  :smile: 



Nawet udało się nie  rozhartować

----------


## seler2

Wziąłem się też za ostatni "budowlany" element w domu czyli zrobienie sufitu na antresoli.

Pomalowałem deski:





Mocowałem je od góry do belek antresoli



i przez całą sobotę ułożyłem ledwie połowę... :/




Ale odszczurzyłem też całą antresolę z syfu budowlanego i tymczasowych platform i wreszczcie mogłem zobaczyć jaki będzie widok z holu  :smile:

----------


## seler2

Zakończyliśmy też prace płytkarskie:

sypialnia z garderobą:



łazienka nasza, gotowa na wyposażanie:





Korytarz



Łazienka ogólna też gotowa:





Kibelek również




Przy okazji zaprojektowałem zabudowę do kibelka



Pralnio/spizarnia



Kuchnia i hol też skończone tylko zdjęć nie ma.
Wszsytkie łączniea podłóg bezprogowe.

Także teraz kolejny etap, drzwi do samodzielnego montażu zamówione, wybieramy listwy podłogowe, odbieramy osprzęt elektryczny i zamawiamy rozkroje na meble do kuchni, pralni i zabudowy kibelka. Wreszcie przyszedł taki przyjemny  etap "majsterkowania" zamiast ciężkiej orki na budowie  :smile:

----------


## coachu13

W czym to projektujesz ?

----------


## seler2

w sketchupie

----------


## Marek.M

> Potem przyszła pora na porządne zdrenowanie działki, 125mb drenu dookoła, 10m3 żwiru i 5m3 piachu. Na dzisiaj sprawuje się rewelacyjnie. O bagnie zapomnieliśmy. Problem jedyny że nie mamy naturalnego otpływu i przy przekroczeniu zdolności retencyjnych trzeba pompować w pole ale to pójdzei na automatyce docelowo.


Hej super domek. Chciałbym wrócić i zapytać o drenaż. Możesz więcej o nim napisać. Jak głęboko rury, jakie warstwy po kolei itp? Pytam, bo również mam wysoki poziom wód gruntowych, na szczęście blisko ma rów, więc mam gdzie się pozbyć nadmiaru wody. Jak masz więcej zdjęć z tego etapu, to też chętnie popatrzę.

----------


## seler2

Rów kopałem na 30-40cm szeroko, głębokość od 60cm do ponad 80 w najniższym punkcie po spadkach, ale na to przyszło jeszcze ponad 20cm ziemi nawiezionej.
Po wykopaniu układałem grubą geowłókninę szerokości 1,5m na całą długość odcinka między studzienkami narożnymi, sypałem 10cm żwiru, 5cm piasku na którym układałem rurę drenażową i wyrabiałem spadki ok 1%, zasypywałem żwirem zawijałem brzegi geowłókniny i przysypywałem 10cm piachu. Na to szedł grunt rodzimy. Najniżyszy punkt drenażu jest w najniższym punkcie działki, tam też jest założony jagodnik z krzakami borówki bo te lubią wilgoć.
Ostatnie lata są tak suche że nawet nie ma potrzeby wypompowywania drenażu, retencja jest wystarczająca na takie opady jak są.

Jak znajdę jakieś zdjęcia to wrzucę.

----------


## Marek.M

> Jak znajdę jakieś zdjęcia to wrzucę.


Dzięki za opis, czekam na zdjęcia.

----------


## seler2

tak wyglądał mniej więcej proces budowy drenażu:

----------


## seler2

A na budowie:

Sufit pod antresolą skończony



Przymiarka do wyłożenia blachą koło pieca



Widok z kuchni:



Montujemy osprzęty:



Chcąc potrenować spawanie aluminium zrobiłem sobie komplecik kątowników jako pomoc do montażu mebli





Oraz przyrząd/wzornik do kołkowania skrzyń meblowych:



Mamy dzikich lokatorów  :smile: 



A przed ich kolegami trzeba chronić borówki:

----------


## Marek.M

> tak wyglądał mniej więcej proces budowy drenażu:


Dzięki za zdjęcia, pozdrawiam i gratuluję budowy.

----------


## Laczak

Wspaniały i ciekawy dom. Właśnie przeczytałem dziennik. Macie w domu dużo ciekawych rozwiązań, a cała budowa zmierza do spójnej całości. Powodzenia w dalszych pracach.

----------


## seler2

Dzięki. Mamy nadzieję że uda się uzyskać efekt założony na początku projektowania, na razie wszystko zmierza we właściwą stronę.

----------


## seler2

Tegoroczne brzoskwinie obrodziły mimo przymrozków na wiosnę:



Pierwsze borówki w tym roku:



Za to jeżyn w bród:

----------


## seler2

W domu powoli spinamy kotłownię:



Dorobiliśmy się też płotu w miejsce siatki leśnej  :smile: 





Umeblowałem dziewczynom pokój jeden, mimo iż brak jeszcze drzwi i listew ale przynajmniej rodzinka będzie już spędzać łikendy na działce



Dziewczęta odwzajemniły się pysznym obiadkiem  :smile:  pierwszym w nowym domu

----------


## seler2

Przywiozłem formatki płyt na meble kuchni i pralni:



i zacząłem składanie szafek:

----------


## pepik8

Widzę, że mebelki robimy. Powiem ci od siebie, a zajmuję się tym zawodowo, że za solidnie to robisz. Nie warto tyle kołków, dolne szafki najwyżej 4 konfirmaty na stronę, górne po 3 i to już jest mur-beton. Jak postawisz i skręcisz szafki ze sobą, przykryjesz blatem to możesz po tym skakać. Kiedyś też się przejmowałem, ale to tylko strata czasu. Kołków też już praktycznie nie używam. Do widocznych boków używam lamelek na klej żeby dziur nie było i jeszcze kumple się śmieją, walną nalepkę na śrubę i gotowe. Do skręcania korpusów to stawiasz na stole dno i bok, przytrzymujesz ręką i od razu wiercisz, potem i tak ustawiasz względem siebie przy dokręcaniu konfirmata. Zrób sobie próby na odpadzie i migiem załapiesz. Wpuszczanie HDF-ki w dolnych szafkach to też wg mnie przesada, robię tak tylko w widocznych miejscach. . Pozdrawiam Złotą Rączkę.

----------


## aiki

samoroba nie zrozumiesz  :smile: 
My tak po prostu mamy.

----------


## pepik8

Rozumiem, sam będę pewnie murował na milimetry  :wink:

----------


## seler2

Dzięki za info  :smile:  
Kołkuję tylko boki widoczne, ta na zdjęciu to nadstawka z jedną ścianą widoczną, boki niewidoczne idą na 4 konfirmaty.
HDF też wpuszczam tylko tam gdzie szafka dochodzi do ściany i krawędź jest widoczna.
Co do składania, to raczej zostanę przytej metodzie co robię, mi się nie spieszy i lubię sobie co do milimetra złożyć przed trasowaniem czy skręcaniem.

Wolę robić dwa razy dłużej niż jeździć po formatki jak coś spieprzę  :smile:

----------


## Regius

@seler2, jak będziesz wykańczał u siebie cokół?

----------


## seler2

Cokół domu z płytki ciętej  takiej cegły jak elewacja garażu

----------


## seler2

W pralni zaplanowaliśmy taką zabudowę:



Skrzynie z wióra, fronty z woskowanej sklejki.

Skrzynie już stoją:



Formatki sklejki w zamówieniu.

Udało się oświetlenie w łazience zrobić:


Idzie powoli ale do przodu.

----------


## walec7_7

Kurczę jak tak obserwuję Twój temat i patrzę na postępy z fotorelacją zastanawiam się gdzie Ty znajdujesz tyle czasu i zapału do pracy? Wszystko wygląda genialnie i profesjonalnie. Gratulacje!

----------


## seler2

Mały update, zabudowa pralni dostała fronty ze sklejki, zgodnie z projektem:



Musimy tylko zawoskować lub zaolejować, byłby już komplet aleni niestety firma kurierska potłukła zlew który ma być w blacie no i nad uchwytami jeszcze myślimy.

Za to skrzynie meblowe w kuchni ruszyliśmy z kopyta:



Bystre oko pewnie zauważy że formatki są bez obrzeży. Wynika to stąd że na modłę amerkańską (lub skandynawską) będziemy robić tzw "face frame" co przyprawia mnie o ból głowy ze względu na trudności wykonawcze i montażowe... Ale damy radę. Tylko fronty zlecimy do wykonania bo za dużo by zeszło z taką zabawą, będą lite, ramiakowo-płycinowe lakierowane w  bieli. No i nie zdecydowaliśmy jeszcze jaki blat a juz najwyższa pora...

----------


## pepik8

Na blat wypadało by dać czarny granit :cool:

----------


## seler2

Nie ten budżet  :smile:  jakieś drewno tylko jakie i jak wybarwione, oto pytanie.

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Klejonka dębowa na sztorc barwnik i olej

----------


## seler2

Jak człowiek wyszedł z poważnych robót i już się tylko bawi w majsterkowanie to zaczyna z nudów myśleć i wymyślać głupoty.

Uwaga będzei coś dla pompiarzy cieplnych!

Wstęp:
Żródłem ciepła w domu jest bufor 2150L. Który może być zagrzany różnymi metodami.
Plan ogrzewania był banalnie prosty, latem wodę grzeją kolektory słoneczne a zimą dolniakiem na drewno. Koniczność rąbania i palenia to dla mnie rozrywka a nie uciążliwość więc to odłóżmy na bok. Dogrzewanie awaryjne lub w sytuacji gdy nas nie ma grzałką elektrycznę sterowaną również zdalnie.
Czyli pięknie. I tak jest teraz to wykonane tylko brak jeszcze solarów i nieodpalona kotłownia.

Rozwinięcie:
Ostatnio, na fali różnych programów i benefitów ekologicznych zacząłem zastanawiać się nad dużą instalacją fotowoltaiczną tak minimum 7kW ale wyspowo-hybrydową żeby jak najwięcej odzyskać na własne potrzeby i mieć prąd w przypadku braku dostawy. Wiem że drogo i w ogóle po co i akumulatory - ale zostawmy to, ponoć się da i na razie taka fantazja niech się snuje.
I na bazie tej fantazji naszło mnie że może warto by dołożyć parę kW i dać pompę powietrze-woda do grzania cwu zamiast kolektorów i do ogrzewania podłóg w okresach jesienno wiosennych czy łagodnych zim? Oczywiście inwestycja nieracjonalana z punktu widzenia ekonomicznego po stopa zwrotu takiej kombinacji to z 30lat.
Chyba żę.
No i właśnie, jeśli dałoby się czy to dyi czy w jakiś inny sposób pozyskać taką pompę tanio lub bardzo tanio, to urządzenie może być najprostsze z możliwych, włącz/wyłącz, żadnego sterowania bo wszystko idzie w olbrzymi bufor ciepła, to może by miało sens?

Zakończenie:
Więc temat się sprowadza do rachunku: co będzie tańsze: najtańsza i najprostsza pompa plus panele do jej zasilenia (jaka moc?) czy grzałka elektryczna 6kW którą mam i dodatkowe 3kW paneli do jej obsłużenia?
Nie mam kompletnie wiedzy w pompach bo mnie to nie zajmowało i nie wiem czy jest sens żebym się doktoryzował więc proszę o pomoc liczne grono tych którzy temat pomp przerabiali  :smile: 

Edit: jednostki  :roll eyes:

----------


## pepik8

Może to Cię zainteresuje:
https://klimatyzacjakatowice.pl/2018...klimatyzatora/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q93UpyUbii4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=Yy7wpviGgeg

----------


## seler2

Grzejniki u mnie są niskotempoeraturowe, tzn przewymiarowane 2x w stosunku do standardu, więc z PC aż tak bardzo się nie gryzie.
Kotłownię mam tak pomyślaną że jak znudzi mi się rąbanie drewna to dołozenie PC powietrznej zajmie jeden-dwa dni, w najgorsze mrozy mogę wrzucić trochę dębinki.
PV myślę że pójdę max jaki można obecnie żeby odkupować po 80% czyli chyba 10kWp powyżej już ten zwrot jest chyba 70% tyle że zainwestuję od razu w inwerter hybrydowy żeby móc w przyszłości dołożyć akumulatory, na wypadek gdyby władzuchna zdecydowała że prąd można będzie odkupić np za 50%...

Gleba u nas to wyjałowiona glina była, nic na tym nie rosło, intensywna produkcja kompostu, kilka przyczep obornika końskiego, kilkadziesiąt m3 zrębki i nawożenie biohumusem, powoli pozwala przerobić tą glebę na bardziej użyteczną dla roślinności  :smile:  Za to glina ma tą zaletę że lepiej trzyma ilgoć niż piasek więc nawet w takie susze , rośliny o większym systemie korzeniowym dają sobie radę.

----------


## seler2

lato w pełni, mała grusza obdarowała nas całkiem sporymi owocami:



Powoli kończymy prace nad wjazdem:



i przygotowujemy sie pod ścieżki z tyłu domu



Przyjechały drzwi:



Więc zamontowałem jedne na próbę żeby zobaczyć jak wyjdzie:





Kwestia gustu rzecz jasna ale nam do naszej wiejskiej chaty pasuje

Korpusy meblowe w kuchni już poskładane:





Ponieważ słupki do samego sufitu miałem problem z rozwiązaniem wentylacji lodówki:



Zabudowałem w końcu taką ala skrzynkę/kanał wentylacyjny:



I daliśmy kratkę całkiem fajną:



Identyczną z wyciągową na kominie:





Przyłącze szufelki automatyczznej:



Teraz trzeba zwymiarować i zamówić fronty, wybrać blat, wykonać ramkę czołową, zamówić i zamontować szuflady i cargo, szafkę na wino, zamontować agd, pomalowac widoczne boki w kolor frontów,wyłożyć płytki nad blatem, zamontowac wywiew, półkę, kinkiety, światło górne i już kuchnia gotowa...  :eek:

----------


## Slyder

gdzie kupowałeś drzwi i w jakiej kwocie ?

----------


## seler2

kris-drzwi.pl

----------


## patrick99

a nie będzie lepiej puścić w tej "skrzynce" rurę jeszcze od wentylacji? czy jest to zrobione a nie widać?  :smile:

----------


## seler2

Nie lepiej bo najbliższy pion jest 4m dalej no i po co podpinać lodówkę pod pion wentylacji?

----------


## micbarpia

Seler a ty wm czy grawitacyjna bo juz nie pamietam I nie chce mi ssie szukac? Druga.sprawa: drzwi idealne,takie wlasnie planuje montowac w przyszlosci, takze gratuluje wyboru I dzieki za linka przy okazji postu wyzej

----------


## chilli banana

przyłączam się - drzwi mega, jakby kogoś interesowała poglądowa cena, to odsyłam do allegro na profil użytkownika, bo na stronie zdaje się nie ma cennika  :wink: 
kratki też super się prezentują  :yes:

----------


## Regius

Jaką grubość styropianu na elewacji zastosowałeś (nie umiałem znaleźć tej informacji w Twoim dzienniku - być może przegapiłem)?

----------


## seler2

U mnie poszło 15cm goldfasady a na nieogrzewany garaż 10cm

----------


## seler2

> Seler a ty wm czy grawitacyjna bo juz nie pamietam I nie chce mi ssie szukac? Druga.sprawa: drzwi idealne,takie wlasnie planuje montowac w przyszlosci, takze gratuluje wyboru I dzieki za linka przy okazji postu wyzej


U mnie grawitacja wspomagana ewentualnie czterema wentylatorami w pralni, wc i dwóch łazienkach, sterowanymi centralnie. 
Nawiewy mam poprzez anemostaty z poborem ze strychu jeden w pralni drugi w garderobie. 
Wywiew w kominie. 
Przy czym jeśli kiedyś przyjdzie mi do głowy zrobić wm to da się  :smile:  ale nie widzę potrzeby na razie.

----------


## seler2

> przyłączam się - drzwi mega, jakby kogoś interesowała poglądowa cena, to odsyłam do allegro na profil użytkownika, bo na stronie zdaje się nie ma cennika 
> kratki też super się prezentują



Z drzwi jesteśmy zadowoleni, solidne, ciężkie, w pełni drewniane. Futryny również grube, drewniane z klejonki, zero szans że pianka wygnie.

----------


## chilli banana

> Z drzwi jesteśmy zadowoleni, solidne, ciężkie, w pełni drewniane. Futryny również grube, drewniane z klejonki, zero szans że pianka wygnie.


dziękuję za opinię  :smile:  a macie dębowe czy sosnowe?

----------


## seler2

Sosnowe.

----------


## coachu13

Jaką masz kostkę ?

----------


## seler2

Granit

----------


## seler2

Idzie wolniej niż by się chciało ale do przodu.

Po złożeniu i skręceniu skrzyń meblowych w kuchni, wprowadziłem rzeczywiste wymiary do modelu żeby zwymiarować fronty. Tak to ostatecznie będzie wyglądać:



Rysunki frontów przesłałem do pana Stolarza który równiez robi nam fixy do przeszklenia werandy, na październik powinno być.
Blat do kuchni będzie z orzecha włoskiego i szukamy teraz intensywnie tarcicy orzecha w rozsądnej cenie żeby się nadał na zrobienie klejonego blatu.

Dzieje się też w części technicznej  :smile: 

Przymierzam się do odpalenia kotłowni. Żeby się to wydarzyło, najpierw musiałem zamienić to:



W to:



co pozwoliło załączyć grzałkę na testy:



i tadam!



Bufor się ładuje! Ładne uwarstwienie temperatury w buforze i juz przy takiej temperaturze bufora woda w kranie jest ciepła co oznacza że 20mb wężownicy cwu spełnia swoje zadanie wyśmienicie a tego się obawiałem

wykonane zasilanie i opomiarowanie pomp, bufora i pieca, piec wpięty do komina, zimny rozruch z wynikiem pozytywnym:



Za tydzień napełniamy obwody grzejne i jak wszystko pójdzie ok, spróbujemy napalić w piecu i sprawdzimy jak się ma teoria do praktyki i czy aby na pewno w sposób właściwy zrozumieliśmy zasadę podłączenia pieca i obwodów grzewczych do bufora i czy to poprawnie wykonaliśmy  :smile: 

W międzyczasie pralnia dostała zlew i kran



A łazienka kibelek i spłuczkę  :smile: 



Na marginesie, warto polować na okazję, muszlę villeroy&boch kupiliśmy za siedemset złotych  :smile:  przecenioną z 2,5tys oczywiście kompletną nie uszkodzoną - ot promocja  :smile: 

W kolejnym międzyczasie montujemy kolejne drzwi, to nie uniknęliśmy błędów, nie wiem czemu ale w ścianach gk zrobiłem otwory drzwiowe na 2.1m zamiast 2.05 a w ścianach murowanych murarze zrobili jak należy więc musiałem obniżać nadproża co trochę opóźni prace z drzwiami. Drugi "fakap" to drzwi do pokojów zamówiłem prawe zamiast lewe, mimo iż milion razy się upewniałem - jakieś zaćmienie umysłu, efektem czego jest to że drzwi do pokojów otwierają się na korytarz. Estetycznie to nawet i dobrze bo tak samo się otwierają drzwi łazienki i wc ale z praktycznego punku widzenia to trochę słabo



Jesień dzie na ogrodzie kwitną hortensje  :smile: 



Na szczęście trochę popadało i trawnik odżył





Jeszcze tyle tematów do ogarnięcia czasami wydaje się że to już tuż tuż właściwie to można się wprowadzać a czasami to się człowiekowi słabo robi jak sobie sprawdzi listę tematów do ogarnięcia  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Przeprowadzaj się jak wszystko skończysz. Po przeprowadzce już nie skończysz tak szybko.

----------


## seler2

Oczywiście chcemy zrobic ile się da ale na pewno na poprzeprowadzce zostawimy umeblowanie sypialni, drugiej łazienki, podłogi na antresoli, schodów na antresoli i balustrad, ogrod zimowy, taras, drewutnia, okiennice, grillo-wędzarnię, szklarnię, przebudowac taras i oczywiście umeblować i wyposażyć garaż  :smile: 

Także sporo przed nami a od biedy dałoby się już zamieszkać ale chcemy jeszcze skończyć meble w kuchni, listwy podłogowe, wszystkie drzwi i bramę z furtką.
Kotłownia już odpalona więc cwu i grzanie jest.

Robiąc ostatnio jakieś porządki w papierach trafiłem na szkic koncepcyjny architekta, chyba oprawimy w ramkę i sobie gdzieś powiesimy  :smile: 



kolejne drzwi zamontowane i łazienka w trakcie doposażania





układy mieszające w kotłowni działają:



Ale lesson learnt jest taki że lepiej brać gotowe grupu pompowo mieszające, trochę drożej ale mniej pierdzielenia przy montażu, zajmują mniej miejsca i zwykle mają dedykowane ocieplane obudowy.

Przymiarka zakupionych listew podłogowych



kostka na wjeździe zakończona



Oraz stopień przed werandą



Dowieźć ziemi w rabaty i można będzie sadzić na wiosnę  :smile: 

Bufor elegancko się uwarstwia, pół godziny palenia i ciepła woda w kranie.




a tak się pali drewno w mpm-ie: https://photos.app.goo.gl/iAtnsqWc4koNkBq49

Zostało docieplić bufor i można uruchamiać już na stałe.

----------


## seler2

Słupy z ziemią/wodą nie mają styczności a lesson oczywiście  :wink:

----------


## seler2

Słupy stoją na kotwach, stykają się tylko z kostką i trochę z podsypką z mączki i cementu.
Podcień jest na tyle głęboki że wody nie ma tam nigdy.

----------


## seler2

Kotwa nie jest kieszeniowa tylko z plaskownikami, weranda jest cofnieta między dwoma budynkami a dodatkowo slupy są cofnieteod okapu.
A koniec końców te słupy niczego nie niosą i ich ewentualna wymiana to parę godzin roboty. 
Slupy są zaipregnowane, stoją w suchym, na kotwach, za mojego życia raczej nie zgniją.

----------


## seler2

Mały update z pola walki, aczkolwiek idzie jak krew z nosa...

Zabudowuję PIR-em bufor a puste przestrzenie zasypuję perlitem:





Zostało zamknąć od góry i docelowo obudować jeszcze jakiąś cienką sklejką.
Pierwsze palenie w MPM-ie za nami ale chyba trochę zejdzie zanim się z tym piecem dogadam... :/

Przymiarka blachy przy piecu w salonie:



Jak przyciemnić tą blachę żeby zachować naturalną powierzchnię stali ale żeby była odrobine ciemniejsza?

Przełożyliśmy drewno na zimę pod zadaszenie:



Docelowo planujemy jakąś estetyczną drewutnię a w tym miejscu będzie grilowędzarnia

Trwają prace z chodnikami z tyłu domu



I odbyła się też pierwsza rodzinna impreza   :smile: 



W sumie jak w polskim filmie - nie dzieje się nic...

----------


## seler2

Prawie skończyłem w kotłowni.

Doszedłem do jakiego takiego ładu z moim mpm.  Układanie poziome, brak zawirowywaczy i i rozpalanie tuż przy dyszy bardzo pomogło.

Tak to pracuje tuż po rozpaleniu

https://youtu.be/3RgpLCdHnNc

Niestety cztery pełne załadunki nie nabiły bufora do pełna



Obstawiam że z powodu uruchomionej poraz pierwszy instalacji podłogowej, ściennej i grzejników, pewnie zanim się to wszystko wygrzeje to trochę drewna trzeba będzie spalić.

Tak wygląda mój bufor bo zabudowie do końca, jeszcze tylko wykończenie może sklejką albo osb:



Trochę się podstresowałem bo na końcu palenia temperatura skoczyła do setki:



Czym się przed tym bronić? Konieczny miarkownik?

Taką mam wilgotność drewna:




Zostało założyć czasówkę do grzałki żeby na nocnej taryfie dogrzewała gdy palacza nie ma w domu  :smile:  założyć kable grzejne na przyłączu wody w garażu i na rurze wzniosowej naczynia wyrównawczego, drzwi kotłowni i zetka i można będzie wrócić do składania mebli w kuchni bo niedługo dojadą fronty i blat i trzeba to będzie finalizować  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Nie widać zdjęć.

----------


## _arek_

Potwierdzam..... ciemność widzę ciemność  :wink:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Ciekawe, u mnie wszystko widać  :big tongue:

----------


## seler2

Nie jestem informatykiem ale powiem "dziwne u mnie działa"  :smile:

----------


## Marek.M

> Nie jestem informatykiem ale powiem "dziwne u mnie działa"


Coś musiało Ci się w uprawnieniach w google zmienić, bo zdjęć nie widać, tych z ostatniego postu (wcześniejsze są). Przy zalogowaniu miałem zakazy wjazdu, po wylogowaniu w ogóle nic nie ma.

----------


## seler2

A teraz widać?

----------


## Slawskip

teraz widać.

----------


## seler2

Coś mi się naprawiło przy piecu. Do tej pory pompa obiegu pieca która jednocześnie jest zabezpieczeniem termicznym przeciw roszeniu w połączeniu z zaworem 3d, chodziła dość głośno i jakby pulsacyjnie, co wydawało mi się dziwne szczególnie że na obiegach grzewczych te pompy były bezszelestne, dodatkowo temp na piecu szybko rosła i cały czas była w okolicach 80st a nawet dobiła do 100 co powodowało że na górze bufora było 85st a na samym dole 20 co było średnio korzystne.
A w tą sobotę coś się nagle odetkało, pompa zaczęła pracować równo, bezszelestnie i nagle bufor zaczął wygrzewać się dość równomiernie w całej objętości a na piecu nie przekraczało 75st mimo ostrego palenie na pełnym cugu.



Obstawiam że jakiś paproch przytkał zawór 3d bo niestety nie dałem tam filtra przed zaworem tylko dawałem przed pompami. Ale teraz już chyba będzie dobrze...

Dołożyłem sterowanie zegarowe grzałką 6kw by w taniej taryfie dobijać bufor gdy nas nie  ma tak by już podłogówka chodziła non stop.



Fajny patent że programator ma NFC i programować go można apką z telefona  :smile: 

Zakupiłem sobie cyklon do odkurzacza i testowo podłączyłem do jakiegoś wiadra - działa rewelka, wreszcie skończyło się upierdliwe trzepanie worków:



Docelowo taki zestaw tylko ulepszony i doprowadzony do porządku będzie robił za jednostkę centralną centralnego odkurzacza  :smile: 

Na urodziny dostałem wózek do spawarki, w tej cenie absolutnie fantastyczna jakość, gruba blacha, wszystko skręcane na nitonakrętki, porządnie pomalowane przy tej cenie nie opłaca się nawet samemu tego robić mimo że miałem taki plan:



Z niewielkim dwumiesięcznym poślizgiem  :wink:   przyszedł czas by wziąć się za najtrudniejszą część budowy naszych mebli kuchennych czyli ramki czołowej tzw "face frame" która u nas zastąpi standardowe obrzeża płyt korpusów i nada kuchni trochę amerykańsko-skandynawski sznyt, a przynajmniej takie jest założenie.

W tym celu zamówiliśmy u znajomego stolarza sporo listew jesionowych:



Ponieważ zdecydowałem się na technikę klejenia na kołki fi 10 ięc cięcie listew musi być absolutnie perfekt, więc tak wygląda stanowisko do cięcia:



a taki rezultat:



Sprzęty do zabudowy już na swoich miejscach:



I pierwsza przymiarka docinania i pasowania ramki:

 

wychodzi to całkiem nieźle więc myślę że z klejeniem ramek pójdzie w miarę gładko, gorzej będzie z lakierowaniem w kolorze frontów ale tym na razie staram się nie zawracać sobie głowy

Jako że ogarnęliśmy juz chyba wszystkie brudne prace przyszedł czas na końcowe olejowanie podłogi:



Jesteśmy mega zadowoleni z efektu a biorąc pod uwagę że całość z izolacją, legarami, robocizną i dechami kosztowała nas 210zł/m2 to myślę że za taką podłogę to niewygórowana cena  :smile:

----------


## _vviktor_

Pięknie się to prezentuje.

Pod ten piec/kominek robiliście specjalny fundament? 
Czy taki piecyk ma mozliwosc pobierania powietrza do spalania z zewnatrz (specjalna rura) ?

----------


## seler2

Piec ma fundament a pod podłogą idą dwa kanały i wychodzą przez ścianę oddzielnie do powietrza pierwotnego i wtórnego.

----------


## _arek_

Potwierdzam pikna robota, salon wyglada pierwsza klasa... Podłoga, sufity, piec wszystko wspolnie robi meeeega robote  :jaw drop:

----------


## coachu13

Ile za ten wózek pod spawarkę i gdzie kupiony ?

----------


## seler2

za trzy stówki w elektronarzedzia.pl

----------


## the_anonim

Hej 
super się czyta ten dziennik lubię tu zaglądać dużo fajnych rzeczy około budowlanych cyklon super sprawa sam się muszę nad czymś takim pochylić ale ja tu nie z tym tematem. Powiedz mi jakie masz urządzenie do robienia "zrębek" jakiś wielki kombajn czy taki zwykły marketowy bo trudno mi uwierzyć że te tanie są w stanie przemielić gałęzie o średnicy 40mm jak pisze na pudle.

Pozdro
Ps. lubię patrzeć na tego twojego kuzniecewa raz że ładny a dwa musiał kosztować majątek.

----------


## seler2

Hej,
Zrębki kupuję głównie bo idą w ilościach liczonych w m3 aczkolwiek mam oczywiście maszynę do zrebkowania gałęzi z sadu kupiona używka z "raichu" prosta ale porzadna, stalowa waży chyba z 50kg ale 3cm gałąź schrupie i nawet nie zwolni.
Znalazłem we Wrocławiu pana który właśnie starymi niemieckimi rębakami handluje. 

Kuzniecow kosztowało mnie tyle co średniej klasy kominek, wiec jest to majątek ale nie taki wielki  :smile:

----------


## seler2

W skrócie:

Kombinuję uproszczony monitoring zdalny temperatur w kotłowni za pomocą rpi i domoticza



Przyszły blaty do kuchni, dębowa klejonka obłogowana 4mm dębem:



Teraz to uciąć pod skosem na wymiar i nie zepsuć to chyba będzie jakiś cud...

Klejenie i trasowanie ramek frontowych mebli kuchennych:







Na razie idzie nieźle, jestem dobrej myśli.

Taki rezultat dotychczasowych klejonek:



A z tego kawałka będę musiał wyciąć trzy deseczki i zrobić z nich klejonkę i dokleić do blatu kuchennego jako wpuszczenie w parapet pod oknem w kuchni:



Niestety nie mam grubościówki więc uzyskanie idealnej płaskości strugami  będzie pewnym wyzwaniem.

Trwają prace nad chodniczkami z tyłu domu:



Ponieważ jesteśmy w permanentnym niedoczasie  trzeba przyjeżdżać na budowę jak najwcześniej co czasami odwdzięcza się takimi widokami o świcie:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Zazdroszczę widoków.

----------


## _arek_

Te blaty dębowe kupowałeś gdzieś w internetach ??

----------


## seler2

Nie, we wrocławskim drewmiś-u ale też nie z półki tylko były robione na zamówienie.

----------


## seler2

Mamy internet  :smile: 



Prace nad ramkami do kochni, dopasowywanie do krzywizn ścian( tak tak nawet u samoroba ściany mają po 2-3mm odchyłki  :smile: ) :







Ramki mają nawet po 2,5m wysokości i skomplikowany kształt więc klejenie w warunkach domowych to niezła ekwilibrystyka:





I wymaga donarzędziowienia:





Ale rezultat co najmniej zadowalający:





A przynajmniej zgodny z zaożeniami  :smile: 
Zostało przeszlifować, zdecydować się na sposób mocowania, pomalować w kolor frontów i zamocować

Próbki olejowania blatu na "lewej stronie:





Skończony chodnik z tyłu domu:





I zaczęte rolki z kostki granitowej oddzielające rabaty i sad od trawnika:




Listopad a kwitną bzy... tego jeszcze nie grali:



Ale po pierwszych przymrozkach oliwka trafiła już do domu, w przyszłości będzie to ogród zimowy ale to następny sezon dopiero...



Drzwi już prawie w komplecie została jedna sztuka do zamontowania:



No i udało mi się uruchomić domoticza więc mam zdalny podgląd sytuacji w kotłowni, teraz przydałoby się móc zdalnie coś sobie posterować, ale to kiedy indziej, jak już zamieszkamy.

----------


## seler2

Meblarstwa ciąg dalszy.
Ponieważ blat kuchenny wchodzi w parapet okna trzeba było zrobić doklejkę-paraapet do blatu.

W pierwszej kolejności porozcinać kłodę z tartaku:



Potem klejenie i struganie:



Doklejenie parapetu do blatu:



I wyszło idealnie:



Odcień dębiny z tartaku jest troszkę inny jak dębu na blacie ale to nie szkodzi, po pierwsze olejowanie trochę wyrówna a po drugie niech to się odróżnia, będzie widać że to nasze własne iże to nie jest nasze ostatnie słowo!  :wink: 

Potem było docinanie blatów, stresior bo jakby coś się omskło... ale wyszło super:





Jeszcze tylko wyciąć pod zlew ale to Dział Zakupów musi się zdecydować który  :wink:  i można będzie olejować skręcać i montować.
Szuflady i cargo już zamówione, więc z meblami powoli do przodu.

W międzyczasie udało mi się uzbroić wózek w spawarkę i wreszcie mam większą swobodę z jazdą spawarką po garażu  :smile: 



Co będzie kluczowe przy spawaniu bramy a brama musi być.

Udało się założyć część oświetlenia w dużym pokoju:



Ale musimy zmienić żarówki na słabsze bo to ma być tylko takie delikatne podświetlenie.

Pierwsze pranie  :smile: 



I udało się wyrwać zaprzyjaźnioną ekipę i w sobotę obłożyli część cokołu wokół domu płytką ceglaną:





Trwają prace nad rolkami rabat






 także na wiosnę będzie co robić w ogrodzie... chyba z "pińcet" roślin do posadzenia:



Wspomogliśmy się Panią Projektant bo sami już nie dalibyśmy rady wymyślić i dobrać roślin. Dobrze że w istniejących nasadzeniach nie namieszane za bardzo  :smile:

----------


## _arek_

Super Ci to wszystko idzie gratuluje wytrwałości w działaniu, ale widać że sprawia Ci to mimo wszystko też sporo frajdy   :smile: 

U nas tez mnóstwo pracy, dużo tematów rozpoczętych i nawet nie ma kiedy dziennika uaktualnić  :sad: 

Akurat poszukuje drzwi pomiędzy garaż dom. Widzę, że  Ty chyba masz coś w miarę,  bo wydają się wyglądać jakoś lepiej niż castoramy i lerojemerleny ? Pamiętasz co to i gdzie kupione ?

----------


## Doli.

Cześć, *@jak_to_mozliwe* podesłał mi Twój dziennik. Piękny dom i otoczenie. Jakbym chciałam wszystko nachwalić, to by dnia nie wystarczyło. Interesuje mnie natomiast czy znasz gdzieś w okolicy południowego lub wschodniego Wrocławia firmę, która potrafi dociąć płyty drewniane lub sklejkę wg projektu z bardzo dużą dokładnością? A drugie pytanie jest o ogród. Kto wam robił projekt? Jesteście zadowoleni? Sami przymierzamy się do projektu i szukamy sprawdzonych kontaktów. Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Bertha

Ładne postępy.  Brawo!!!
Czepię  się tylko belek dachowych widocznych niżej podbitki. Będziesz miał "objaskółkowaną" lub "obgołębiowaną"  elewację.  Nawet wróblówki nie pomagają. Widze to u sąsiada, bezskutecznie  walczy od kilku lat, od czasu zrobienia nowej elewacji (jaskółka nie potrzebuje belki) .   Niekiedy wyręcza go kuna.  Po narożniku gładkiej elewacji potrafi wejść pod IIp. prosto po danie do stołówki.
Chociaż jeśli otwarta przestrzeń (łąki , pola) to raczej jaskółki.

----------


## seler2

Hej, drzwi do garażu zrobiłem sam  :smile:  jest gdzieś na początku o tym, wyszło solidniej i taniej niż z marketu i póki co nie widać śladu zużycia. Tylko w klamki muszę lepsze zainwestować bo te co ma to marketowa tandeta.
@Doli rbrcarpenter polecam z czystym sumieniem, z projektu ogrodu jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni, od razu byl zrobiony projekt wjazdu i ścieżek ale Pani Projektantka rzuca tą robotę i wzięła się za prowadzenie pensjonatu na Helu  :smile:

----------


## _arek_

Chodziło mnie o te metalowe wrota które są w tle na zdjęciu z twoim magicznym wózkiem spawacza  :big grin:

----------


## seler2

A o te  :smile:  ale one są miedzy garażem a kotłownią, to są drzwi marketowe ale ppoż EI30 dzięki czemu mają grubszą blachę, wypełnienie wełną i mocniejszy zawias a cena mniej niż sześć stów więc bez dramatu.

----------


## seler2

@Bertha - ale to jest wieś, jaskółki muszą być  :smile:  i już są zresztą nad werandą. Niech sobie są, taka mała zemsta na komarach  :wink:

----------


## _arek_

Tak sobie właśnie pomyślałem czy to nie czasem PPOŻ - no nic dzięki w takim razie  :big grin:

----------


## _arek_

Siemanko mam pytanko  :smile: 

Już kiedyś pytałem o twój agregacik do malowania. Zastanawiam sie nad zakupem, akurat mają go w Leroju za 9 stówek. Malowałeś nim u siebie wszystkie ściany i sufity? Jesteś zadowolony z jakości natrysku i ogólnie użytkowania?
Jakich farb używałeś, czy gęste farby trzeba np trochę rozrzedzać przed użyciem? 
Co z malowaniem górnych części ścian, daje radę z podłogi czy już trzeba na coś się wspinać?

----------


## seler2

Hej, zadowolony mega, gruntowalem i malowalem 300mw ścian, 100 sufitow i 100 skosow. Nie wyobrażam sobie tej roboty bez tego cudaka.
Malowałem latexami, rozcienczalem ok 10proc.
Pro tip przykryć wklad filtra recznikiem papierowym inaczej szybko zakleja się pyłem z farby. 
Kumpel tez kupil i zadowolony bo kupę metrów miał. 
Wszystko maluje sie z podłogi nie trzeba drabin.

----------


## _arek_

Dzięki  za info zamówiłem.  Kupiłem jednak wersję 955 ma dłuższy przewód od 950 bo aż 8.5m reszta praktycznie taka sama.

Mam jeszcze pytanie o technikę malowania, czy metodą prób i błędów doszedłeś do jakiegoś "level master"  :big lol:  

Czy obojętnie jak będę machał to i tak będzie OK , czy jednak trzeba trochę wprawy.  Widziałem, że na filmiku promującym pan/pani zawsze trzymają cały czas lance prostopadle do  ściany, ale wtedy trzeba sobie z nią kucać żeby malować na dole, no i dojechać tak do górnej części ściany raczej nie ma szans bo trzeba na coś włazić... Jak to wygląda z twjej perspektywy użytkownika,  można stać przy ścianie i malować z góry  na dół - wtedy  dysze jednak  mamy zawsze pod jakimś kątem w stosunku do malowanej powierzchni....

----------


## seler2

Ja nie kucałem ani na nic nie właziłem  :smile:  najważniejsze to dobrać siłę nadmuchu do gęstości farby i tempa pracy, no i dobra maska i czapka oraz oklejenie okien. 
Do wprawy dojdziesz na gruntowaniu, więc przy farbie będzie perfekt, najważniejsze to zacieków nie porobić reszta sama wyjdzie.

----------


## seler2

Postępy nieimponujące ale zawsze:

Przyszli szufladowie i inne okucia do mebli



Nasi sąsiedzi żurawie z młodym  :smile:  niestety brak teleobiektywu pod ręką...



Kołkowanie oskrzyń pod ramkę



I ramka wisi bez pomocy



Wodomierz w garażu dociepliłem, jeszcze tylko front z płyty dorobię



Obrzeża wokół rabat zakończone







Tym samym zakończyliśmy prace brukarskie i ogród gotowy do nasadzeń.

Montaż złączy blatów



Ramki poszlifowane



Tymczasowa lakiernia



Podkładowanie w toku



I ramki w podkładzie





Zaczęliśmy też wyposażać garderobę

----------


## the_anonim

*seler2* dom masz super i otoczenie  też, ale ja jako samorób zazdroszczę Ci warsztatu. Ehhh co ja bym dał za taką powierzchnię :sick: 

Ps. zrób więcej wpisów odnośnie mebli DIY (zestaw sprzętów i spostrzeżenia) bo niedługo wchodzę w ten temat.

Pozdro

----------


## uciu

Ja tez zazdrosze  :Smile: 
Chałupa i warsztat jak na Discovery w programach pokazujących domy na Alasce  :Smile: 
I ta elewacja z cegły - BAJKA

----------


## seler2

> *seler2* dom masz super i otoczenie  też, ale ja jako samorób zazdroszczę Ci warsztatu. Ehhh co ja bym dał za taką powierzchnię
> Pozdro


Pewnie dałbyś tyle samo co ja  :wink: 
Ja mam tzw synndrom niespokojnych rąk stąd garażowarsztat słusznej wielkości od oczątku projektowania był uwzględniony. Wystarczy popatrzeć po sąsiadach jak wyglądają tzw garaże dwumiejscowe po paru latach zamieszkania by szybko dojść do wniosku że jeśli chce się używać garażu do czegoś więcej niż przechowywania pudeł, kosiarki i rowerków to trzeba go powiększyć trzykrotnie  :smile: 

Co do mebli to w mojej ocenie jest to element na którym samorób może zaoszczędzić znacznie więcej niż na samodzielnym murowaniu chociażby. Meble samorobione to koszt 30-50% mebla kupionego czy robionego na wymiar a i robota przyjemna. Dla przykładu zestaw do pralni który zrobiłem wyszedł mi niecałe 900zł na gotowo a podobny z niebieskożółtego sklepu ponad 2tys i nie będzie wpasowany na wymiar. Meble do kuchni takie jak sobie wymyśliliśmy czyli w stylu skandynawsko-amerykańskim trochę według naszego projektu wyceny przyszły między 25-35 tysięcy bez blatu! Nas to będzie kosztować 12 tysięcy z blatem, ze wszystkim a i tek fronty z litego drewna zleciliśmy do wykonania bo za długo by to trwało. Tak właściwie to chyba tylko do garderoby kupiliśmy gotowce bo chcemy się szybciej wprowadzić, cała reszta to będą meble samorobione bądź z pchlich targów i do renowacji. Więc jeszcze sporo postów o meblach wrzucę  :smile: 

Co do narzędzi to najważniejsza jest głowa  :wink:  dobry projekt to absolutna podstawa, ja używam sketchup, pomocne są też darmowe softy z bluma zwłaszcza że można eksportować do sketchupa. Informacji jak samemu zbudować meble w necie jest mnóstwo, formatki docięte i oklejone a nawet obwiercone najlepiej zamawiać w lokalnej hurtowni która obsługuje meblarzy, można w necie ale koszty przesyłki i czasami jakość pogarszają opłacalność, z lokalnym jak sporo zamawiasz to i ceny lepsze a i czasem za pierdołę nie skasują pomogą znaleźć dostawcę frontów generalnie zwykle są mega pomocni.

Jeśli chodzi o faktyczne narzędzia to ja jako gadżeciarz mam dużo różnych ale da się to wszystko ogarnąć zagłębiarką na szynie za kilkaset złotych i rozsądną wkrętarką, ważne żeby tarcze, frezy i wiertła były dobrej jakości i ostre. No i miarki. Tu już dziesiąta mm może sprawić że mebel albo tylko stoi albo stoi i wygląda  :smile:   chociaż jedna miarka i kątownik w II klasie DIN, dobra suwmiarka, cyrkiel, punktak automatyczny, szablony (te tańsze) trochę własnych szablonów i przyrządów pomocniczych i nie ma lęku.

No i kornikowo.pl korniki zawsze pomogą!

----------


## seler2

> Chałupa i warsztat jak na Discovery w programach pokazujących domy na Alasce


Nas inspirowały bardziej poniemieckie folwarki gdzie dom i budynki gospodarcze wraz z podwórkiem pełnią funkcję jako całość. Niestety mimo poszukiwań nie udało nam się takiego znaleźć w rozsądnej odległości i pieniądzach więc postanowiliśmy sobie taki postawić ale w takiej samej filozofii. Dlatego ustawienie szczytami do drogi, możliwie blisko wjazdu, komunikacja między częścią mieszkalną, gospodarczą i ogrodem jest znacząco rozszerzona a cegła dla podkreślenia integralności z naszą wsią i sentyment do tradycjonalizmu  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Mi

Już wcześniej chciałem przejrzeć twój dziennik budowy, ale dopiero teraz w  okresie świąt znalazłem trochę więcej czasu.
Muszę pogratulować budowy. Fajny pomysł na dom.
W moim domu brakuje własnie takiej powierzchni gospodarczej połączonej z częścią mieszkalną, Na mojej działce są idiotyczne ograniczenia w zabudowie max 100 m. Udało mi się tylko dodatkowo postawić garaż i wiatę po 25m na zgłoszenie ale to nie to samo.
Mi podobają się taki zabudowy w literę L,  T ewentualnie H lub U w zależności od działki.
Jedynie nie zazdroszczę Ci gruntu pod działką. Ja mam piękny piasek i naturalny odpływ. Nie było jeszcze takiej ulewy, aby powstała choć jedna kałuża.
Jak sprawuje się Twój bufor i kocioł?
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## seler2

Czego jak czego ale gruntu to już można zazdrościć,  dzięki niemu trawnik zielony mimo suszy i niepodlewania. Przy pisaku to nawodnienie non stop latem żeby się pustynia nie zrobiła. Trzeba byłopopracować nad gruntem ale jest git.
Bufor super, kocioł sprzedaję po sezonie i kupuję atmosa, ten jest za mały do palenia drewnem, do węgla super - przetestowałem ale ja chcę zostać przy drewnie a tu cztery razy trzeba dokładać żeby nabić bufor do pełna.

----------


## DrKubus

Cześć, widziałem, że coś tam dłubałeś do monitoringu zdalnego temperatur. Ponieważ też się tym interesowałem, polecam - https://pvmonitor.pl/i_sprzet.php#zestawpodstawowy możesz podłączyć zarówno liczniki prądu, jak i termometry.

----------


## seler2

Dzięki, w tej chwili jadę na raspi i domoticzu, a docelowo na PLC od wago więc temat mam ogarnięty.

----------


## seler2

A na budowie niewiele się działo, w święta trochę odpoczywaliśmy i spędzaliśmy rodzinnie.
Ale coś tam powolutku do przodu.

Wykończyłem blachę koło pieca, zastanawiałem się jak zrobić żeby była grafitowa a zachowała naturalny wygląd stali, ponieważ jest to stal gorącowalcowana ma warstewkę zgorzeliny która na szczęście była idealna bez rys i śladów rdzy. Pociągnąłem ją olejowoskiem twardym do blatów kuchennych i efekt jest rewelacyjny. Ciemnografitowy kolor, naturalna w dotyku stal i brak śladów np po palcach. Oczywiście to się w naturalny sposób powyciera z czasem ale o to chodzi!



Garderoba skończona:



Szuflady w kuchni zamontowane:



Zacząłem montaż listew podłogowych





Zrobiłem tez upgrade cyklonu do odkurzacza, wiaderka miały tendencję do zapadania się.



Przerwę świąteczną spędziliśmy częściowo już w domu więc pierwsze noce już za nami  :smile:  ale na stałe może za dwa-trzy miesiące, jeszcze trochę chcemy podciągnąć, szczególnie w kuchni



Ale choinki były i w domu i przed domem



Odwiedzały nas żurawie (gdzie mój teleobiektyw??)



A my wreszcie mieliśmy chwilę by pospacerować po okolicy i odwiedzić bobry  :smile: 



Zrobilismy też termowizje domu i jest super, mostków brak





Parę okien wymaga doregulowania i nad pralnią muszę poprawić ułożenie wełny na stropie co zrobię przy okazji montażu wywiewu:



Ale poza tym wszystko super. Taka ciekawostka w piecu ceglanym napaliłem o 7:30 małym koszykiem drewna i tak wyglądał o 17stej:





I ciepły do następnego ranka.

A tak działa wymyślona przeze mnie izolacja bufora:





Przy czym temperatura wody w buforze 75st

I tyle, jest szansa że trochę teraz przyspieszymy bo mają dojechac fronty do kuchni i weranda więc będzie co montować.

----------


## micbarpia

Zawsze przegladam z podziwem I troche zaxdroscia :smile:  brawo wielkie brawo

----------


## seler2

Zazdrościć nie ma czego już prawie pięć lat orki non stop bez wytchnienia. Ale już widać światło w tunelu oby to nie był pospieszny  :wink:

----------


## ariater

Witam, i gratuluje swietnego domu, podziwiajac efekty osobistego wkladu pracy w budowe tej ostoi rodzinnej  :big grin: . Od czasu  do czasu zerkam na forum i akurat trafilam na moment urzadzania kuchni. Osobiscie, troche by mnie martwilo umiejscowienie piecyka elektrycznego. Brakuje mi tam jakiegos kawalka blatu na odstawienie tego,co sie wlasnie upieklo, albo tylko na wyjecie, sprawdzenie, czy uzupelnienie sosem, woda czy czyms tam. A moze przewidujesz skonstruowanie malego stolika roboczego na kolkach (z hamulcami, oczywiscie), ktory by wedrowal w rozne miejsca, zaleznie od potrzeb ? Taki byl moj pomysl na kuchnie, stolik jest, ale kuchnia jest tak mala, ze on nie potrzebuje kolek  :wink: .

----------


## seler2

Na środku będzie spora wyspa a piekarnik ma szyny w środku że można wysunąć i mieć ręce wolne. Wydaje się że ergonomicznie się to sprawdzi, póki co już parę razy skorzystaliśmy i było ok.

----------


## ariater

Jesli tak, to ok. Szyny i wyspa zalatwiaja sprawe  :smile: .

----------


## _vviktor_

> Bufor super, kocioł sprzedaję po sezonie i kupuję atmosa, ten jest za mały do palenia drewnem, do węgla super - przetestowałem ale ja chcę zostać przy drewnie a tu cztery razy trzeba dokładać żeby nabić bufor do pełna.



Jaką pojemność ma Twój bufor, jaką moc aktualny piec i w jaką celujesz w nowym?!

----------


## Foxikos

a mnie bardzo zaintrygował temat cyklonu do odkurzacza.
Czy to pomaga aby filtry w odkurzaczy oszczedzać i całość zbiera się w tym pośrednim zbiorniku ?
Możesz podzielić się jakimiś zdjęcia z bliższa,
Dzięki

----------


## seler2

> Jaką pojemność ma Twój bufor, jaką moc aktualny piec i w jaką celujesz w nowym?!


Bufor 2150 piec aktualny 18kW atmosa chcę 25kW

----------


## seler2

Myślę że tak z 90proc pyłu ląduje w cyklonie, lepszych zdjęć nie mam ale moge w weekend zrobić i pokazać jak to zrobione.
Generalnie biała pokrywa z płyty wiórowej na zawiasie zamykana dwiema śrubami z pokrętłami w korpusie kołnierz z listew do których przyklejona jest gruba uszczelka dookoła do której dociska się pokrywa. Korpus skręcany, przed skręcaniem silikon, kółka do spodu żeby jeździło i tyle.
Generalnie zrobione na szybko i z odpadów ale jak się ogarnę to zrobię porządnie.

----------


## coachu13

Gdzie kupowałeś wyposażenie garderoby ? Te ściany, półki ?

----------


## seler2

Garderoba ze szwedzkiego sklepu  :smile: 

Szczegóły cyklonu odkurzacza







Przyjechały fronty więc wkrótce ruszymy dalej z kuchnią:



Blaty zamontowane, sklejone i zaolejowane:



Przyjechały też szklenia werandy i to jest priorytet żeby zamknąć werandę, reszta tematów chwilowo poczeka




W końcu nie zapomniałem teleobiektywu i możemy podzielić się zdjęciami naszego sąsiedztwa:







Podobno rozmiar się nie liczy ale przydałby się dłuższy teleobiektyw  :wink: 

I ślady po przerośniętych chomikach

----------


## _arek_

Fajne tam widoczki macie  :yes: 

Jakich olejów używasz do konserwacji drwa ??

----------


## seler2

Jako kolor dwie cienkie warstwy remmers orzech i na wierzch dwie warstwy olejowosku osmo bezbarwnego

----------


## coachu13

A jakie to szafy masz u siebie w garderobie z tego sklepu ?

----------


## seler2

System PAX

----------


## chilli banana

blaty pierwsza klasa
skąd takie? i fronty skąd?
sąsiedztwo  super  :smile:

----------


## seler2

Blaty to klejonka dębowa obłogowana 4mm dębem, fronty dębowe robione przez stolarza.
Zierzyna potrafi podchodzić pod sam płot zwłaszcza o śiwcie  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

> Blaty to klejonka dębowa obłogowana 4mm dębem, fronty dębowe robione przez stolarza.


ach, to małż tego nie wystruga
zastanawiam się nad blatem z Ikea, muszę poszukać jakiś opinii, ktoś na pewno ma na forum

fronty prezentują się super  :smile: 





> Zierzyna potrafi podchodzić pod sam płot zwłaszcza o śiwcie


to w sumie nie potrzebujesz teleobiektywu  :wink: 


a jeszcze mam pytanie odnośnie drzwi od krisa - pamiętam, że je polecałeś, jak doszły, ale trochę czasu minęło - nic się z nimi nie dzieje?

----------


## seler2

Ja nawet chciałem strugać samemu blat z orzecha włoskiego ale dobrze że żona wybiła mi to z głowy. W takie rzeczy można się bawić jak już się mieszka i się człowiek nudzi a nie gdy ciśnie żeby się przeprowadzić a wszędzie dookoła tysiąc niedokoczonych tematów.
Blaty obłogowane są dość łatwo dostępne zarówno w sieci jak i u lokalnych dostawców/hurtowniach.

Drzwi od krisa - naprawdę super, nic sie niedzieje, nawet już klamki założyliśmy. No i są to solidne ciężkie drzwi drewniane, to zupełnie inne odczucie np przy zamykaniu jak drzwi z dykty czy innego mdf  :smile:  Obsługa też super, jedno skrzydło przyszło za szerokie - wymiana od razu bez żadnego "ale". Tyle że komunikacja najlepiej mailem bo dodzwonić się czasem ciężko  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

> Ja nawet chciałem strugać samemu blat z orzecha włoskiego ale dobrze że żona wybiła mi to z głowy. W takie rzeczy można się bawić jak już się mieszka i się człowiek nudzi a nie gdy ciśnie żeby się przeprowadzić a wszędzie dookoła tysiąc niedokoczonych tematów.
> Blaty obłogowane są dość łatwo dostępne zarówno w sieci jak i u lokalnych dostawców/hurtowniach.
> 
> Drzwi od krisa - naprawdę super, nic sie niedzieje, nawet już klamki założyliśmy. No i są to solidne ciężkie drzwi drewniane, to zupełnie inne odczucie np przy zamykaniu jak drzwi z dykty czy innego mdf  Obsługa też super, jedno skrzydło przyszło za szerokie - wymiana od razu bez żadnego "ale". Tyle że komunikacja najlepiej mailem bo dodzwonić się czasem ciężko


dzięki seler2, za blatami się w takim razie rozejrzę, jak mówisz, że łatwo dostępne - sprawdzę jeszcze u stolarza, który ma nam stopnie robić
u nas faktycznie tysiąc niedokończonych tematów i na pewno w totalny bajzel pójdziemy, ale mimo wszystko w naszej sytuacji widzę więcej plusów niż minusów takiego posunięcia  :wink: 

co do drzwi, to już do nich pisałam, mam wstępną wycenę, więc z kontaktem nie ma problemu

----------


## seler2

Projekt "weranda" zakończony





























Tym samym największy hamulcowy przeprowadzki został zlikwidowany, bez werandy było za duże ryzyko że kot by nam uciekł i się zagubił. No i termika domu się poprawi.

Teraz czas zabrać się za kuchnię!

A u nas już wiosna, wyrósł szczypiorek, pietruszka... pąki na drzewach już prawie się rozwijają. 



Szczypior w styczniu...

----------


## chilli banana

pięknie wygląda ta weranda  :smile: 
sam to wszystko zrobiłeś? pełen podziw  :smile: 
zima faktycznie w tym roku taka wiosenna..

----------


## Slawskip

Ja bym tą werandę jednak zrobił w innym kolorze, np w takim jak drzwi wewnętrzne w  werandzie, ale to tylko moje zdanie. Co do samego wykonania, to podziwiam i ślę pokłony. Na zdjęciach wygląda pięknie, z resztą jak cały projekt i jego wykonanie.

----------


## seler2

Kolor oczywiście nieprzypadkowy. W tym samym kolorze i stylu są drzwi kuchni letniej, będzie zabudowa ogrodu zimowego, stalowe okna w garażu tez mają ten kolor, elementy płotów, bramy i furtki murowanego pieca i w planach balustrada na antresoli.

Żonkile już kwitną, trzeba sie brać za cięcie drzewek.

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> Odnośnie oklejenia płytami gk komina, Kierbud po rozmowie ze strażakiem, stwierdził że nie ma podstaw do zanegowania takiego rozwiązania. Dla świętego spokoju można ewentualnie kleić płyty czerwone, ale przy temp spalin na czopuchu max 200st jak u mnie to jest właściwie bez znaczenia bo pustak komina będzie ledwie ciepły. Dodatkowo nie ma szans na jakąkolwiek nieszczelność i ucieczkę dymu do pomieszczenia przy takim rozwiązaniu, ważne by kleić płyty bądź na grzebień, bądź na placki plus obwodowo. Także problem rozwiązany, chociaż Zdun namawia mnie jeszcze na tynk gliniany ale to do mnie nie przemawia za bardzo...


Zaciekawił mnie Twój dziennik i tak sobie przeglądałem, aż natknąłem się na kwestię komina. Tu oczywiście muszę się pomądrzyć!  :wink:   Tynkuje się ze względu na własne bezpieczeństwo. Określają to też nasze przepisy budowlane, które są priorytetowe - przed różnymi instrukcjami czy przepisami systemowymi. A namnożyło się systemów i "mądrości" na ten temat.... Gdzieś pewnie znajdziesz przepisy budowlane, albo podpowie Ci kominiarz (jeśli porządny). W czym rzecz?!....Komin buduje się na wiele, wiele lat. To co teraz wydaje się nam niemożliwe, po czasie (np za kilkanaście lat lub gdy dom przejmą dzieci czy wnuki), może być na porządku dziennym. Kolejne cykle grzewcze, niekontrolowane małe pożary sadzy, czy wręcz zużycie materiałów. Mając tynk na powierzchni komina, mamy informację w postaci pęknięć, że coś się dzieje. Reakcja może być od razu, albo przynajmniej w ciągu jednego roku - podczas corocznej inspekcji kominiarskiej. Nawet jak Ty czegoś nie skojarzysz, nie wychwycisz, kominiarz powinien od razu na to zwrócić uwagę. 

Pod płytą gk wszystkie problemy kryją się na długie lata. Pustka powietrzna i pozornie niewielka izolacja nie pozwoli wychwycić podwyższonej temperatury na powierzchni komina. A to często sygnał nieprawidłowej pracy urządzeń ogniowych, lub awarii delikatnego systemowego komina. Płyta gk zacznie pękać dopiero gdy pod spodem będzie duży problem. Nie zawsze do opanowania....Brak wiedzy na ten temat u budowlańców, kierbudów, architektów, jest porażający i wynika z dziwnych czasów, które nastały. Kominiarz w zasadzie niepotrzebny, na studiach komin to temat wstydliwy, a budowlańcy co lepsi murują w Szkocji lub Niemczech....Pewnie niewiele to już zmieni w Twojej sytuacji, ale może świadomość kiedyś podpowie jakieś rozwiązanie (zdjęcie płyty w kilku miejscach podczas remontu?).

----------


## seler2

Pewnie jest racja w tym co piszesz, tyle że u mnie między płytą a kominem nie ma pustki. Płyta została przyklejona na grzebień 10mm więc cała powierzchnia płyty jest doklejona ciasno do komina systemowego. Sam kleiłem  :wink:  Poza tym tak jak mówiłem, spaliny na czopuchu mają niską temperaturę komin nad piecem ma niewiele wyższą temperaturę niż pomieszczenie:



 myślę że przy regularnym czyszczeniu przez kominiarza nie powinno się nic zadziać.

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> Pewnie jest racja w tym co piszesz, tyle że u mnie między płytą a kominem nie ma pustki. Płyta została przyklejona na grzebień 10mm więc cała powierzchnia płyty jest doklejona ciasno do komina systemowego. Sam kleiłem  Poza tym tak jak mówiłem, spaliny na czopuchu mają niską temperaturę komin nad piecem ma niewiele wyższą temperaturę niż pomieszczenie:
> 
> 
> 
>  myślę że przy regularnym czyszczeniu przez kominiarza nie powinno się nic zadziać.


Kontynuując kwestie naszych "racji" (obaj ją mamy), odniosę się do zasad. Kominy tynkuje się nie okłada płytą....Tak jak jeździ się w pasach, choć są tacy którzy twierdzą, że im się nic przydarzyć nie może, bo regularnie zwracają uwagę na znaki drogowe. To tyle mojego marudzenia....Czuj duch i tyle   :smile:  

Wracając do domku. Bardzo mi się podoba! Piec też. To doskonała inwestycja. Poznaję nawet "odciski palców" mojego kolegi po fachu, który Ci go stawiał... :wink:

----------


## seler2

Skończywszy werandę mogłem wrócić do kuchni.

Ramki szafek polakierowałem w kolor, biały jest kolorem przecież i to w odpowiednim RAL  :wink: 
i zacząłem montaż poprzez klejenie:



W międzyczasie rozpocząłem układanie płytek nad blatem:



Oraz wybraliśmy płytki do werandy prawda że piękne?



 :tongue: 

A poza tym wiosna pełną gębą, krokusy kwitną, trzeba brać się za cięcie drzewek, ale susza okrutna, wsadziliśmy bożonarodzeniową choinkę do gruntu i sucho jak pieprz, mimo że ostatnio coś tam niby padało.

----------


## L.mArK

> Skończywszy werandę mogłem wrócić do kuchni.
> 
> Ramki szafek polakierowałem w kolor, biały jest kolorem przecież i to w odpowiednim RAL 
> i zacząłem montaż poprzez klejenie:
> 
> 
> 
> W międzyczasie rozpocząłem układanie płytek nad blatem:
> 
> ...


Dlaczego nie zamówiłeś oklejonych formatek na meble?

----------


## seler2

Bo kuchnia ma mieć tzw "face frame" tak trochę po amerykańsku lub skandynawsku

----------


## _arek_

Siema Seler. 
Akurat jesteśmy na temacie blatów do kuchni. Idziemy po taniości i szybkości dostępu więc bedą dębowe klejone z Leroja. 

Zastanawiam się czym je w końcu zaolejowac?? Masz jakiegoś swojego faworyta w śród olejów?? Na pewno ma być bezbarwny i odporny na jakieś chwilowe zalania/zabrudzenia .  Zastanawiam się nad Remmers vs Osmo. Ile oleju bym potrzebował na blaty około 8mb 65cm szeroki... pucha starczy czy mało?? 

najpierw miały być łączone normalnie pod 90stopni ale podoba nam się  to zacięcie na 45 i na łączeniach  :yes:   dużo jest z tym roboty w sensie łatwo to zyebać  :smile:  Najgorsze, że idealnego kąta na ścianach też nie mam.

----------


## seler2

Z litrowej puszki osmo zużyłem może 1/3 a położyłem trzy warstwy. Tym się nie zalewa, to się wciera bardzo intensywnie włókniną, popatrz na tutoriale w necie.
Co do kątów blatu to rzecz jasna zacięcie musi być perfekt 45st i idealnie proste i równe, wtedy będzie ok. Wszelkie nierówności ściany wyrabiasz podcinając tylną krawędź blatu. Jeżeli masz jak podejść to najlepiej zaciąć blat, złączyć łącznikami na sucho i dosuwać na miejsce wtedy Ci wyjdzie ile gdzie trzeba podciąć od ściany.
U mnie było gorzej bo zintegrowany parapet i wysokie słupki na końcach blatów ale na szczęście ściany proste więc nie musiałem kombinować.

----------


## _arek_

Dzięki za info.... tak tak wiem, że się wciera chciałem tylko orientacyjnie poznać zużycie, żeby nie kupować na dwa razy jak mi braknie.  Czyli coo ze swojej strony polecasz jednak Osmo ? Czy u ciebie po prostu wygrał kolory wybarwienia blatu ?? 

Używałeś dokładnie tego co masz na fotce 




Z tym zacięciem będę musiał pokombinować, znajomy ma piłę Festoola z prowadnicą... musiałbym tylko nową tarczę kupić bo on raczej wiórowy tnie...

----------


## seler2

Zrobiłem cienko remersa żeby nadać orzechowego koloru i trzy warstwy osmo bezbarwnego.

Jak tnie wiór/laminat to musi mieć raczej ostrą i dobrą tarczę. Tak czy inaczej dobrze ciąć na trzy-cztery razy, pierwszy przejazd dosłownie 1mm żeby zarysować i żeby później zęby nie rwały drzazg z powierzchni, potem nacinać po 1cm wgłąb. Przy próbach cięcia dębiny pilarką na raz u mnie tarcza potrafiła pływać, mimo prowadnicy i cięcie nie było idealne, zresztą dobrze jest uciąć z nadmiarem 1mm i potem zdjąć ten 1mm frezarką wtedy powinno być absolutnie perfekt

----------


## seler2

Prace w kuchni powolutku do przodu



No i wiosna!



W tym roku do przycinania drzewek już potrzebna była drabina  :smile:  tniemy na 3m max żeby nie trzeba było się wspinać za owocami



No i najważniejsze

Przeprowadziliśmy się !  :smile:  Po Pięciu latach i dwóch tygodniach od zakupu działki  :smile: 
Ale jeszcze dużo roboty przed nami.

----------


## 19TOMEK65

1.  Gratulacje
2.  Fajnie , że masz dużo roboty bo ( mam nadzieję ) dziennik nie zamilknie

----------


## seler2

Jak jest się na miejscu to od razu lepiej wszystko idzie, kuchnia prawie skończona:









zostało zrobić szafkę na wino tą wąską z dębiny i pięć szuflad też z dębiny, dociąć cokoły i pomalować widoczne boki korpusów w ral 9010

Było ciepło i część brzoskwiń zakwitła, przyszedł mróz i szlag trafił kwiaty  :sad:

----------


## chilli banana

seler2 pięknie u ciebie, wszystko współgra i takie dopieszczone
nawet te kontakty takie dopasowane
a podobną cegiełkę będę mieć w łazience, tyle że boki fazowane
a pokazywałeś już te płytki podłogowe z tego pomieszczenia za kuchnią (spiżarni?)

właśnie zastanawiałam się kiedyś, czy u mnie rosłyby brzoskwinie, jest jednak zimniej niż na południu Polski

----------


## seler2

O płytki to muszę małżonkę zapytać co za jedne  :smile:  co do cegiełki to u nas jest zarówno w obydwu łazienkach jak i kuchni i wszędzie biała fuga tylko że w kuchni daliśmy epoksydową żeby sos pomidorowy nie wnikał  :smile:  dobra rzecz ale @*&!(@*@!!!stwo w kładzeniu bo trzeba zmywać od razu i łatwo wytrzeć za dużo, no i dramat jeśli trzeba zczyścić zaschniętą...

O brzoskwinie się nie martw może być tak że w chłodniejszych warunkach będzie lepiej bo drzewko później zastartuje i kwietniowo-majowe przymrozki nic mu nie zrobią. Na razie odnotowałem straty tylko w kwiatostanie rozwiniętym, to co jeszcze w pączkach będzie miało się raczej dobrze

----------


## chilli banana

popytam znajomych, może ktoś u nas ma brzoskwinię; swego czasu byłam u wujka, który mieszka w Głogowie i pierwszy raz jadłam brzoswkinie z drzewa - pycha  :smile: 
u nas chyba jeszcze nic nie kwitnie na drzewach - choć przyznam, że teraz wychodzę tylko do spożywczaka, więc 100% pewności nie mam

----------


## Regius

> W oczekiwaniu na montaż okien, postanowiłem że do garażu wyspawam sobie industrialne okna stalowe, bo nie mogłem nigdzie znaleźć jakichś fajnych oryginalnych poniemieckich żeby pasowały wymiarami i stylem...
> 
> jak na początki, i sprzęt z "średniej"  półki - jestem zadowolony 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cześć,

Mam parę pytań dotyczących stolarki stalowej:
Pamiętasz może całkowity koszt okien stalowych? 
Dużo zabawy z tym? 
Gdybyś miał wybór, to zastosowałbyś to samo rozwiązanie jeszcze raz?
Stosowałeś profile ze stali czarnej?
Szkliłeś pojedynczą szybą?
Czym uszczelniałeś szyby (kit, silikon, uszczelka)?
Stosowałeś jakieś specjalistyczne profile okienne, czy standardowe dostępne na rynku kształtowniki?

Pytam, ponieważ chciałbym u siebie zastosować okna i drzwi stalowe w nieogrzewanym wiatrołapie / ogrodzie zimowym (który jest jednocześnie wejściem do budynku). Twoje okna wyglądają super, a gotowa stolarka oparta o gotowe profile jak np. Jansen Janisol Arte są całkowicie poza moim budżetem.

----------


## seler2

Hej, całkowity koszt za okno 60x135 i dwuskrzydłowe 135x135 wyszło na pewno poniżej 500zł, a precyzyjnie nie pamiętam bo sporo profila zostało i na inne rzeczy używałem.
Zeszło mi trzy lub cztery soboty ale nieintensywne bo to już późna jesień była i robiłem po kilka godzin max.
Definitywnie zrobiłbym jeszcze raz, chyba że bym trafił na oryginalne poniemieckie żeliwne okna w potrzebnym wymiarze ale ciężko na taki cud liczyć.
Zwykłe profile ze stali czarnej, szklenie szybą pojedynczą małe okno na kit szklarski (nieumiejętnie-do poprawki, trzeba rozmiękczyć kit olejem lnianym żeby się ładnie szpatułką rozprowadzał) drugi na silikon ale wymaga jeszcze fazowania kitem od zewnątrz, nie ma kiedy dokończyć.

Ech, przydałoby się znaleźć chwilę i zaktualizować co nieco  :smile:

----------


## Regius

Dzięki za odpowiedź! Zazdraszczam umiejętności spawalniczych.
Wysłałem zapytania od kilku firm produkujących tego rodzaju konstrukcje / stolarkę i poprosiłem o ofertę wg. poniższego szkicu: 


i najtańszą ofertę jaką dostałem to 16 tyś PLN za 3 okna i 5 drzwi (zdarzały się oferty za 80 tyś PLN na izolowanych profilach Jansena).
Przy Twoich kosztach, to ogromna różnica. Mając fach w ręku można widać sporo zaoszczędzić.
Garaż będziesz dogrzewał, czy będzie nieogrzewany?

----------


## seler2

Oczywiście że można a nawet należy.
Miałem podobny dylemat przy werandzie 5x2.5m ale się nie podjąłem. miałem wątpliwości czy dam radę w tej technologii wykonać drzwi wejściowe takie żeby to miało sens, zachowało odpowiednią sztywność  i szczelność. Koniec końców werandę zrobiłem drewnianą

----------


## Regius

Zazdraszaczam werandy. Wygląda obłędnie! U siebie niestety nie mam miejsca na taką zabudowę w całości, bo blokują mnie słupy żelbetowe (dlatego kombinuję ze stalą).

----------


## seler2

Może obudować drewnianą werandą po zewnątrz słupów i nawiązać drewnianą balustradę balkonu żeby było spójne. Albo drzwi i wypełnienie z samego szkła hartowanego i górą balustrada szklana..? Jest zagadka. Drzwi stalowe w tym rozmiarze będą dość wiotkie jeśli dasz delikatne profile z kolei przy grubszych profilach  może wyjść za masywnie. Trzeba by gdzieś pójść i organoleptycznie doświadczyć jak się taka zabudowa zachowuje.

----------


## Regius

Dzięki za pomoc! Masz rację, lepiej sprawdzić to organoleptycznie. Na obrazkach z internetów (jak na przykładach poniżej) może to ładnie wyglądać, ale lepiej pomacać i sprawdzić.


Pomysł z drewnem i ze szkłem bardzo ciekawy!

----------


## fabisz

Bardzo imponująca robota. A wydawałoby się, że na bagnie człowiek nie wybuduje  :smile:  Życzę powodzenia w dalszych pracach i chętnie pooglądam kolejne foty  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

Piekny dom!

----------


## seler2

Dziękujemy za miłe słowa  :smile: 
Trochęśmy zapuścili dziennik bo przeprowadzka i zamieszanie ale też i niewiele się w sumie działo, przede wszystkim wykonałem taras z pergolą:

Ze względu na małą wysokość zdecydowałem się na ruszt jednopoziomowy na kotwach:



Pierwsza kawa na tarasie  :wink: 



Deskowanie



Schodek:



Udziwnienia  :smile: 





Pergola to był kolejny temat utrudniony bo wymyśliliśmy sobie że ma nie być zastrzałów ani widocznych śrub czy wkrętów a jednocześnie ma być stabilnie na tyle by dwuosobową huśtawkę bez lęku podwiesić, więc trzeba się było bawić w starodawną ciesielkę:









Ponieważ to modrzew, co prawda suszony ale nie klejonka, a zeszło mi trzy miesiące od zakupu materiału do montażu, to trochę miałem problemów ze zwichrowaniem belek ale na szczęście udało się to naprostować, wszystkie złącza były wpierw spasowane ciasno, dodatkowo na klej poliuretanowy i dociągnięte od góry wkrętem ciesielskim dwusetką. Dopiero potem montowane na miejscu dzięki czemu można było ponaciągać i wszystko wyszło idealnie prosto. Część konstrukcji ze względu na masę robiłem w częściach i łączyłem na zaciosy:









I po trzech miesiącach finisz, a myślałem że w miesiąc się zmieszczę:





Całość zabezpieczona jedną warstwą oleju i ma sobie naturalnie zszarzeć/siwieć.

Z innych rzeczy  to nie mamy ciągle kanapy jakiejkolwiek więc żeby możnabyło gdzieś przycupnąć to na szybko zbiłem z desek taki "daybed"







Sad rośnie w oczach, prawie wszystkie drzewa mają już ponad 3m i to po przycięciu. Niestety brzoskwiń w tym roku zero, wszystko zmarzło





Jabłoń kosztela którą osobiście zaszczepiłem rok temu już ma półtora metra:



Jeżyn w tym roku mamy oblepę:



Zmieniliśmy piec z mpm na atmosa DC25GS, jednym załadunkiem drewna nabijam cały bufor 2000l z 35 na 90st (gdy nie chodzi ogrzewanie) w sezonie letnim gdy tylko cwu idzie ciepła wystarcza nam na dwa tygodnie (mieszacz na 45st ustawiony).





Obsadziliśmy również rabaty na wjeździe:







I chyba na tyle, próbujemy się poogarniać, wypakować z pudeł, powywozić pobudowlane śmieci i graty i tak schodzi a robót w środku z meblowaniem i wystrojem jeszcze na rok co najmniej.

W tym roku jeszcze tylko plan na zabudowę ogrodu zimowego i starczy. Oczywiście nie licząc drobiazgów jak dokończenie kuchni, listew podłogowych, uruchomienia inteligentnego oświetlenia, bo na razie jest tak inteligentne że się esem w rozdzielni załącza... ale powoli.

Wsi spokojna wsi wesoła




Gdyby zdjęcia się nie wyświetlały to dajcie znać bo nową metodę ćwiczyłem.

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Cuda, cudeńka panie! Wszystko sie super wyświetla, aż zazdrość bierze i nad wytworami człowieka (a może warzywa :tongue: ) i natury takoż. Ja mam prawie takie same ale póki co tylko wytwory natury bo do takiego tarasu i pergoli to jeszcze mi troche brakuje. Ale nie powiem w planach są! I tu mam kilka pytań - co to znaczy ruszt jednopoziomowy na kotwach? Czy to znaczy, że bez żadnego fundamentu? U mnie też taras będzie niziutki to może bym splagiatowała jakbys nie miał nic naprzeciwko? A teraz pergola - jak jest zamocowana na ścianie ta długa  belka na której oparte są belki pergoli? Czy słupy pergoli są osadzone na jakimś fundamencie, a jeśli tak to jak zrobionym (w sensie tuby, bezpośrednio w gruncie, jaka głębokość)? U mnie nie będzie aż tak spektakularnie (po prostu rama z 3 słupów i 3 belek ale za to długich) ale szukam sposobu jak zamocować 3 belki pergoli w/na ścianie domu bez udziału słupów lub robienia 3 dziur na pól metra wgłąb :Confused:

----------


## seler2

taras naturalnie ma fundamenty, po 4 tuby pod każdą belką, pomiędzy belki mocowane są legary/rygle, Słupy pergoli są podcięte i stoją na belkach i jednocześnie przykręcone do nich śrubami m12 8.8, tuż przy kotwach fundamentów więc de facto jakby na fundamencie ale bez  :smile:  belka poprzeczna na ścianie montowana na kołki ramowe 16/330mm wpuszczone w wycięte gniazdo i zaślepione korkiem drewnianym. Całość jest całkowicie sztywna, bo zamocowana do ścian w dwóch kierunkach no i wszystko mocno na wcisk i poliuretan było składane.

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Dzięki, teraz rozumiem co widzę. Ostatnie pytanie laika - co ile cm te tuby z kotwami?

----------


## Tomasz Mi

Z serii: :co bym zmienił gdybym budował jeszcze raz" to taras wykonałbym własnie w takiej technologii i stylistyce jak Twoja. Gratulacje.
Ja ma taras betonowy wyłożony gresem i trochę za mały. Taki był w projekcie i taki zrobiłem i żałuje, że tego elementu kompletnie nie przemyślałem przed realizacją U mnie taras przez całe lato jest przedłużeniem domu. Spędzamy na nim chyba najwięcej czasu. Zona na tarasie prasuje, przygotowuje jedzenie, dzieci się bawią, urządzamy imprezy. W tym celu budowałem wiatę, ale wiata stoi pusta, bo jest z 8 metrów od domu a wszyscy siedzą na tarasie, bo jest tuż przy salonie i kuchni.

----------


## gawel

> Z serii: :co bym zmienił gdybym budował jeszcze raz" to taras wykonałbym własnie w takiej technologii i stylistyce jak Twoja. Gratulacje.
> *Ja ma taras betonowy wyłożony gresem i trochę za mały.* Taki był w projekcie i taki zrobiłem i żałuje, że tego elementu kompletnie nie przemyślałem przed realizacją U mnie taras przez całe lato jest przedłużeniem domu. Spędzamy na nim chyba najwięcej czasu. Zona na tarasie prasuje, przygotowuje jedzenie, dzieci się bawią, urządzamy imprezy. W tym celu budowałem wiatę, ale wiata stoi pusta, bo jest z 8 metrów od domu a wszyscy siedzą na tarasie, bo jest tuż przy salonie i kuchni.


mam tak samo niestety

----------


## seler2

> Dzięki, teraz rozumiem co widzę. Ostatnie pytanie laika - co ile cm te tuby z kotwami?


Hej, taras ma szerokość 5m, fundamenty z kotwami są w siatce 1,2x1m mniej więcej legary poprzeczne co 0,5m.
Legary główne 140x60mm legary poprzeczne 120x50mm. Wszystko stablilne, nie ugina się, nie poddaje. deska 140x28mm nieryflowana tylko szczotkowana.

----------


## _vviktor_

Czy ten piec zgazowujący to jedyne wasze źródło ciepła podłączone do tego bufora?
Nie planujecie ze względów ekonomicznych/wygody wspomagać się jeszcze jakimiś kolektorami słonecznymi i lub panelami foto + grzałkami w zbiorniku?

Dopytuję, bo u siebie zamierzam także postawić buforek 2500 litrów i jako główne źródło ciepła używać atmosa właśnie. Jednak rozmyślam także nad podłączeniem jakiś kolektorów które wspomogą podgrzewanie c.o. i c.w.u zimą a latem może i całkowicie zaspokoją potrzeby c.w.u. Temat jest jeszcze jednak dla mnie odległy i póki co zbieram ogólne informacje o wadach i zaletach takich rozwiązań.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Po pół roku, projekt się zaprojektował, przyszło pozwolenie i przyszedł czas na zdjęcie humusu i wytyczenie fundamentów:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wykopki w 35st w cieniu:
> 
> 
> ...


Witam, Ja chce zapytać (jak dla was) o dawne czasy. Ile wtedy zbieraliście humusu? Jaka miała szerokość ława oraz jak głęboka? Robiliście drenaż obwodowy domu? przy okazji zbrojenia daliście bednarkę na uziom?

----------


## seler2

Humusu to tam prawie nie było, lite glińsko tak jak widać na zdjęciach.
Ławy w projekcie 50x40 wylane w rzeczywistości 50x50 B30W8.
Dodatkowej benarki nie dawaliśmy, kawałek bednarki dospawane do zbrojenia trzpieni i wypuszczone na zewnątrz żeby ew odgromówkę podpiąć.
Fundament obsypany z zewnątrz gliną więc nie robiliśmy głębokiego drenażu, puszczona rura drenarska trochę poniżej poziomu chudziaka w opasce i obsypana żwirem, odprowadzone do drenażu głębokiego wokół działki. nie mamy żadnych problemów z wodą nawet w trakcie ulew mimo iż drenaż nie ma odprowadzenia i jedynie pompę na wypadek wielodniowych ulew.

----------


## JaninaJot

Odnośnie całości to 
Jeszcze tu wrócę, ale mam pytanie o sam początek. Czym robiliście rekultywację? U mnie perze i barszcze podobnie zapuściły korzenie, a chciałbym w miarę możliwości poprzewracać trochę ziemi.

----------


## seler2

sąsiad ma mały traktorek z glebogryzarką ale warto się zastanowić nad sensem bo my i tak musieliśmy dosypać 20-40cm ziemi w zależności od miejsca więc ta rekultywacja była trochę na wyrost.
A co do perzu, to tylko randup. I to dwa razy w roku przez dwa sezony. To dziadostwo przetrwa wszystko inne.

----------


## seler2

Na bagnie zawitała jesień



Więc czas na mały update:

Zamontowliśmy długo oczekujący prysznic, co nie było proste bo kupiliśmy w uk i okazało sięże tam mają zupełnie innny pomysł na montaż niż na kontynencie ale wymyśliliśmy   :smile: 











Zbudowaliśmy też ogród zimowy:




























































Dwa miesiące roboty. Zostało zamontować trzy okienka, położyć w środku płytki i matę grzejną, wykończyć płyciny, zrobić parapecik i oświetlenie i gotowe  :smile:

----------


## Regius

Piękna robota! Czekam na więcej takich fotorelacji  :popcorn: 
Z czego robiłeś płyciny? Klejonka własnej roboty, sklejka? Nie boisz się, że ramiaki z litego drewna (nie klejone) Ci pokręci?

----------


## seler2

Płyciny sklejka 10mm, co do konstrukcji to supki są z kvh czyli klejone po długości a belki co jest istotniejsze jeśli chodzi o stabilność są z drewna duo/trio w dodatku wszystko jest łączone na wpusty jak widać i na poliuretan i główne elementy dodatkowo dociągane ciesielskimi dwusetkami. Jestem spokojny o stabilność tej konstrukcji.
Drzwi i okienka w całości z klejonki, częściowo robionej samodzielnie z odpadów z wręgowania konstrukcji  :smile:

----------


## todarek12

Domek rewelacja  :smile:  otoczenie zresztą też  :smile:  pogratulować wyboru.

----------


## Regius

Konkretna robota, moje niewprawne oko nie wychwyciło, że ramiak z klejonki (ale dopiero się uczę i przymierzam do pierwszych projektów z drewnem, ale najpierw muszę drzwi stalowe skończyć). Pozdrawiam i liczę na więcej zdjęć z Twoich realizacji.

----------


## Kamil_

Witam  :big grin: 
Dawno mnie tu nie było  -- duuużo porządnej pracy widzę włożone!

----------


## seler2

Latem szwagier polatał nad naszym domem i taki filmik udostępnił:

----------


## s3pp

Nie pamiętałem, który dziennik zrobił na mnie wrażenie WOW. Już sobie przypomniałem.
Seler2, nie będę się tu rozpisywał. Kawał dobrej roboty. Kibicuję i śledzę dalej postępy.

----------


## Ruffi

Cześć, dom robi wrażenie dużego, super wykończenie i piękny styl, nie wszędzie można taki domek pobudować ale gratulację że ktoś się jeszcze decyduje na takie domostwa  :yes: 
przeczytałem dziennik ale nie zauważyłem nigdzie, jak duża jest wasza działka? z filmu widać że dom jest pobudowany w jej tylnej części?

----------


## seler2

to są dwie oddzielne działki, ta na której stoi dom ma 1600m2

Dom sprawia wrażenie dużego ale nie jest specjalnie duży, mieszkalna to 154m2 plus dodatki jak weranda, ogród zimowy, antresola, garaż z kotłownią i kuchnią letnią, tyle że to wszystko w parterze i w porozciąganej bryle stąd wrażenie wielkiego domu szczególnie od strony ulicy, bo jest maksymalnie przysunięty do bramy by dać możliwie dużą powierzchnię ogrodu.

----------


## seler2

Na bagno zawitała zima.



A w międzyczasie, ogród zimowy doczekał się podłogi:











Weranda również:




W końcu zrobiłem też okap nad kuchnią, nareszcie można smażyć placki ziemniaczane  :smile: 

Zaczyna się oczywiście od szkicu wstępnego  :smile: 



Materiał



I jedziemy





























Przy okazji pro-tip. Ponieważ sam wentylator to jeden z najtańszych na rynku to po włączeniu okazał się głośniejszy od odrzutowca. Na szczęście miałem gdzieś resztki maty bitumicznej stp po wygłuszaniu samochodu i wykleiłem od wewnątrz to pudło blaszane i obudowę wentylatora. Teraz słychać tylko szum powietrza.

Rozpocząłem też prace nad okablowaniem "inteligentnego budynku" i sieci:







W międzyczasie próbujemy naszych sił w pieczeniu pizzy w naszym kozniecowie  :smile: 





Taki placek jest gotowy w 3min. Trzeba bardzo uważać żeby nie przypalić.

Aha.

Mamy nowych sąsiadów.

Do saren, żurawi, lisów, dzików, zajęcy i bażantów dołączyło stadko jeleni  :smile: 



Chyba potrzebuję teleobiektyw...

----------


## _vviktor_

Niezmiennie mój ulubiony dom na forum.

PS. Jak mogłeś w sąsiedztwie takich ładnych belek w tym okapie przykręcić płytę gk?! Nie bolało Cię serce, oczy nie szczypały?  :big tongue: 
PS2. Podobno głośny wentylator zamiast bezpośrednio w okapie dobrze jest dać gdzieś daleko daleko na końcu tej rury odprowadzającej powietrze z nad kuchni.

----------


## seler2

Z samego założenia, komin nad okapem miał być wykończony jak ściana i stanowić jej integralną część więc co innego jak gk miałbym tam przykręcić?

Co do wentylatora to jest zabudowany w okapie tzn w belki jest wbudowany okap gotowy, więc nie za bardzo jak było wymontować z niego sam wentylator i dać gdzie indziej. Natomiast mata do wygłuszeń poradziła sobie z tym doskonale i nie ma problemu absolutnie żadnego, słychać tylko szum powietrza na każdym biegu.

----------


## Happek

Przekopałem cały dziennik i tak mi namieszałeś że zaraz wniosek o WZ pobiegnę zmienić  :big grin: 

Jezu jak mi się ten styl podoba...

Kilka pytań na szybko co pamiętam...

1. Silikat na pióro wpust? 
2. Nadbitka, jak to jest zrobione? 
Dach rozumiem jest deskowany? To są po prostu heblowanie deski sosnowe czy dałeś w tym miejscu inny materiał? Krokwie heblowane? Całość lakierowana czy na żywca? Rzuć jakimiś szczegółami  :smile:  
3. Ocieplenie ściana/strop a szczyt? Rozumiem że ocieplenie ściany łączy się ze stropem a deski są tak wylicowane ze zachodzą trochę na styropian ściany tak? Szczyt to ramka membrana łaty deski? Kryje to jeszcze jakieś szczegóły? 

Miałem jeszcze jakieś pytania co do bufora i pieca ale muszę jeszcze raz popatrzeć co tu pisałeś  :smile:  

WYGLĄDA ZAJE... FAJNIE!

----------


## seler2

Silikat pióro-wpust
Nadbitka to deska elewacyjna 90/12 nabita na krokwie, oczywiście tylko tam gdzie widoczna
Dach nie jest deskowany, pod dachówką tylko dobra wiatroizolacja
Części niewidoczne krokwi nie są strugane bo nie ma takiej potrzeby
Widoczne części więźby to bezbarwny drewnochron. To dość szybko szarzeje od słońca ale nam to pasuje bo ma to sobie naturalnie spatynować
Szczyty drewniane, wypełnione wełną, wysunięte by licować się ze styro, deski szczytu wychodząna styropian na kilka cm, deski szczytowe kręcone deska na deskę z przerwami 4cm pomiędzy spodnimi deskami

pozdrawiam
s

----------


## Happek

Dzięki za odpowiedzi i to rzeczowe  :smile:  
Sam chętnie postawiłbym taki "folwark" ale za blisko mam zaplecze techniczne i przy domu już mi nie potrzebne  :smile: 
Jednak cegła, drewno ah to jest klimat  :smile: 
Ten sposób nabijania desek oglądałem już wielokrotnie na budynkach gospodarczych u naszych zachodnich sąsiadów gdzie pracuje, fajne to. 
Przez to jak wygląda Twój dom zacząłem właśnie myśleć o cegle, białej gładkiej elewacji oraz drewnianej nadbitce i szczytom szczególnie że zaoszczędziłoby mi to nawet na swój sposób roboty, wszystko jeszcze do przemyślenia. 

Powiedz czemu taki piec? Co zaważyło? W moim rejonie (wschód polski) to tylko ekogroszek, gaz i powoliiiiiii pompy, masz dostęp do drewna po prostu? Zwiedziłem w życiu trochę kotłowni ale wszędzie tylko śmieciuchy i ten cholerny ekogroszek a tego typu pieca nigdzie tu nie widziałem, jak wygląda palenie przy obecnych mrozach jakie były w ciągu ostatniego miesiąca? Bufor daje duże zaplecze? Głównie mam na myśli że nikogo nie ma przez cały dzień bo wszyscy w pracy...
Ja osobiście palić uwielbiam i jestem nauczony z rodzinnego domu jeszcze nawet do pieca kaflowego ale pracuje w delegacjach i myślę o ogrzewaniu które nie doprowadzi kobity do szaleństwa... :smile: 
No i...z początku pamiętam hasło kolektory a potem to gdzieś chyba umarło, czemu? To że trzeba przepalać dla ciepłej wody raz na dwa tygodnie wyleczyło Cię z tego pomysłu? Chodź ciągle się drapie po głowie jak to wyrabia kurde na dwa tygodnie a raczej co wyprawia 2 tysiące litrów dobrze zaizolowanej gorącej wody... :smile: 

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## seler2

Czemu taki piec? Bo to jest najbardziej ekologiczne rozwiązanie w naszych warunkach geograficznych  :smile:  Słońce zmienia co2 w drewno a ja zmieniam drewno w co2 i "słońce". Obieg zamknięty  :smile: 
Poza tym spalanie drewna w holzgazie produkuje mi zimą dwa wiaderka popiołu drzewnego miesięcznie, w dodatku ten popiół jest doskonałym nawozem do sadu lub dodatkiem do kompostu. Ten konkretny piec również ze względu na przystępną cenę i pojemność komory załadowczej.
Od grudnia do dzisiaj palenie wygląda tak że jak wracam po dwudziestej z pracy to idę sobie do kotłowni napalić (a przy okazji podłubać w garażu  :smile: ) polega to na rozpaleniu niewielką ilością i po kilkunastu minutach załadowaniu komory do maxa grubizną i taka operacja wystarcza do następnego wieczora.
Od początku grudnia do teraz poszło ok 6mp dębiny od sierpnia do grudnia zużyłem 3mp.
Opcjonalnie jest grzałka 6kW więc nawet jak z jakiegoś powodu nie mogłem napalić to ta grzałka spokojnie przez dobę-dwie zapewnia utrzymanie temperatury.
Przy czym nie mam jeszcze w domu sterowania temperaturą więc trochę ciepła jeszcze się marnuje.
Co do kolektorów to po prostu kolejność zadań, mam jeszcze takie zaległości że zostały odsunięte w przyszłość choć zastanawiam się raczej nad pójściem w fotowoltaikę ale w hybrydzie co cenowo i realizacyjnie odsuwa mi ten pomysł jeszcze w czasie. Ale po kolei i do tego dojdziemy.

Co do bufora to izolacja odpowiada grubości 30cm styropianu co, jeśli dobrze liczę, daje stratę rzędu 1stC całego zładu na dobę. Co mniej więcej się sprawdza bo jak jeszcze nie mieszkaliśmy i testowałem to spadek był rzędu kilku stopni na tydzień, tyle że latem i temp wyjściowa zładu 80C więc trzeba wziąć poprawkę ale tak czy inaczej termowizja pokazywała że powierzchnia izolacji ma praktycznie temperaturę pomieszczenia.

A 2000L wrzątku to w przeliczeniu mniej więcej po stratach 4m3 wody akuratnej do kąpieli co daje 285L ciepłej wody dziennie przez dwa tygodnie co z kolei przy stosowaniu prysznica dla trzyosobowej rodziny jest wystarczające. bufor ma wolną wężownicę co teoretycznie pozwala podpiąć jakieś dodatkowe źródło ciepła np pompę powietrzną ale na razie nie czuję takiej potrzeby. Może na starość albo jak będę miał za dużą instalację PV i będę chciał to wykorzystać.

----------


## Happek

Dzięki wielkie jeszcze raz za konkrety, my dopiero grzebiemy się z papierami więc wszystkie pomysły teraz na wagę złota a u Ciebie zobaczyłem chyba najwięcej rzeczy bliskich memu sercu... :smile: 
Ja nie jestem jakiś ostro eko ale po prostu te piece na groszek i wieczna walka z jego jakością mnie nie przekonuje a że prosty człowiek jestem to w pompy ciepła wierzę mocno połowicznie za to drewno mam czym transportować, czym przerabiać i gdzie trzymać i je uwielbiam.... :smile: 
Kolejny temat do rozważenia  :smile: 

Będę obserwował szczególnie w oczekiwaniu na jakieś stolarskie pracę  :smile:  
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## seler2

Zima latoś była zimowa  :smile: 







Ale czas na wiosnę







Na bagnie parking zrobiło sobie kilkadziesiąt kluczy gęsi



A ten kolega się właściwie zadomowił i cały czas się kręci pod płotem



A skoro wiosna to czas się wziąć za robotę. Zdobyłem zrazy  trzech starych odmian jabłoni i jedną deserową śliwę i cza szczepić:







Łącznie trzynaście zrazów zaszczepionych, teraz miesiąc po szczepieniu widzę że co najmniej połowa chyba się przyjmie bo otwiera pąki liściowe.

Z zadań budowlanych, postanowiłem w pierwszej kolejności zrobić stół z szufladami bo doszedłem do etapu w którym szukanie narzędzi zajmowało więcej niż praca do wykonania. 



Stół 3x0,75m i szesnaście szuflad oraz system wspawanych tulei m12 który umożliwia dowolny i szybki montaż urządzeń typu imadło, wiertarka stołowa czy szlifierka w kilku różnych miejscach stołu w zależności od potrzeb czy montaż ścisku na środku.





Trochę potrenowałem spawanie tig, łącznie kilkanaście mb spoiny:



Osb 25 by zwiększyć ciężar i poprawić "akustykę" 







Przymiarka



Pudła szuflad



Fronty szuflad



Poskładane



Ponieważ oprócz narzędzi mam miliony śrubek i wkrętów zrobiłem sobie takie cargo na osiemdziesiąt pojemników:







I wreszcie garaż trochę "przejaśniał" choć jeszcze sporo do zrobienia. Trzy zamykane szafy, regał, epoksyd na posadzkę, instalacja powietrza sprężonego i odkurzacza centralnego 


ale juz teraz wymiana kół to bajka



Z innych rzeczy to powoli rozszywam niskie prądy:



Żona wyszperała gdzieś taką fajną szafkę i zrobiła jej renowację:





Postęp mamy ogólnie słaby ale nie ma za bardzo czasu na nic. W pracy 14-15h dziennie nie pozwala poszaleć a nie każdy weekend można przeznaczyć, trzeba trochę pożyć.

----------


## Happek

Wrzucaj wrzucaj coś cokolwiek bo ciągle jestem głodny widoku mojego ulubionego domu  :smile: 

W związku z tym że mój projekt się właśnie rysuje i ciągle jestem na etapie wydumywania projektantce i kalkulowania na co sobie jeszcze mogę pozwolić albo raczej co mogę udumac żeby później poradzić sobie z wykonaniem to chciałbym żebyś mi obrazowo naświetlił jak jest wykonana ta ściana z cegły przy garażu?
Jestem na nią chory ale sie gryzę czy sobie z tym poradzę a o zleceniu raczej nie ma mowy dlatego nim coś udumam chciałbym wiedzieć jak jest to wykonane, próbowałem to wyłapać już na zdjęciach fundamentów ale sie poddałem więc do sedna...
Nie widzę żeby w tym miejscu ściana fundamentowa była grubsza, wydaje się ze jestem tam po prostu jak wszędzie bloczek wiec jak sie mieszczą te wszystkie warstwy? Jak to jest zrobione? Tam jest silikat (w sumie to żelbet w większości ale na bokach jest i silikat) styropian i cegła? Jak pamiętasz to byłbym wdzięczny za zobrazowanie jak to jest wykonane, ściana z cegły jest przewiązywana jakimiś kotwami ze ściana budynku? Ile styropianu tam masz?

EDIT Przekopałem zdjęcie po raz 26373827262 i odnoszę wrażenie ze cos musiało być dolewane tylko sprytnie to przeskoczyło w relacji  :smile:

----------


## seler2

Żadna tajemnica, była dolana odsadka dokotwiona prętami do ściany fundamentowej i zazbrojona, ściana została wymurowana na odsadce i kotwoina do ściany przewiązkami. Ponad wieńcem jest szczyt drewniany obłożony osb, na to został przyklejony styropian na pianę, dyblowany do osb, zaciągnięty siatką i klejem a na to przyszły płytki ceglane z tej samej cegły klejone klejem elastycznym s2.

Wrzucić coś wrzucę, tylko czasu na razie nie ma, ze zdjęciami to zawsze więcej roboty.

----------


## Happek

Tak patrzyłem na jedno ze zdjęć gdzie właśnie widać ten klej na OSB i tak sobie myślałem jak to wszystko tam sie mieści...z góry tylko założyłem że tam jest pełna cegła...teraz wszystko jasne. 
Rozumiem że nie ma z tym żadnych problemów? Dosyć ciężkie płytki z cegły, drewniany szczyt który mógłby zapracować? Elastyczny klej załatwił sprawę?

----------


## seler2

Na dzień dzisiejszy żadnych problemów nie zaobserwowałem

----------


## seler2

Lato się kończy to czas na małe podsumowanie.

Czas mija a zachody słońca nieodmiennie nas zskakują na naszym bagnie



Mały protip dla nieposiadających strugarki a potrzebujących od czasu do czasu coś tam wyrównać czy strugnąć jakąś listewkę:





Swoją drogą dzięki maszynom odzyskałem mnóstwo drewna pobudowlanego które by poszło na opał.
Np. z kawałków pozostałości po więźbie pokleiłem blaty na biurko nad którym pracuję  :smile: 

Każda maszyna mi się zwróciła.

Automatyka częściowo już działa, na razie na raspberry ale docelowo przepnę na PLC od Wago.



Sterowanie kotłownią:



Dużo rzeczy jeszcze zostało do uruchomienia, podlewanie, zaawansowane sterowanie kotłownią, część czujników temperatury, monitoring szamba, sterowania bramą itd. ale pomalutku dopinamy. Już teraz mogę zdalnie sterować czy to oświetleniem czy ogrzewaniem.

Działa również odkurzacz centralny  :smile: 



 O dziwo sterany budową karcher radzi sobie wyśmienicie. nie wiem czy potrzebuję w ogóle oddzielną jednostkę.
Muszę dołożyć jeszcze ze trzy punkty na garaż i jeden na kotłownię, to jest mega wygodne.

W garażu podogę pomalowałem grubo epoxydem od tikurilli:

Szpary uzupełniłem zaprawą epoksydową



Sam jastrych gładki i równy wymagał tylko doszorowania przed malowaniem:



i rezultat





i rozlany olej już nie szkodzi. Zamiata się łatwiej i bez kurzu, mopem przejechać i czyśiutko jak w kuchni

Wykończyłem też falbanek gumą olejoodporną i ocynkiem w spraju



W ogrodzie w tym roku wszystko super.
Szczepione jabłonie się poprzyjmowały:



Śliwy niestety nie.
Owocu dużo i dorodne:

Borówki


Brzoskwinie



Równeż jabłek, wiśni, gruszek, jerzyn i porzeczek była masa. Na pewno pomogły pułapki na szerszenie zrobione z butelek plastikowych i piwa z cukrem. W zeszłym sezonie połowę zbioru nam skur.... zeżarły.

W domu wziąłem się w końcu za dokończenie mebli w kuchni.
Na pierwszy ogień poszły dębowe szuflady do jednej szafki.
Moja przystawka do robienia czopów, z czasu robienia pergoli okazała się całkiem przyzwoitym stolikiem do frezarki:



Pudła szuflad z płyty stolarskiej obłogowanej dębem, sztorce obłogowałem samodzielnie również dębiną:



Fronty z litej tarcicy dębowej, niestety nie mam grubościówki więc wszystko na wymiar jechałem "z łapy" strugiem ręcznym



I rezultat:





Potem przyszedł czas na szafkę na wino:







Próba oświetlenia



I całość



Dorobiliśmy się żyrandola w salonie





Żona wypatrzyla w starociach za stówkę   :smile: 

I całość kuchni po skończeniu







Zostało jeszcze jakąś półeczkę może powiesić, wyspę zrobić, drzwi do spiżarki ale generalnie podstawowy zakres zrobiony.

Swoją drogą, jakby tak rzucić robotę w korpo i robić meble, sprawia to dużo frajdy. Ciekawe czy z tego da się wyżyć...

----------


## Elfir

stolarze w mojej okolicy przebierają w ofertach

----------


## Marek.M

A jeszcze stolarze robiący w drewnie to już chyba w ogóle...

----------


## Uparty

Da się wyżyć, i to jak  :smile: 
Każdy z moich stolarzy nieźle się dorobił a terminy kosmos  :wink: 

Masz schemat jak przerobić taki odkurzacz w centralny?

----------


## seler2

tam nie ma żadnej przeróbki, po prostu gniazdko ma przekaźnik z zasilaczem 5v ze sterego telefonu i reszta tradycyjnie, wetknięcie rury odkurzacza zwiera styki, 5v leci na przekaźnik który zwiera fazę 230V i jest prąd na ganiazdku, odkurzacz jest włączony więc się odpala. Żadna filozofia.

----------


## Happek

Sprzedać Ci grubościówkę?  :big grin: 

Zdecydowanie da się wyżyć z tego "stolarstwa", szczególnie że większość montuje tylko gotowe formatki, gdy wchodzisz w drewno jesteś już gość nad gości a widać że bez konkretnego parku maszynowego bardzo dobrze Ci to wychodzi.

Sprowadzam trochę zabawek stolarskich z DE więc bywają u mnie ludzie co się bawią w temacie i jeśli narzekają na ten moment to tylko na brak materiału.

----------


## gryziciel

zaczne od cytatu od kolei wyzej: 


> Jezu jak mi się ten styl podoba...


 :Smile:  a sam mam, jeżeli można, takie pytania: 

1. kusi mnie bardzo takie podejście żeby dać drewnu zszarzeć, ale gdzie nie rozmawiam ze składami drewna to mówią, ze jednak takie wystawienie na UV skróci życie drewna. A jak pytam o Skandynawie i ichnie szare budowle, to mówią ze to inna bajka, bo tam to niby tylko termo drewno używają. Jeden gosc mi proponowal, zeby dac drewnu sszarzec poczym wtedy pokryc czyms chroniacym przed UV zeby proces nie postepowal dalej. Tyle ze to wtedy wymaga jakiegos przygotowania powierzchni. Planujesz jakoś temu skracaniu życia przez UV przeciwdziałać czy "niech się dzieje wola boża"? 

2. rynny tytancynk masz lutowane czy klejone? Ja mam już w pakiecie SSO dekarza, ale niestety on nie potrafi/nie chce lutować i zastanawiam się jak duży to minus.

----------


## seler2

A czy stuletnie stodoły i inne budynki które po wsiach polskich stoją były termowane?

Nie można dać się zwariować, drewno które nie gnije w gruncie albo ciągłej wilgoci da sobie spokojnie radę, przy założeniu że nie jest świerk z marketu ale np modrzew. Taras zaimpregnowałem i pomalowałem raz olejem i wystarczy, ma sobie siwieć, to samo drewniane szczyty. Podobnie jak mech na dachówce.

Taki wiejski styl, nie ma być swojsko a nie sterylnie i pięknie kolorowo jak z katalogu.

Rynny klejone, to jest niewidoczne więc nie ma większego znaczenia, ważne żeby spadki były

----------


## gryziciel

ok dzięki. No właśnie ja mam takie - może naiwne - wyobrażenie, ze nasze praszczury te stodoły pieściły regularnie jakimiś pokostami itp, a drewno się brało ze starych drzew i konstrukcje były dobrze wentylowane i to była inna bajka co dzisiaj. A tak ogólniej to jak ty się buduję na ziemiach "nie naszych" (Hinterpommern) i rozwala mnie zestawienie budowlanki naszej współczesnej i niemieckiej sprzed 100-120 lat. Obok mojej wsi jest pałac z końca 19w w trakcie remontu i ten remont wygląda tak, jakby ludzkość się zdecydowanie cofała w rozwoju :wink:  może kiedyś Twój dom archeolodzy zaklasyfikują jako ostatnie przebłyski cywilizacji na tych ziemiach :wink:

----------


## Happek

Fakt faktem drzewo ma bardzo duże znaczenie, jako przykład z życia z rok temu prawie 80 letni sąsiad (rękami wnuków oczywiście) wyburzał część stodoły bo się krokwie zaczęły składać, przy okazji dawny cieśla/dekarz, wyburzana część stodoły budowana była najpóźniej...jako powód tego że uj strzelił te krokwie najszybciej, wskazywał że drzewo było cięte latem... :smile:  nie wiem nie znam się  :smile:  

Jako posiadacz prawie tylko 50 letniej stodoły powiem tak, próchna już nie brakuje ale głównie oczywiście na słupach które nie są izolowane od gruntu i deskach na północnej ścianie (powód oczywisty), drewno nie widziało nawet grama chemii, gdyby kiedykolwiek było czymkolwiek zabezpieczone byłoby tylko lepiej. 
Trzeba też oczywiście wziąć pod uwagę że większość lat stodoła była pełna siana i słomy, więc sucho aż miło.

----------


## _vviktor_

> Fakt faktem drzewo ma bardzo duże znaczenie, jako przykład z życia z rok temu prawie 80 letni sąsiad (rękami wnuków oczywiście) wyburzał część stodoły bo się krokwie zaczęły składać, przy okazji dawny cieśla/dekarz, wyburzana część stodoły budowana była najpóźniej...jako powód tego że uj strzelił te krokwie najszybciej, wskazywał że drzewo było cięte latem... nie wiem nie znam się


[...] Prócz pleśni, na zniszczenie drewna działa także zgnilizna, która powstaje w w skutek fermentacji soków drzewnych, przy sprzyjających warunkach, a mianowicie cieple, wilgoci i powietrzu.
Dlatego też chcąc drzewo od zgnilizny zabezpieczyć, potrzeba je albo wysuszyć sposobami sztucznemi, lub naturalnemi, albo zabezpieczyć od przystępu powietrza przez pokrycie powłoką ochronną, np. farbą lub zanurzenie w wodzie, albo też zmienić skład soków drzewnych, przez nasycenie drzewa ciałami chemicznemi które fermentacji zapobiegają. [...]
Najprostszy sposób zmenienia składu soków drzewnych, jest przez wymoczenie drzewa w wodzie bieżącej.
Po kilku miesiącach zanurzenia w wodzie, drzewo pozbywa się w znacznej części swych szkodliwych soków, staje sie lżejszem, i nie tyle podlega paczeniu się i pękaniu.
Takiem właśnie jest drzewo wodą w tratwach spławiane, zwłaszcza gdy we właściwym czasie ściętem zostało. [...]

To nawet nie pół strony "mądrości ludowych" zapisanych w poradniku dla cieśli z 1871 roku.

Jak widać sposoby pozyskiwania i transportowania drewna wtedy a dzisiaj różnią się znacznie. Teraz ani moment ścinania, ani naturalne sposoby zabezpieczania nie mają znaczenia. Ważne jest aby było dużo i szybko. Nie ma zatem szans aby dzisiejsze konstrukcje przetrwały tyle co tamtejsze. Według mnie nawet dostępna dzisiaj chemia w tym nam nie pomoże.

----------


## seler2

Jesień minęła



I trzeba by jakoś podsumować ale nie bardzo jest co bo ciągły niedobór czasu niepozwala podziałać.
Ale jak to jesienią:

Zbiory reszty owoców:



Przeprowadzki niektórych roślin:



Zacząłem uruchamiać sterowanie temperaturą w domu:







I zaczynam dochodzić do wniosku że muszę napisać instrukcję obsługi budynku bo oprócz mnie to chyba nikt nie połapie się w tych kablach.

Na początku września zacząłem wykańczanie ogrodu zimowego w postaci boazerii, parapetu i listew przyszybowych





Zeszło mi do grudnia.... Bo zamiast kupić/zamówić gotowe listwy to sam wycinałem, frezowałem i szlifowałem z drewna które zalega mi na strychu po budowie...


Udało nam się znaleźć idealną komodę która będzie pasowała do naszej łazienki pod umywalkę. Dębowa  :smile:  Kosztowała mniej niż jej transport  :smile: 



Prace w toku, trochę trzeba będzie w konstrukcji porzeźbić żeby wpasować umywalkę ale pomysł jest:




Jesienią zaczynamy sezon palenia w kuzniecowie:



I pieczenia pizzy  :smile: 



Taka drukareczka za parę złotych to cudo. NIesamowicie ułatwia zrobienie porządków:



Plus trochę skrzyneczek norp-16 i większość drobiazgu ma swoje miejsce:



Wziąłem się też za uprzątnięcie ostatniego gruzowiska by powstało grillowisko  :smile: 







A wzdłuż płotu powstał gdzie miał być żywopłot z grabu zrobiliśmy płot z grabiny  :smile: 







Taki "gabion" z grabu służy jednocześnie za ozdobny płot, osłonę przed wiatrem i suszarnię do drewna opałowego. Mieści 10mp drewna więc mniej więcej tyle co na jedną zimę palenia. Drewno po wysuszeniu będzie trafiało do drewutni gdzie będzie czekać na swoją kolej.


I to by było na tyle.

----------


## Pitrekkk

Szacunek, chyba najlepszy dziennik jaki tu widziałem.

Wszystko ze smakiem, w odpowiednich proporcjacjach, zestawieniach kolorystycznych i mnogością drewna, które nadaje przytulności tak wnętrzom jak i otoczeniu wokół domu(choćby kombinacja wiaty i ogrodzenia w duecie, super pomysl).

Taka perełka na tle brzydkie, brudnej i  byle jakiej Polski(może zostanę zjedzony, ale nie interesuje mnie to, tak jak wszystkich stawiających betonowe ploty, domy w kolorze sraczki i reklamy na tych płotach - Mirex wulkanizacja opon). 
Ze smutkiem trzeba stwierdzić, że jadąc przez Polske autem lepiej mieć zamknięte oczy(opcja dla pasażerów).

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/pw...-no?authuser=0

Pieknie  :Smile: 

ps. I jak się udaje znaleźć tyle czasu, na dom, ogród, wszystkie prace majsterkowie itd...

----------


## Happek

Żywopłot też fajny, mam i polecam  :smile: 

Ty się ciesz ze chociaż sam ogarniesz te kabelki...bo ja jak patrzę na te kable sieciowe to dostaje zawrotów głowy, pieprzona czarna magia ta elektryka, to jest etap którego w budowie domu na dzień dzisiejszy najbardziej nie ogarniam  :smile:

----------


## seler2

Ale my mamy już czterdzieści mb żywopłotu ze świerka i trzydzieści mb żywopłotu z cisu  :smile:

----------


## Happek

Planuje dalej grabowy ale jak masz zdjęcia tego cisu z lata to pokaż, może zmienię zdanie  :smile:

----------


## seler2

Zima minęła, wiosna przyszła wcześnie bo już pod koniec lutego



Ale potem jej przeszło i się rozmyśliła  :smile: 

Płoto-suszarnia sprawdziła się doskonale w dwa miesiące mokre drewno doschło do kilkunastu procent:



A jak wyschło to się skurczyło, oryginalnie było zapakowane na ciasno:



Czyli spokojnie w tym roku jeszcze drugą porcję wysuszę.

Ale wpierw muszę wybudować drewutnię.
Wymyśliłem sobie coś takiego, podstawa 2x8m, wysokość do okapu 2,5m



Zacząłem od wylania fundamentów:



Potem przyszedł czas na ciesiołkę podwaliny. Został mi materiał z pergoli, modrzew 12x12, wykończenie poprzez opalanie propanem i pokost.










Podwalina gotowa



Zrobiłem jeszcze nowy dekiel studni na deszczówkę:



I zostaje czekać na zamówiony suszony modrzew do budowy drewutni. Czas oczekiwania 12 tygodni! Dziwnych czasów doczekaliśmy o cenach nie wspominając.

W międzyczasie garażowo dobudowałem sobie frezarkę stołową do piły bo drobnych elementów nie da się frezować z ręki





Działa świetnie.

Rozszerzyłem również odkurzacz centralny na trzy punkty w garażu plus szczotkę stałą nad falbankiem bo mnie wkurzało bieganie z odkurzaczem.





W ogrodzie na wiosnę trochę znowu szczepiliśmy, śliwy i jabłonie, na jednej z jabłoni mam pięć gatunków  :smile:  ciekawe czy to się uda



Na rabaty i do sadu trafiło 20m3 zrębki i mało, trzeba domówić





Zaczynamy zagospodarowywać taras żeby móc tam spędzać trochę czasu



Niestety, ponieważ taras jest od południa, latem nie idzie tam wysiedzieć, zastanawialiśmy się nad różnymi metodami zacienienia, próbowaliśmy żagle, trzcine i inne, w końcu wymyśliłem drewniane żaluzje i dla testu zrobiłem próbkę:





I to będzie kierunek w którym pójdziemy, pozostało wystrugać i pokleić jeszcze dwieście takich deseczek i wszystko zmontować  :smile: 

Jeśli chodzi o naszą komodę łazienkową, to ja wykonałem roboty konstrukcyjne:



A kochana Małżonka zajęła się renowacją i wykończeniem:

 

Nas efekt bardzo cieszy i aż trudno uwierzyć że to nie było robione na miarę  :smile: 

Tyle na dziś właściwie, bo drobiazgami typu skończenie listew podłogowych to nie ma co się tam chwalić  :smile:

----------


## Happek

Z tymi doklejanymi końcami listew do żaluzji to poleciałeś  :big grin:  Nie zazdroszczę a nawet współczuję...  :smile:  Dorabialiśmy ostatnio żaluzje na taras żeby nie piz*** i dziubaniny jest do cholery, szczególnie jak materiał się wyrywa ze wszystkich odpadów  :smile:

----------


## seler2

Wiosna minęła szybciutko, szczepki jabłoni i śliw ładnie się poprzyjmowały.





Na jednej z jabłoni mam w sumie pięć gatunków jabłek  :smile: 

Chciałem kupić córce na urodziny domek ze zjeżdżalnią, ale jak zobaczyłem ile to kosztuje i jaka jest jakość to wziąłem i sam "wystrugałem" w majówkowy weekend:







Resztę wiosny zajęło mi robienie żaluzji na taras. Sto pięćdziesiąt roboczogodzin...

















Rezultat








I tyle wiosny, latem planuję skończyć drewutnię.

----------


## Happek

Mówiłem Ci ze z tymi żaluzjami to poleciałeś  :big grin: 
Mam w pracy znajomego co po powrocie do Polski robi te domki...czarne wkręty i kantowki z tartaku, kilka ręcznych narzędzi i leci od roboty się nie może opedzić (okolice dużego miasta) ale serce moje krwawi jak patrzę na te realizację i myślę że jego kariera skończy się po sezonie jak ludzie zobaczą co dzieje się z tymi konstrukcjami  :smile:

----------


## seler2

Żaluzje w upałach sprawdzają się nam doskonale, całe dnie i wieczory możemy teraz spędzać w przyjemnym cieniu nie pozbywając się widoku słonecznego ogrodu

----------


## Buber90

Przeczytałem cały temat i chętnie tu wracam....  jestem pod niesamowitym wrazeniem, to najpiększniejszy dom jaki spotkałem. Do tego ilość pracy własnej, dokładność, precyzja i pomysłowość autora.. tez lubię sam podziałać przy domu, ale to co tu zobaczyłem bije wszystko na głowę. Tak zupełnie z ciekawości, zajmujesz się zawodowo takimi rzeczami (wykończenia/stolarka itp) czy jesteś amatorem ?

----------


## seler2

Dzięki za dobre słowo  :smile: 
Jestem zupełnym amatorem, jak coś zrobić douczam się w trakcie realizacji  :smile:  
Na szczęście w dzisiejszych czasach każda wiedza leży na ulicy, wystarczy się schylić

----------


## OlafPatrykowski

Ta Makita ze zdjęcia to bardzo dobra szlifierka! Również polecam

----------


## seler2

Lato i jesień głównie minęło mi na budowaniu drewutni:



Robota samemu z takimi przekrojami idzie wolno... więc zeszło aż do grudnia





Dach z dachówki karpiówki z odzysku, na starość jeszcze musiałem się w dekarstwie wprawiać  :smile: 



Nie chciałem rynny koszowej bo psułaby mi stylistykę i zrobiłem tzw kosz na nokach:











W międzyczasie też porobiłem postępy w automatyce budynku, co wymagało podszkolenia się w programowaniu codesys a ja na programowaniu znam się jak  wieprz na rynku papierów wartościowych... Ale podstawowe funkcjonmalności już działają, sterowanie oświetleniem, temperaturą, kotłownią, alarmówką.
Zostało jeszcze trochę czujek do podpięcia, monitoring szamba, sterowanie podlewaniem czy bramą ale już mniej więcej wiem jak to robić tylko czasu brak. No i jakaś sexi wizualizacja by się przydała. Na razie system oparty jest o raspberry +codesys i moduły we/we na modbusie. docelowo, kiedyś jak już będą dostępne zawiścnie PFC200 ale dzięki temu że już całość na codesys wisi to przenosiny na wago powinny być nie takie trudne.




Poprawiliśmy też taras przy kuchni letniej oraz zrobiliśmy bruk, rabaty i rolki z tyłu za garażem gdzie docelowo będzie miejsce na ognisko, basen i podniesione grządki a na przeciwko (po lewej na zdjęciu) będzie piec na pizzę i kuchnia zewnętrzna z fajerką.




Po przeliczeniu i obserwacji rynku energii oraz biorąc pod uwagę chęć ucieczki przed inflacją zainwestowaliśmy w 8,2kWp na dachu plus magazyn energii z funkcją backup 7,5kWh który w przyszłym roku rozszerzymy do 10kWh. Ponieważ u nas często zdarzają się zaniki napięcia lub dłuższe wyłączenia i w planach i tak był duży UPS, to ten magazyn przy obecnych dopłatach nam się super opłacił. Na backupie wisi cały dom bez obwodów pralki, zmywarki i kuchenki oraz wiszą pompy w kotłowni. Więc przy braku napięcia mam światło, ogrzewanie, ciepłą wodę, internet a gotować mogę na gazie w kuchni letniej.
Testowałem sobie taki "offgrid" i jak tylko jest chociaż 4h słońca to bez problemu funkcjonuję 24h (bez pralki i zmywarki czy maszyn w garażu oczywiście).

A poza tym przy obecnych cenach sprzedaję po cenie uśrednionej miesięcznie 800-1000zł/MWh a kupuję w nocy po 300zł/Mwh (G12) i pakuję grzałką w bufor ciepła  :smile:  

Docelowo chcę się dogadać swoim sterownikiem z falownikiem i sterować grzałkami tak by maksymalnie wykorzystać własną konsumpcję. Jeśli się nie walnąłem w obliczeniach to 3-4miesiące wiosenno jesienne powinienem móc przejechać na prądzie co da mi oszczędność 3-4 kubików drewna.

----------


## wegner

Witam, 
Genialny dom, podziwiam za samoróbstwo. 
Mam pytanie odnośnie więźby u Ciebie w salonie, jak szeroko jest pomiędzy ścianami zewnętrznymi?
Bardzo podoba mi się pomysł z podwójnymi krokwiami, które są widoczne, ale zastanawiam się jakie są ograniczenia.

Pozdrawiam i kibicuję  :wink:

----------


## bawieniesie

Również kibicuje! Powodzenia w dalszych pracach!

__________________________________
https://zdrowypakiet.pl/blog/pakiety...-firm-korzysci

----------


## seler2

> Mam pytanie odnośnie więźby u Ciebie w salonie, jak szeroko jest pomiędzy ścianami zewnętrznymi?
> Bardzo podoba mi się pomysł z podwójnymi krokwiami, które są widoczne, ale zastanawiam się jakie są ograniczenia.


Tam jest rozpiętość 6,5m. Wieńce są dodatkowo zbrojone na gięcie w bok.

----------


## seler2

To jeszcze tylko akcent świąteczny na koniec roku:





I Wesołych Świąt Samorobom!

----------

